# Central IL, 2011-2012 Snow Thread!



## White Gardens

Thought I'd get the ball rolling early this year. Winter can't come soon enough. It's been a hot dry one, and I could use a break from the summer work.

Hope I see the usual faces!

Good luck this season guys.


.....


----------



## snocrete

Thanks Nick!!...Its definitely been a hot one this year. Been working on a few new snow contracts recently, put 2gether a dedicated salt truck, and just picked up another wideout the other day. Pics to come soon. 

Hope everyones summer is going well!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey all hope your summer has benn good just way to frickin hot lateley.AC in house has been on since june every day, all though won't lie I tried to turn it off but just got to darn hot in house again. Thumbs Up Hey Nick :salute: Hey SNOCRET did you buy OLDDOGGs wideout????


----------



## White Gardens

The heat hasn't been so bad except for those few really hot weeks we had. I still hear stories from the old-timers around the area that talk about 1939(?methinks) and how they had many many days over 105 throughout the spring and summer.

What gets to me is the constant sun shine. No cloudy days to speak of and the sun is almost torture if you aren't working in the shade.

Things have gone good-great this year for me. Slowly expanding, tons of calls, and finally hired on a guy. I'm almost ready to hire another person, but this late in the season and the way my work comp is set up, I'm just going to power through to the end.

Good to see ya back Mike! :salute:, and good to see you too DIRISHMAN! :salute: Hope you guy's summer has been successful!

...


----------



## White Gardens

*Plow Truck*

Thinking I need to get a second truck this season. Anyone know of a cheap plow truck for sale for my newbie.

Just for small lots, possible help on a big lot, and to haul around a snow-blower. Just need something cheap so he can get some good experience in before I upgrade my PU/work truck and put a plow on it.

Thanks Guys!

...


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1301490 said:


> hey all hope your summer has benn good just way to frickin hot lateley.AC in house has been on since june every day, all though won't lie I tried to turn it off but just got to darn hot in house again. Thumbs Up Hey Nick :salute: Hey SNOCRET did you buy OLDDOGGs wideout????


Thanks DIRISHMAN...you got AC in your mixer? Most of the drivers here dont it seems. And I think my houses AC has been on since late April

No I did not buy olddogs....I generally like buying new.

Here's a couple pics of my new one. Got about 630lbs in the bed in these pics, but will be keeping closer to 8-900lbs in the bed when the season actually gets rolling. Also still need to put my wing edges on (thanks Jerre).


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1301501 said:


> Thinking I need to get a second truck this season. Anyone know of a cheap plow truck for sale for my newbie.
> 
> Just for small lots, possible help on a big lot, and to haul around a snow-blower. Just need something cheap so he can get some good experience in before I upgrade my PU/work truck and put a plow on it.
> 
> Thanks Guys!
> 
> ...


Dont know of any trucks specifically, but know of a good plow for sale.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1301517 said:


> Dont know of any trucks specifically, but know of a good plow for sale.


Got a link or info to your plow?

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1301520 said:


> Got a link or info to your plow?
> 
> ...


Its the poly 7.5 meyer we ran on our old blazer(retired). The plow is in great shape, has a steel edge on it that is in good shape, a poly edge that is at least 1/2 life remaining, & prowings.

You still have my #?.....if so, and if your interested, just give me call.

BTW, I drove through Danvers a couple weeks ago on my way to the airport, and saw your truck sitting just off the main drag....is that your place that sits on the corner?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1301526 said:


> Its the poly 7.5 meyer we ran on our old blazer(retired). The plow is in great shape, has a steel edge on it that is in good shape, a poly edge that is at least 1/2 life remaining, & prowings.
> 
> You still have my #?.....if so, and if your interested, just give me call.
> 
> BTW, I drove through Danvers a couple weeks ago on my way to the airport, and saw your truck sitting just off the main drag....is that your place that sits on the corner?


I think I still have your number, PM me it again anyway to make sure I do.

Yep, that's the little place I call home. I really need to try and do more landscaping around it but I've been so busy that I haven't had time. The back-door area around the tree and sign look good, but the west side of the house is pretty blank.

I store all my crap just north of town.

...


----------



## awddsm1

I was wondering when this was going to pop up... started looking for a new thread a couple weeks ago! Summer has been really hot and DRY... 

White - I actually am trying to sell my 90 plow truck with the 7.5 meyer on it. I've got an add on Peoria craigslist for it, but can get you more info via PM later this evening...


----------



## White Gardens

That would be sweet. PM me your info on the truck and we'll go from there.


...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1301555 said:


> I think I still have your number, PM me it again anyway to make sure I do.
> 
> Yep, that's the little place I call home. I really need to try and do more landscaping around it but I've been so busy that I haven't had time. The back-door area around the tree and sign look good, but the west side of the house is pretty blank.
> 
> I store all my crap just north of town.
> 
> ...


pm sent



awddsm1;1301569 said:


> I was wondering when this was going to pop up... started looking for a new thread a couple weeks ago! Summer has been really hot and DRY...
> 
> White - I actually am trying to sell my 90 plow truck with the 7.5 meyer on it. I've got an add on Peoria craigslist for it, but can get you more info via PM later this evening...


Good to see you back here Rob! Hope you've been having a good summer!


----------



## awddsm1

Not a bad summer by any means, but I definitely like the cooler weather better... Can't wait until fall/winter. 

Maybe we should think about a GTG well before we all get busy with prep work for the winter.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1301510 said:


> Thanks DIRISHMAN...you got AC in your mixer? Most of the drivers here dont it seems. And I think my houses AC has been on since late April
> 
> No I did not buy olddogs....I generally like buying new.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my new one. Got about 630lbs in the bed in these pics, but will be keeping closer to 8-900lbs in the bed when the season actually gets rolling. Also still need to put my wing edges on (thanks Jerre).


Hey SnowCrete to answer your question our RIG's Have AC and Radio's air ride seat But i stilll mlike my old ride 1995 mack now I drive a 2008 mack Old one takes more of a beatin than the damn newer one crap hit a bump in the road the wrong way and the light go out or the computerr acts up or side ladder falls and gets bent,ect.ect.ect. Oh yeah nice plow and rigsThumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

While I'm no longer any level of competition for you guys, I'll still hang around and post from time to time.



I just blasted and refinished the mower deck on my old JD, hoping to start on the blade in the next couple of weeks. I'm picking up a blower attachment for it as well. I'll be busy just in my own neighborhood! payup


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Hi all. Mike, new truck looks good. John, your old 210 deere ran great all summer. My old man almost killed himself on it but thats a story for the next g2g. (his fault, bad driver)


----------



## turn54

hey everybody, good to see everybody's coming back to life. Nothing substantial new with me. Hope to see everybody at the gtg once planned
Stephen


----------



## White Gardens

Turn! Good to see you back.

We'll need to talk shop soon. I'm still wanting to try a liquid setup on my truck this year.


,,,,


----------



## snocrete

its almost oct, and we are usually pressed to get everything done by Nov 1. So since my life isnt stress filled enough, I figured a few more projects to complete b4 the season starts would help. Here's a couple pics of 2 things we are getting ready to start - refurb on 1 of the pushers, and repairing/modifying an old 8ft meyer w/prowings (for a skid steer) I picked up the other day.


----------



## White Gardens

Looking Great Crete! That Meyer with the wings should work out pretty sweet.

I know what you mean about getting ready ahead of time. I just dropped a bunch of coin on repairs to the big truck. It seemed like it was one thing after another.

At least I'm addressing all the issues ahead of time. Seems like the last few years we've gone from fall to winter in a blink of an eye.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1310346 said:


> Looking Great Crete! That Meyer with the wings should work out pretty sweet. *Thanks. I'll post pics of it, and the 10fter as we make progress...along with a couple other small projects we have on the list.Thumbs Up *
> 
> I know what you mean about getting ready ahead of time. I just dropped a bunch of coin on repairs to the big truck. It seemed like it was one thing after another.
> 
> At least I'm addressing all the issues ahead of time. Seems like the last few years we've gone from fall to winter in a blink of an eye.*EXACTLY! I have a feeling this yr wont be any different.*
> 
> ...


Here's 1 of the guys doing some welding on the 10fter after work 2day. As soon as this project is done, its on to the custom meyer skid blade.


----------



## awddsm1

I've got some stuff I need to get in order before the snow flies myself... guess I better get on it soon! Seems like all the long term outlooks are saying it could be another bad (but good for us) winter.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1311658 said:


> I've got some stuff I need to get in order before the snow flies myself... guess I better get on it soon! Seems like all the long term outlooks are saying it could be another bad (but good for us) winter.


I've heard both ways. Farmers Almanac was saying that we should be looking at a slightly above normal temps and slightly below normal precipitation.

Then, I've also heard that we are going to see a La Nina that will give us another winter like last year.

Really what got us last year was the Greenland block that pushed storms down and through the continental US.

....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1311839 said:


> I've heard both ways. Farmers Almanac was saying that we should be looking at a slightly above normal temps and slightly below normal precipitation.
> 
> Then, I've also heard that we are going to see a La Nina that will give us another winter like last year.
> 
> Really what got us last year was the Greenland block that pushed storms down and through the continental US.
> 
> ....


Hey Whitegardens. Hope your summer was good . actually I think it was due to a :LOW BALLERS EXPRESS WHICH CAUSE ALLL THE TROUBLE:laughing::laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1311896 said:


> Hey Whitegardens. Hope your summer was good . actually I think it was due to a :LOW BALLERS EXPRESS WHICH CAUSE ALLL THE TROUBLE:laughing::laughing:


Very nice! Love it. Might have to steal that one from you in the future.

Summer wasn't too bad, pretty hot for once. Had some late season jobs that either got put on hold or dropped off on me.

At least I got to do this early this summer. It's at the farmhouse where I did that paver sidewalk. It's a section just out past the fence and leads up to these hitching post ledges. The old ones were all but gone.

Hope you had a great summer too DIRISHMAN.



















..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey white nice job!!! Just wondering are the hitching post for BOAT after the front fills with water at the dock???? LOL JK :laughing: way to go nice jobThumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1312246 said:


> Very nice! Love it. Might have to steal that one from you in the future.
> 
> Summer wasn't too bad, pretty hot for once. Had some late season jobs that either got put on hold or dropped off on me.
> 
> At least I got to do this early this summer. It's at the farmhouse where I did that paver sidewalk. It's a section just out past the fence and leads up to these hitching post ledges. The old ones were all but gone.
> 
> Hope you had a great summer too DIRISHMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Looks like a fun project...and looks niceThumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1313565 said:


> Hey white nice job!!! Just wondering are the hitching post for BOAT after the front fills with water at the dock???? LOL JK :laughing: way to go nice jobThumbs Up


Ha! It's been graded and seeded since that photo, should have no problems with water.



snocrete;1313571 said:


> Looks like a fun project...and looks niceThumbs Up


Thanks Crete!

...


----------



## awddsm1

Alright guys, it's time to schedule a gathering... I think old man winter will be here sooner than we think. Any suggestions on time and place?


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1315337 said:


> Alright guys, it's time to schedule a gathering... I think old man winter will be here sooner than we think. Any suggestions on time and place?


I'm game, but I think we should wait till Nov, or after the 1rst snow. Seems it would give us more to talk about. As for location, I thought the Silver Bullet (w/ VIP roomThumbs Up) was pretty sweet....but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## GrayBros.

I am glad I found this thread! I would love to meet up with you guys and talk business and equipment this year if you do it again. Are you going to do something like that again?


----------



## White Gardens

More than likely.

I'm finally slowing down enough I could do a GTG.

GrayBros. Nice to see a fellow West Central Illinoisan on this thread. Thumbs Up I grew up just north of Terre Haute and went to school in Stronghurst. My mom also lives in Tennessee IL.

.....


----------



## snocrete

GrayBros.;1329260 said:


> I am glad I found this thread! I would love to meet up with you guys and talk business and equipment this year if you do it again. Are you going to do something like that again?


I'm sure we'll get something put together before long....it'd be great to meet someone new in the same line of work. Last time we had a gtg at a small bar/grill in E. Peoria called the SilverBullet. I vote for there again, since we can get the vip room.

Welcome to P.S. GrayBros....what kind of work do you do, other than snow?


----------



## GrayBros.

Thanks guys for the warm welcome! White Gardens, it's great to hear from someone who knows where Macomb is. Snocrete, we also have a large lawn care business, we are a western snow plow dealer, and my parents own a locksmith business. I started the lawn care business with my Dad when I was in third grade and my two younger brothers joined when they got older. I am now 23 so mowing has been my main business and this will be my eighth year in snow removal. It's so cool to know that there are other people out there that care about the same weird stuff that I do, like snow and grass. I'm game to meet up with you guys wherever and whenever. What do you guys do for work?


----------



## White Gardens

GrayBros.;1329563 said:


> What do you guys do for work?


Click on my White Gardens link in my signature.

*TURN54* Lost your phone number. It's on my old phone that got smashed. PM me the digits if you could.

I'm getting ready to set up a pre-wetting system on my truck and want to talk shop. Could definitively use your expertise.

...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey GRAYBRO's Welcome I am from the other ILL thread Northern il and chicago but A GROUP OF US ON HERE ALL Talk to snocrete,white garden and a few others. Feel free to pop in on our thread .We actualy have 2, one in the weather and another in networking the one in networking was forced by the evil watchman:laughing: just kidding So what can you guys do for a 8.5 mvp pm me also I work for IDOT and concrete company driving a mixer Glad to have ya ABOARDThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey white and graybros and snocrete come on down to our m&g at buffalo wild wings in tinley park off of 80 and harlem (43) on november 5 at 6:00 til there will be about 20 of us our so


----------



## snocrete

GrayBros.;1329563 said:


> What do you guys do for work?


Whats my name



DIRISHMAN;1330103 said:


> hey white and graybros and snocrete come on down to our m&g at buffalo wild wings in tinley park off of 80 and harlem (43) on november 5 at 6:00 til there will be about 20 of us our so


Who's driving me up and back?:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1330206 said:


> Whats my name
> 
> Who's driving me up and back?:laughing:


That's my hangup. I'll end up drinking too much.Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

Hey Nick, I did some landscaping 2day. Customer wanted this tree removed, so I dug it out and ran it to my shop about 5miles away. This rain 2nite should help.Thumbs Up

How much do you think a tree like this would cost to have put in???? Blue Spruce I think, about +/-13ft tall..?..?


----------



## awddsm1

I don't know about me drinking too much, but I know the truck would!

Finally got some parts ordered tonight for the plow... I actually feel slightly ahead ofnthe game right now. Getting them put on is another story...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1330435 said:


> Hey Nick, I did some landscaping 2day. Customer wanted this tree removed, so I dug it out and ran it to my shop about 5miles away. This rain 2nite should help.Thumbs Up
> 
> How much do you think a tree like this would cost to have put in???? Blue Spruce I think, about +/-13ft tall..?..?


Jeez, that's a big one ussmileyflag Rarely do you see one that big in the nursery.

Retail it would probably go for 500-600 easily and at least, with the cost of the tree included, anywhere from 1000-1200 or maybe even a little better installed.

Just got done yesterday doing a Balled and Burlap Magnolia, 8 foot tall for 800 bucks. The tree itself was 420 retail.

The question is with the one you got, how big was the root-ball after you pulled it? I would have probably suggested a tree spade on a truck for that one.

Did you end up re-planting it? If so, I would water that sucker pretty good the rest of the season. I'd stick a hose on it, slow trickle for about 4 hours a time every 4 days until the ground freezes. Even then you'll need to keep watering it next year to keep it alive until it really takes hold again.

....


----------



## snocrete

The customer just wanted it gone...they didnt care how. I just figured I'd take a chance transplanting it to my shop, since we were working so close. I dug around the base w/the skid bucket, got the forks under it, and it came out in a nice uniform 4.5ft by 2.5ft ball. Got it to the shop, dug the hole with the mini x, then unloaded it with skid. Watered it a little, but its been raining some here this evening so I know thats helping. I'll be watering it as much as possible.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1330469 said:


> The customer just wanted it gone...they didnt care how. I just figured I'd take a chance transplanting it to my shop, since we were working so close. I dug around the base w/the skid bucket, got the forks under it, and it came out in a nice uniform 4.5ft by 2.5ft ball. Got it to the shop, dug the hole with the mini x, then unloaded it with skid. Watered it a little, but its been raining some here this evening so I know thats helping. I'll be watering it as much as possible.


That's not too bad of a rootball. As long as you kept it mostly in-tact then it should do pretty good for ya! Thumbs Up

Congrats on the landscaping, just don't be stealing my work. :laughing:

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1330470 said:


> Congrats on the landscaping, just don't be stealing my work. :laughing:
> 
> ...


No No, dont worry....But I figured now that you've had a glimpse of my mad skills in transplanting trees, you can hire me for any of those needs. :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1330474 said:


> No No, dont worry....But I figured now that you've had a glimpse of my mad skills in transplanting trees, you can hire me for any of those needs. :laughing:


HA! I'll keep that in mind. On a serious note though, if you know anyone that needs any landscaping/hardscaping in your area, I'm game. I'm always willing to expand my territory a bit. I like the unique jobs and there is only so much of a market for that around here.

...


----------



## RCsLawncare

I don't know about you guys, but I'v been running around to try to find another plow truck. Sold out of lawncare and snow removal this July. Was finishing up my criminal justice degree and applying to departments. I had alot of calls about doing snow this season and everyone has wanted me to continue. Im going to go at it again on a smaller scale than before! Hopefully its snows for us all in central IL. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Fatality

Mike I need a bunch of trees transplanted. Was going to offer it to Nick but after seeing your work I've decided to use your services. Thanks


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1335208 said:


> Mike I need a bunch of trees transplanted. Was going to offer it to Nick but after seeing your work I've decided to use your services. Thanks


Hey now! :crying: 

....


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1335208 said:


> Mike I need a bunch of trees transplanted. Was going to offer it to Nick but after seeing your work I've decided to use your services. Thanks





White Gardens;1335219 said:


> Hey now! :crying:
> 
> ....


....payup....


----------



## GrayBros.

@DIRISHMAN, I will get you a quote for sure today and try to pm you asap. Anything else you looking for? How far north are you located?


----------



## GrayBros.

I probably can't make it to the gtg in Tinley Park, but I'll try for sure. Maybe the amtrack goes up close to there. If I am free and can make it, I will definitely come though. Thanks for the invite! Do you guys have any advice on push boxes for skid steers? We have a kage and its pretty awesome, I just need something more simple for our second skid steer...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK GRAY WILL DO THANKS .......Goodluck and have fun this Winter


----------



## White Gardens

Possibly thinking of heading up to the GTG in Chi Town this Saturday. If anyone wants to carpool, let me know.

What would probably end up happening is that we would have to play a serious game of Rock/Paper/Scissors to figure out who the DD would be. :laughing:


.....


----------



## snocrete

Are you headed to chi town Nick?....If so, your nutz.Thumbs Up:laughing:.............and I like the new avatar


Well, we've got alot done in regards to prepping for winter, but still have some smaller things to button up. I'm still looking for at least 1 more walk guy if anyone knows of somebody interested.??..?.

So Tom, when will we see pics of your new toy all mounted up????....and btw, thanks for hooking me up with Colton. I met him this a.m., went over whats expected, and I think he will work out well.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1339326 said:


> Are you headed to chi town Nick?....If so, your nutz.Thumbs Up:laughing:.............and I like the new avatar
> 
> Well, we've got alot done in regards to prepping for winter, but still have some smaller things to button up. I'm still looking for at least 1 more walk guy if anyone knows of somebody interested.??..?.


The V-8 snow blower is the beast! Half tempted to build one myself.

And nutz, sure, what's life without a little adventure. Thumbs Up Actually headed to Lincoln to hang with my good friend/sign guy to have some vinyl letters cut up for me. I want to put a name or number on the cover plate of my salt spreader so people at stop lights will be annoyed by it. Might use reflective vinyl too! payup

As for prepping. My plow in in pieces right now. My neighbor is welding on it as we speak, new cutting edge was custom cut by a shop in town, and it's all ready for a coat of bed-liner on the A-frame, headgear, and back of plow, along with the front getting painted in White Gardens Blue Enamel! I just hope it doesn't snow!

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1339334 said:


> The V-8 snow blower is the beast! Half tempted to build one myself.
> 
> And nutz, sure, what's life without a little adventure. Thumbs Up Actually headed to Lincoln to hang with my good friend/sign guy to have some vinyl letters cut up for me. I want to put a name or number on the cover plate of my salt spreader so people at stop lights will be annoyed by it. Might use reflective vinyl too! payup
> 
> As for prepping. My plow in in pieces right now. My neighbor is welding on it as we speak, new cutting edge was custom cut by a shop in town, and it's all ready for a coat of bed-liner on the A-frame, headgear, and back of plow, along with the front getting painted in White Gardens Blue Enamel! I just hope it doesn't snow!
> 
> ....


Sweet. Definitely post some pics when done Nick. 
I considered putting vinyl on the spreaders, but just did it on the trucks. Coincidently, I'm suppose to be getting the vinyl done on my new truck soon.....I will be sure to post pics.

Hows the snow blade project coming along for the mini?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1339337 said:


> Sweet. Definitely post some pics when done Nick.
> I considered putting vinyl on the spreaders, but just did it on the trucks. Coincidently, I'm suppose to be getting the vinyl done on my new truck soon.....I will be sure to post pics.
> 
> Hows the snow blade project coming along for the mini?


On hold right now, but won't take much at all to finish up. Not worried about paint on this year, just want to get a feel for how it works.

Once I get the truck plow finished up then I'll finish up the mini. Might be looking for another truck and plow again too. The S-10 is getting rough, and so I need a new primary ride with a plow on it.

...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1339326 said:


> Are you headed to chi town Nick?....If so, your nutz.Thumbs Up:laughing:.............and I like the new avatar
> 
> Well, we've got alot done in regards to prepping for winter, but still have some smaller things to button up. I'm still looking for at least 1 more walk guy if anyone knows of somebody interested.??..?.
> 
> So Tom, when will we see pics of your new toy all mounted up????....and btw, thanks for hooking me up with Colton. I met him this a.m., went over whats expected, and I think he will work out well.


Hey SNO I could you walks .Because I am NUTZ also like nick .8.75 per hour and a 2hr drive sounds like a winner to :laughing::laughing:: think I had to much at the M&G


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1339925 said:


> Hey SNO I could you walks .Because I am NUTZ also like nick .8.75 per hour and a 2hr drive sounds like a winner to :laughing::laughing:: think I had to much at the M&G


Ha! What is it about chicken wings that make people drink too much. Some thing happened to me last night at BBW's in Springfeild. Ended up eating there and went back to Lincoln and bowled 5 games. Ended up drinking plenty by the the end of the night.

...


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Got the Daniels mounted up this weekend.


----------



## snocrete

Very nice Tom! Those pics dont do it justice though...need to get pics in the sunlight with both plows on.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

snocrete;1340954 said:


> Very nice Tom! Those pics dont do it justice though...need to get pics in the sunlight with both plows on.


Or better, I need to get pics in the snow!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1340258 said:


> Ha! What is it about chicken wings that make people drink too much. Some thing happened to me last night at BBW's in Springfeild. Ended up eating there and went back to Lincoln and bowled 5 games. Ended up drinking plenty by the the end of the night.
> 
> ...


Speaking of springfeild...this(pic below) is what I will be heading down there with on wed to do some inside work. Got a breaker, bucket & forks for the mt52...and 20in, 12in, & 9in buckets for the 323. Biggest doors we have for access are 42in wide. Should be fun.



Thomas.Creation;1341068 said:


> Or better, I need to get pics in the snow!


payup


----------



## White Gardens

Nice looking plow Tom! Slowly as I get more residentials, I might have to think about a back blade.

Mike, that must be some serious inside work if you need to get a couple of machines to do it. Hopefully it's at least warm and dry!

Still trying to figure out why you went with the bobcat mini though.........

Should have called me, I would have rented out my mini with the backhoe so you didn't have to buy it.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Getting itchy to start painting the plow up! Almost got the garage cleaned out enough to get all the pieces in and warmed up!

Got the letters on the back of the salt-spreader tail-gate crete. I like it and I don't. My sign guy said he probably should have done drop-shadows on the letters to get it to show up better against the stainless steel. I say whatever, it's more just for show as it will only be on the truck 5 months out of the year at the most.

No reflective vinyl though. He didn't have any blue in stock.

.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1341221 said:


> Nice looking plow Tom! Slowly as I get more residentials, I might have to think about a back blade.
> 
> Mike, that must be some serious inside work if you need to get a couple of machines to do it. Hopefully it's at least warm and dry!
> 
> Still trying to figure out why you went with the bobcat mini though.........
> 
> Should have called me, I would have rented out my mini with the backhoe so you didn't have to buy it.
> 
> ....


Dry - yes. Warm - Well, it will be warmer than being outside. 150 - 200ft of 2ft wide 30in deep trenches. Some of it has concrete that needs to be cut and busted out before trenching, other area is dirt floor that will be trenched/graded and a new concrete floor installed. Hoping to do all the demo & trenching in 1 day(2 machines going at once will greatly increase the probability of this happening). Will come back next week to complete job, after plumbers and elec. run all their lines in the trenches. Lots of custom form work will need to be done before we pour the trenches back.

The mt52 is not mine. Renting/borrowing it from a friend that owed me a favor. It will be running a breaker ahead of the mini x. Then also doing some broken concrete, gravel, & dirt moving.

I own the mini x. While backhoe attachments for skids & mini skids have their advantages....they shouldnt be compared (performance wise) to a dedicated excavator....and for most of what I do with it, its usually working in tandem with another machine. I have a hyd thumb(not sure if its visible in pic?), 9,12, & 20in trenching buckets, a 39in smooth lip grading bucket, and an auger for it.



White Gardens;1341239 said:


> Getting itchy to start painting the plow up! Almost got the garage cleaned out enough to get all the pieces in and warmed up!
> 
> Got the letters on the back of the salt-spreader tail-gate crete. I like it and I don't. My sign guy said he probably should have done drop-shadows on the letters to get it to show up better against the stainless steel. I say whatever, it's more just for show as it will only be on the truck 5 months out of the year at the most.
> 
> No reflective vinyl though. He didn't have any blue in stock.
> 
> .....


Pics..?...?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1341374 said:


> Pics..?...?


You and your pics! Thumbs Up I'll shoot a couple tomorrow of the tailgate. Spreader isn't mounted right now though.

...


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1341374 said:


> Dry - yes. Warm - Well, it will be warmer than being outside. 150 - 200ft of 2ft wide 30in deep trenches. Some of it has concrete that needs to be cut and busted out before trenching, other area is dirt floor that will be trenched/graded and a new concrete floor installed. Hoping to do all the demo & trenching in 1 day(2 machines going at once will greatly increase the probability of this happening). Will come back next week to complete job, after plumbers and elec. run all their lines in the trenches. Lots of custom form work will need to be done before we pour the trenches back.
> 
> The mt52 is not mine. Renting/borrowing it from a friend that owed me a favor. It will be running a breaker ahead of the mini x. Then also doing some broken concrete, gravel, & dirt moving.
> 
> I own the mini x. While backhoe attachments for skids & mini skids have their advantages....they shouldnt be compared (performance wise) to a dedicated excavator....and for most of what I do with it, its usually working in tandem with another machine. I have a hyd thumb(not sure if its visible in pic?), 9,12, & 20in trenching buckets, a 39in smooth lip grading bucket, and an auger for it.
> 
> Pics..?...?


Sounds like a heck of a job! payup

Started digging into my plow yesterday, only to discover it's in worse shape than I though. Couple more parts ordered and looks like I'll be getting to use a welder a little more than I wanted. Also discovered that I forgot to clean out my tailgate spreader before I put it away last year... :realmad: time for a new motor... Just glad we dodged the snow that Iowa is getting, at least for now.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1342364 said:


> Sounds like a heck of a job! payup
> 
> Started digging into my plow yesterday, only to discover it's in worse shape than I though. Couple more parts ordered and looks like I'll be getting to use a welder a little more than I wanted. Also discovered that I forgot to clean out my tailgate spreader before I put it away last year... :realmad: time for a new motor... Just glad we dodged the snow that Iowa is getting, at least for now.


Doh! Hope you get the plow in order.

Agreed on dodging the snow. My plow is repaired, but still need to paint it up. Going to be working on it today, and the goal is to have it back together by Sunday.

I'm from west-central IL, and I'm seeing people on FB that are saying that Burlington IA let out school early because of the snow.


----------



## White Gardens

*Here ya go Mike!*

Photos from the vinyl on the tailgate. Hard to take a good picture of it. Still need to polish the stainless.


----------



## White Gardens

*Snow Plow Progress*

Painting done on the Moldboard and Snow Foil. A-frame, Pro Wings, and Headgear is next. I need to hurry as I'm running out of time.

Lots of sanding, wire wheeling (HA!), powerwashed, etc...


----------



## snocrete

Very nice Nick!Thumbs Up That is going to look really nice when done! 

When you first mentioned painting your plow blue to match, I was skeptical....but it looks like its gonna turn out pretty sweet! Oh, & thanks for the pics


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1343652 said:


> Very nice Nick!Thumbs Up That is going to look really nice when done!
> 
> When you first mentioned painting your plow blue to match, I was skeptical....but it looks like its gonna turn out pretty sweet! Oh, & thanks for the pics


Thanks Mike! I was originally skeptical too. Thumbs Up The wife likes it too, so it's good to know the consensus is that it looks good. The blue is a shade lighter than I wanted, but over-all it's growing on me. I might also paint over the top of the snow foil with the blue paint to give it more of an accent. The wings will also get a good coat of black paint.

Right now the top of the foil, and the back of the plow is the paint on bed-liner. After watching Myth Busters and their bed-liner tests, I was sold.

Also want to add that I cut 6" off the snow foil. With the wings, I was shoving too much snow up against it and bending it. Also after the blizzard, I felt like it was catching too much snow and that's partially what got me stuck a couple of times.

....


----------



## snocrete

Check this out Nick.....Its seems to be able to push decent??? and I would think your mini would do better than the Dingo brand mini???


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1347077 said:


> Check this out Nick.....Its seems to be able to push decent??? and I would think your mini would do better than the Dingo brand mini???


Now that's what I'm talking about!

Just seeing that is the reason I haven't gone ahead and cut the width of the plow down. Though it would be nice for sidewalks, it would still be nice to have the complete 6 feet for stuff like that.

I think my set-up would be better also in the fact that the distance between my plow and mounting plate is much shorter and less likely to get tweaked. The one in the vid was hanging way out there.

If for some reason you, or anyone else runs across another old Western 6 foot plow. let me know. It would be nice to go ahead and cut one down for sidewalks.

The thing I like about the one I found is that it's the old style manual angle, so I don't have the cylinders and that keeps the blade closer to the machine.

Thanks Mike! That made my day. Thumbs Up

..


----------



## dieseltech

Hey guys...decatur il here... Looking forward to watching this thread. My name is chris, and i own a small lawn care/landscaping/snow removal biz here. Hoping this winter will be a bit more profitable than this summer was with the hot weather. Bought a new truck and havent even touched the plow yet...guess i probably better get started on it huh.


----------



## Gear_Head

Central IL here as well. Just do it for fun and to keep my drive open.


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1348096 said:


> Hey guys...decatur il here... Looking forward to watching this thread. My name is chris, and i own a small lawn care/landscaping/snow removal biz here. Hoping this winter will be a bit more profitable than this summer was with the hot weather. Bought a new truck and havent even touched the plow yet...guess i probably better get started on it huh.





Gear_Head;1348101 said:


> Central IL here as well. Just do it for fun and to keep my drive open.


Welcome aboard! :salute:

..


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Welcome guys. Chris, I mow aswell and you're correct about summer. Real hot for a while there. What kind of work do you get into? I'm looking for a wright stander if you run across a good deal pass it to me


----------



## dieseltech

Thomas... I do all lawn care res and comm except for fert and herbicide. I also try to get a few hardscaping jobs here and there to supplement but i have a couple good buddies that do alot of hardscaping so i try to pass it to them. Ill keep my eye out for a good wright altho i dont see many around these parts. Snow removal i do both res and some light commercial. Alot of long rural drives.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'm just in res for my lawn service. Mainly part time. I'm a full time shop teacher and run a solo lawn care snow removal business in Peoria. I've taken a liking to the the stander style mowers. They seem more efficient but finding a used unit at a reasonable price has been a challenge. Like you said there not real big around here.


----------



## dieseltech

Well i got my harness on the truck today...gonna tackle the mount on saturday and not looking forward to it one bit!


----------



## White Gardens

*" The New Phone Book Is Here, The New Phone Book Is Here! "*

Love em! Can't wait to get them in and test them out!

Heated West Coast mirrors. 36 bucks for the pair. NOS from 91 I do believe. I was originally looking at some Stock fit ABS towing mirrors, but honestly didn't want to drop 150+ for a set and then deal with the old bolt holes from the existing truck mirrors.

Plow isn't quite done yet. Found another couple of spots that needed welded on the A-Frame and headgear. Just picked up the new cutting edge and my trip edge today. The goal is to be done and partially back together by this next sunday.









....


----------



## snocrete

VERY nice Nick!....I would like to put a set of those on my dump!


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1353586 said:


> VERY nice Nick!....I would like to put a set of those on my dump!


Here's the auction Mike! http://www.ebay.com/itm/West-Coast-Mirror-Signal-Stat-7093-Heated-/180546631175?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4363401212864288415

I did look at a couple others with lights on them, but felt they were goofy looking.

I told my neighbor who works at the Peterbilt shop, and he can get me a slight discount on mirrors and lights, but he said what I paid was a heck of a deal and couldn't match it.

Only thing that sucks is I don't really have a good way to hide the wire and will have to drill a hole in either the door or the triangle blank section where the Stock mirrors go.

But it's a small price to pay for clearer mirrors in the winter!

...


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1349886 said:


> Well i got my harness on the truck today...gonna tackle the mount on saturday and not looking forward to it one bit!


How's that all coming along?

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1353603 said:


> Only thing that sucks is I don't really have a good way to hide the wire and will have to drill a hole in either the door or the triangle blank section where the Stock mirrors go.
> 
> But it's a small price to pay for clearer mirrors in the winter!
> 
> ...


Totally agree....thanks for the infoThumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

dieseltech;1349886 said:


> Well i got my harness on the truck today...gonna tackle the mount on saturday and not looking forward to it one bit!


Welcome to PS dieseltech.

Post some pics when done....we like pics


----------



## snocrete

seeing how I always request others to post pics...I will throw a few out of some of our projects we've be working on.


----------



## snocrete

few more....last one is of a stump I burned the other day.


----------



## dieseltech

White Gardens;1353617 said:


> How's that all coming along?
> 
> ...


Well... I got the mount on the truck friday night/ saturday morning. Worked on it till 4:45 sat morning from about 9 friday night. My new truck has a 6" lift so i had to mod the swaybar brakets from the lift and the stabilizer bracket to fit the mount but all in all it went rather smoothly considering. I was tired as all hell tho saturday between work and my 4yo and 6 month old... Hhhhhhhh. Ill snap some pics tomorrow if it doesnt rain. Got a couple yards to mow if it doesnt.


----------



## dieseltech

snocrete;1353666 said:


> few more....last one is of a stump I burned the other day.


Sure would love to have a skid but just cant justify owning one since i can borrow my father in laws whenever i want seeing how he uses it maybe 2 or three times a year.


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1353684 said:


> Sure would love to have a skid but just cant justify owning one since i can borrow my father in laws whenever i want seeing how he uses it maybe 2 or three times a year.


Who needs to buy when you've got a great setup like that!

...


----------



## awddsm1

I need to get on my projects... plow and spreader both are sitting in the garage in pieces. Trying to get my leaf clean-ups done, fighting a cold, boy getting his tonsils out tomorrow, Thanksgiving, and everything else... I need more hours in a day!!!


----------



## squeaky3

whats happening guys

i know i dont post much on here and havent in here since last year

im still w/o a plow but still keeping an eye open for a real cheap used one

just saw there is a chance of snow in the 10 day forcast if anyone else has been paying attention


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1353897 said:


> whats happening guys
> 
> i know i dont post much on here and havent in here since last year
> 
> im still w/o a plow but still keeping an eye open for a real cheap used one
> 
> just saw there is a chance of snow in the 10 day forcast if anyone else has been paying attention


Temps still look a bit high though. This pattern of wet weather has gotten me a bit nervous though.

,...


----------



## squeaky3

ya the forcasted temp looked a lil high to have a good chance of snow, but with the dramatic changes in temp from day to day who knows what it will be like next week

i still need to get my front diff in my truck regeared, i put a 14 bolt axle under the rear of my truck with some 4.56 gears and a locker but havent done the front yet, i need to before we good any good snow


----------



## snocrete

Welcome back squeaky!



White Gardens;1353929 said:


> Temps still look a bit high though. This pattern of wet weather has gotten me a bit nervous though.
> 
> ,...


I saw a chance for next tues, but thats a ways off.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1353666 said:


> few more....last one is of a stump I burned the other day.[/QUOT
> I THOUGHT IT WAS A SACROFICIAL OFFERING TO THE SNOW GODS


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1354102 said:


> snocrete;1353666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> few more....last one is of a stump I burned the other day.[/QUOT
> I THOUGHT IT WAS A SACROFICIAL OFFERING TO THE SNOW GODS
> 
> 
> 
> .......payup.......
Click to expand...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1353838 said:


> I need to get on my projects... plow and spreader both are sitting in the garage in pieces. Trying to get my leaf clean-ups done, fighting a cold, boy getting his tonsils out tomorrow, Thanksgiving, and everything else... I need more hours in a day!!!


I hear you screaming! Running into the same problems here, luckily only one kid though.

Leaf cleanups have been a nightmare this year between all the wind and rain.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Mike, is that a chain lift/float type deal on the snow blade for the skid steer?

....


----------



## dieseltech

White Gardens;1354183 said:


> I hear you screaming! Running into the same problems here, luckily only one kid though.
> 
> Leaf cleanups have been a nightmare this year between all the wind and rain.
> 
> ....


AMEN BROTHER on the leaf cleanups!!! I hate the wind!!!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1354186 said:


> Mike, is that a chain lift/float type deal on the snow blade for the skid steer?
> 
> ....


Yes it is.

Wanna take a guess at what the yellow piece is, that comes in contact with the plow frame to apply down pressure?

BTW, with the wings the plow is 10ft. Should work good for backdragging driveways huh?


----------



## White Gardens

That thing will clear a driveway real quick!

Are you afraid that you might bend or tweak the push-down point then, or is you or your operator smooth enough not to break it.

That would be my concern, but I'm figuring you've already taken that into consideration.

....


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1354183 said:


> I hear you screaming! Running into the same problems here, luckily only one kid though.
> 
> Leaf cleanups have been a nightmare this year between all the wind and rain.
> 
> ....


So far this year I haven't hauled any leaves... either a place on site to dump them, or I mulch the snot out of them, or both. only one left, thank goodness.

Finally got the plow re-assembled, few spots to finish welding, new edges for the wings, and that one is ready. Then all I have to do is swap my old one onto my father-in-laws truck. Hopefully that goes smooth.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1355145 said:


> That thing will clear a driveway real quick!
> 
> Are you afraid that you might bend or tweak the push-down point then, or is you or your operator smooth enough not to break it.
> 
> That would be my concern, but I'm figuring you've already taken that into consideration.
> 
> ....


I guess its always possible to bend or tweak something?..?.. but the operator is very good, and knows its never wise to over apply DP.

The yellow piece is a factory bump stop off my new 1ton(replaced them w/ Timbrens when plow was installed), so that when applying DP it provides at least some cushion as opposed to having steel on steel....but after testing the plow out in the street, its a little soft...so I'm thinking about using some denser rubber I have laying around instead.



awddsm1;1355451 said:


> So far this year I haven't hauled any leaves... either a place on site to dump them, or I mulch the snot out of them, or both. only one left, thank goodness.
> 
> Finally got the plow re-assembled, few spots to finish welding, new edges for the wings, and that one is ready. Then all I have to do is swap my old one onto my father-in-laws truck. Hopefully that goes smooth.


just in time for next week hopfully

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/east-peoria-il/61611/daily-weather-forecast/332833?day=7


----------



## dieseltech

I dont reckon it will stick... I wish


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1355719 said:


> I dont reckon it will stick... I wish


Only real thing I see is a possible salting early in the morning.

.....


----------



## White Gardens

Lipstick is on the pig, repeat, the lipstick is on the pig.........

Finally go the sucker painted. Hopefully will have pics by the first of next week.

Happy Thanksgiving!

...


----------



## dieseltech

Good deal...not too much longer for the snowman hopefully. Thankfully most of the leaf jobs are done for me. Might get a few strays here and there if the wind blows em around. I should probably get my own leaves done tomorrow or im gonna be in trouble!


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1356006 said:


> Good deal...not too much longer for the snowman hopefully. Thankfully most of the leaf jobs are done for me. Might get a few strays here and there if the wind blows em around. I should probably get my own leaves done tomorrow or im gonna be in trouble!


Ha! I hear you on your own yard. My yard is looking pretty rough right now.

Did a 5 hour cleanup yesterday. The leaves were super wet and it was a pain in the butt. I've got one more big one to do and a handful of small fall stuff to do and that's it.

I'm just hoping the wind and rain will stay away next week so I can get that stuff done.

Depending on how the week goes too, I might try to sneak in a 4 ton rock job before the ground freezes.

...


----------



## dieseltech

I always keep up with my yard as i use it for pictures and what not for my company but i live at the end of a dead end street and all the leaves end up blowing into my yard from down the street. Sometimes i just want to scream when i spend a couple hours getting it looking perfect and... Wham the wind picks up and what do ya know, all the leaves have blown down the street back into my yard and landscaping beds!!!


----------



## JohnnyU

Hey Kiddos! It's after Thanksgiving, and snow has been mentioned in the forecast, do you think it's time for a GTG yet?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1357956 said:


> Hey Kiddos! It's after Thanksgiving, and snow has been mentioned in the forecast, do you think it's time for a GTG yet?


Good to see you around again Johny! I thought you might be MIA.

I'm up for a GTG for giggles. As for the snow, doesn't look like it's going to happen over the weekend now.

.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey johnnny nice to see ya .....happy holidays to you and your family


----------



## dieseltech

White Gardens;1358014 said:


> Good to see you around again Johny! I thought you might be MIA.
> 
> I'm up for a GTG for giggles. As for the snow, doesn't look like it's going to happen over the weekend now.
> 
> .....


Yep the snow just keeps gettin pushed out... Where would you hold this gtg?


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1358029 said:


> Yep the snow just keeps gettin pushed out... Where would you hold this gtg?


Usually in Peoria, but I vote for it being in Bloomington at Ride The Nine!

....


----------



## dieseltech

I second that motion...only 45min from me lol


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1357956 said:


> Hey Kiddos! It's after Thanksgiving, and snow has been mentioned in the forecast, do you think it's time for a GTG yet?


Hey John. 
Did you sell the 810?



White Gardens;1358042 said:


> Usually in Peoria, but I vote for it being in Bloomington at Ride The Nine!
> 
> ....


I'm up for whatever Nick. Set it up and let me know............I've considered having it at my shop, but I'm not sure about accomodating alot of people? Guess it would depend on how many were "for sure" attending?


----------



## cfpd0707

I'd love to try and meet up with some of you guys. Never been to a G2G yet. Hopefully I can make one this season.


----------



## LoweJ82

let it snow let it snow let it snow.......... 

Jumpin in with a 7 1/2" plow on my skid, little 2 stage toro power max 726 snow thrower & a white boy who thinks he is a mexican backhoe.

Cant wait for the snow to start falling good luck everyone have a good season.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1358014 said:


> Good to see you around again Johny! I thought you might be MIA.


I'm still around from time to time. I've been busy with other things this fall, and haven't had much chance to think about snow. It's bittersweet.


DIRISHMAN;1358015 said:


> Hey johnnny nice to see ya .....happy holidays to you and your family


Thanks D, same to you and yours!



snocrete;1358074 said:


> Hey John.
> Did you sell the 810?


I did sell it, a guy from MN drove down and bought it from me a month or two back.

I'm up for a GTG, just name the time and place and I'll try to make it.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1358074 said:


> I'm up for whatever Nick. Set it up and let me know............I've considered having it at my shop, but I'm not sure about accomodating alot of people? Guess it would depend on how many were "for sure" attending?


Hmmmm.









First lets get a consensus.

We seem to have everyone from across central Illinois who want to attend.

Lets get a vote.

1.) where would be better? Bloomington or Peoria?

2.) December 3rd, 10th, or 17th? Those are all Saturdays and also I was thinking around 12pm like we did last year.

3.) And if you host it mike, Are you going to be grilling burgers and brats for us at the shop! 

.....


----------



## turn54

*Gtg*

I'm in. Somebody make the call.


----------



## dieseltech

Ill have to talk with the wife and see about the kids


----------



## Fatality

Im in like always.


----------



## dieseltech

Well that first lick of snow just keeps fading, but it does look and feel like it could here right now. What a ****** day, and i was gonna get my yard in order instead i sat on the couch all day with my son...the both of us had some kind of short lasting stomach bug. Thank god thats going away!


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'm good for any of those dates at any location.


----------



## awddsm1

I couldn't make the 3rd, but any other dates would be good... don't really care where!

I've been fighting a sinus infection all frickin week. I think it's time to call the doc tomorrow..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

awddsm1;1359487 said:


> I couldn't make the 3rd, but any other dates would be good... don't really care where!
> 
> I've been fighting a sinus infection all frickin week. I think it's time to call the doc tomorrow..


AWE a Little John Powers Irish Whiskey and call White garden /Nick in the morning


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1358928 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First lets get a consensus.
> 
> We seem to have everyone from across central Illinois who want to attend.
> 
> Lets get a vote.
> 
> 1.) where would be better? Bloomington or Peoria?
> 
> 2.) December 3rd, 10th, or 17th? Those are all Saturdays and also I was thinking around 12pm like we did last year.
> 
> 3.) And if you host it mike, Are you going to be grilling burgers and brats for us at the shop!
> 
> .....


As many seem willing to get 2gether, I probably dont have the room....wish I did, believe me! maybe next yr I'll have moved to a bigger shop(at least thats my plan)..then I'd gladly host one!

How about this:
********DEC 10th @ 12 noon - Silver Bullet 
E. Peoria, IL**********

I will wait till the end of this week to see how many are making it...I will then call down and reserve the party room for that day with a close estimate on how many will be attending.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1359539 said:


> How about this:
> ********DEC 10th @ 12 noon - Silver Bullet
> E. Peoria, IL**********


Sounds good to me. Gives me a good reason to go to Harbor Freight. Thumbs Up

...


----------



## GrayBros.

White Gardens;1359560 said:


> Sounds good to me. Gives me a good reason to go to Harbor Freight. Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


The 10th sounds good to me. I should be able to make it. I have been super busy lately so thank you for keeping me updated guys.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1359539 said:


> As many seem willing to get 2gether, I probably dont have the room....wish I did, believe me! maybe next yr I'll have moved to a bigger shop(at least thats my plan)..then I'd gladly host one!
> 
> How about this:
> ********DEC 10th @ 12 noon - Silver Bullet
> E. Peoria, IL**********
> 
> I will wait till the end of this week to see how many are making it...I will then call down and reserve the party room for that day with a close estimate on how many will be attending.


So does this mean you guys are going to hang out in a COORS Powerd Snow plow:laughing: Just kidding Guys couldn't resist


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1360091 said:


> So does this mean you guys are going to hang out in a COORS Powerd Snow plow:laughing: Just kidding Guys couldn't resist


Yep, nice metal gray color with a splash of red!

...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1360251 said:


> Yep, nice metal gray color with a splash of red!
> 
> ...


HUH SPLASH OF RED,WHATS THAT ? DID YOU HIT A DEER OR Cut your hand opening another Bottle:laughing:


----------



## squeaky3

so have anyone seen the forcast for tomorrow afternoon/evening

last i saw they are calling for rain all day and they say it is supposed to turn to snow showers by late afternoon and into the evening...they even said some accumulation of snow.....maybe

i know im a lil more northeast of most of you guys in the peoria area so im not sure what they are saying for there, what i heard is from about my area north


----------



## White Gardens

Temps look like they won't get below freezing tonight. It was just enough of a scare to make sure I got my salt spreader on tonight.

Still need to get the plow back together tomorrow, hopefully.

....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Goodmorning nick,snocrete,and everyone else.......They just said on Ch 9 morning news Paul Conrad thurs flurries and 1-2 sat into sun just how far west and north not sure TLS is back on


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1361204 said:


> Goodmorning nick,snocrete,and everyone else.......They just said on Ch 9 morning news Paul Conrad thurs flurries and 1-2 sat into sun just how far west and north not sure TLS is back on


Rain in the forecast here. Even so the day-time temps down here are still looking good for the next 10 days.

It's amazing the difference in climate just by 2 hours or so.

I always "see" 4 different zones for the state. Chicago, Central IL (Bloomington, Peoria, Champaign), Springfeild area, and Southern IL. In those zones you might see a 3*-5* difference in temps and different precipitation.

.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1361255 said:


> Rain in the forecast here. Even so the day-time temps down here are still looking good for the next 10 days.
> 
> It's amazing the difference in climate just by 2 hours or so.
> 
> I always "see" 4 different zones for the state. Chicago, Central IL (Bloomington, Peoria, Champaign), Springfeild area, and Southern IL. In those zones you might see a 3*-5* difference in temps and different precipitation.
> 
> .....


Oh I agree 100% with ya nick as far as temps go.Quick little story When I was married to my first wife we went down to Bloomington and told here to make sure she worn sun block being where we lived at the temps and sun are different..I mean the UV rays being less pollution in the air creating cloud cover so to speak.

She said nah cant be that much difference so I said what ever suit your self by the end of the Day she resembled the paint on a IH combine (BEET RED ) so guess who had the last laugh:laughing:


----------



## BillA

West Chicago here, Naperville area. Great thread guys! My name is Bill, semi new to the site used it for info and to stay in the loop for a long time but finally decided to sign up recently so I can put my 2 cents in on some of the threads too  I own a recreational construction company that pays the bills all summer, and of course we fight snow all winter. Looking forward to this season!!


----------



## White Gardens

Thanks For Joining Bill!

Sounds like December 10th, Silver Bullet in Peoria at 12 noon it is for the GTG!

Got the plow almost back together today. Still waiting for the paint to dry on the cutting edge.



















.....


----------



## dieseltech

So is anyone bringing the wife or is this gonna be a no women allowed event?


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1361837 said:


> So is anyone bringing the wife or is this gonna be a no women allowed event?


She can only come if she plows snow! :laughing:

Last year it was nothing but the guys.

...


----------



## dieseltech

Well i didnt want to be the only jack wagon bringing the ol lady with... And no she dont plow snow, she can barely walk aroung the house without messin up somethin


----------



## snocrete

BillA;1361296 said:


> West Chicago here, Naperville area. Great thread guys! My name is Bill, semi new to the site used it for info and to stay in the loop for a long time but finally decided to sign up recently so I can put my 2 cents in on some of the threads too  I own a recreational construction company that pays the bills all summer, and of course we fight snow all winter. Looking forward to this season!!


Welcome Bill!



White Gardens;1361601 said:


> Thanks For Joining Bill!
> 
> Sounds like December 10th, Silver Bullet in Peoria at 12 noon it is for the GTG!
> 
> Got the plow almost back together today. Still waiting for the paint to dry on the cutting edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Plow looks sweet Nick! Good Job!



dieseltech;1361837 said:


> is this gonna be a no women allowed event?


Depends on what they look like


----------



## dieseltech

I was wonderin how long till someone threw that out there


----------



## dieseltech

Gonna be cold here tonight...looks like 26 for a low. Thats the only thing im not ready for


----------



## snocrete

dieseltech;1361887 said:


> I was wonderin how long till someone threw that out there





dieseltech;1361893 said:


> Gonna be cold here tonight...looks like 26 for a low. Thats the only thing im not ready for


 Thats a good thing...It would be nice to see the ground freeze before the first snow....

We worked next to a small body of water 2day, which made it feel colder than what it even was. Good weather for having fires thoughThumbs Up


----------



## squeaky3

well so much for that snow today...seems like it all went far east into indiana more than anything in illinois

low for my area are supposed to stay into the upper 20s into low 30s till sat then drop off into the 20s and highs in the 30s

looks like it went from fall to winter pretty fast this year


----------



## awddsm1

Put me down for one for sure for the GTG. Wife may tag along, but I doubt it. FYI, she was running a truck for most of the feb blizzard last year, sometimes with 3 of the 4 kids in the back seat.

That first snow is being very elusive, although I don't mind much at the moment... still have too much to do to get ready for it. Goal is to have it done this week. If not, I'm afraid I'll get caught with my shorts around my ankles...


----------



## dieseltech

Looks like ill be able to make it on the 10th.


----------



## cfpd0707

Plow looks great Nick! Hopefully I'll see you around some this year... should be kinda easy to recognize.

I won't be able to make the g2g. Have to work till 2 that day. Maybe the next one though.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1363647 said:


> Plow looks great Nick! Hopefully I'll see you around some this year... should be kinda easy to recognize.
> 
> I won't be able to make the g2g. Have to work till 2 that day. Maybe the next one though.


Thanks man!

Ya, shouldn't be hard to miss a light blue plow in a sea of red and yellow plows. Thumbs Up

Funny thing is during the season, a few other guys I know ask "why didn't you wave" or whatever, and personally, all plow trucks look the same to me in the winter.

Too bad you can't make the GTG, hopefully we'll have another one later in the winter. You should just tell your boss though that you need to leave early or take a sick day!

..


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1362178 said:


> FYI, she was running a truck for most of the feb blizzard last year, sometimes with 3 of the 4 kids in the back seat:


Now thats a good woman....:salute:



dieseltech;1362855 said:


> Looks like ill be able to make it on the 10th.


Good deal! I will call down 2moro and reserve the room.

Looks like all the predicted weather fizzeled out for the weekend..?...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1363810 said:


> Looks like all the predicted weather fizzeled out for the weekend..?...


Yep, sure did. That's fine with me as I've got two-three more good days of fall work to get done.

Farmers Almanac said that the Midwest wasn't going to see much snow until just after the first of the year, then it was supposed to break loose.

Hopefully I don't have to plow snow on X-mas again this year. Oh well if I do though, I'll just stick Christmas lights back on the truck again.

...


----------



## JohnnyU

December 10th at 12 noon... I'll probably be out running Christmas errands again, so I'll try to stop by for an hour or so. Thumbs Up


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I think I'm going to start a parking lot squidgy company. What do you guys think  with all this rain I think I could make a killing.


----------



## dieseltech

Sign me up lol!


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1364160 said:


> I think I'm going to start a parking lot squidgy company. What do you guys think  with all this rain I think I could make a killing.


I was thinking we could go in on a snow machine....we'll get Nick to pull it around to all my accounts.


----------



## dieseltech

Mine too mine too!!!


----------



## White Gardens

Ha! You guys are going to upset the snow gods with all that talk!

Next thing you know it won't snow at all this year.


...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1365521 said:


> Ha! You guys are going to upset the snow gods with all that talk!
> 
> Next thing you know it won't snow at all this year.
> 
> ...


Maybe if I piss em off bad enough we'll get weekly blizzards till march.payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Better yet How about I Swipe the HAWKS Zambonie and come do your guys lots so atleast you can SALT:laughing:


----------



## dieseltech

I saw flurries today...


----------



## JohnnyU

Sold the Chevy today.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1365866 said:


> Sold the Chevy today.


Doh! Wish I knew you were selling that truck, I might have considered it only because the colors are right on it!

I need to finally get a second truck and plow, but I'm considering getting rid of my S-10 and finding a new Daily Driver. Even if it doesn't get a plow, it can still pull around my mini-skid if need be.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Just a little tidbit of info.

Was looking through last years thread and came across this?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111125&page=2

It's the one year anniversary of the first snowfall of last year.

You can definitively tell a difference in the air this year compared to last.

.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nick did ya get my texti sent ya this morning also go look at other thread and see what OLDDOG Posted just a little FYI Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1366317 said:


> Nick did ya get my texti sent ya this morning also go look at other thread and see what OLDDOG Posted just a little FYI Thumbs Up


Have not looked yet. I did see the pics of the big truck from earlier in the week.

Right now my son is playing Angry Birds on my phone. :crying:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What didi ya think of the truck pics center rail for bed are 6in I beam with cross beams 3in spaced every 12 in apart masive bed come with a 200gal rubber lined tank and if ya want a compressor for there is on for it as well just took it offf the bed and was told bed is TIPABLE


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, u guys are a real shot of snow before we are


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1366488 said:


> Wow, u guys have a real shot of getting snow before we do


Is this what you meant to say?

It was raining here earlier....now the sun is out.

Care to wager a pitcher of beer we get a plowable or salt run before next Sat Nick?. 

P.S. That reminds me, Rob you still owe me a beer


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1366505 said:


> Care to wager a pitcher of beer we get a plowable or salt run before next Sat Nick?.


I'll take that wager! No snow or salt run by next Saturday! My prediction is that we won't see anything until January 4th!

Doh! Just looked at the extended forecast! I'll still stick with nothing by next Saturday though!

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1366589 said:


> I'll take that wager! No snow or salt run by next Saturday! My prediction is that we won't see anything until January 4th!*I would've wagered more than a pitcher on that bet*
> 
> Doh! Just looked at the extended forecast! I'll still stick with nothing by next Saturday though!
> 
> ....


Your onThumbs Up


----------



## dieseltech

Ill throw in a pitcher too! Im feelin it for the first part of the week here.


----------



## snocrete

dieseltech;1366675 said:


> Ill throw in a pitcher too! Im feelin it for the first part of the week here.


.........


----------



## Matson Snow

Did someone Mention BEER!!!!!!.......I want in on this.........:waving:


----------



## snocrete

Matson Snow;1366730 said:


> Did someone Mention BEER!!!!!!.......I want in on this.........:waving:


Take the 7hr trip next Sat and I would be glad to buy you a few.:salute: Their will be a couple of us concrete guys there, so you know you'll be in good company!


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1366505 said:


> P.S. That reminds me, Rob you still owe me a beer


I haven't forgot ya...


----------



## dieseltech

7 hours!!! Cant see where your from but ill buy you all the beer you can drink for driving 7 hours...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1366757 said:


> Their will be a couple of us concrete guys there, so you know you'll be in good company!


Hope I don't end up drinking too much around you guys, I might likely end up spouting off how pavers are superior to concrete!







:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

snocrete;1366757 said:


> Take the 7hr trip next Sat and I would be glad to buy you a few.:salute: Their will be a couple of us concrete guys there, so you know you'll be in good company!


It would be an Honor to Meet You.....:laughing:
We could talk Slump and Air and all that good stuff......



dieseltech;1366777 said:


> 7 hours!!! Cant see where your from but ill buy you all the beer you can drink for driving 7 hours...


I'm 25 mile's south of Detroit or 15 miles North of Toledo......:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

White Gardens;1366780 said:


> Hope I don't end up drinking too much around you guys, I might likely end up spouting off how pavers are superior to concrete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Oh Please!!!!!!...Im getting in my Truck now and heading your way to straighting you out........:realmad:.....:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1366775 said:


> I haven't forgot ya...


I know, just flippin ya some s h i t.



White Gardens;1366780 said:


> Hope I don't end up drinking too much around you guys, I might likely end up spouting off how pavers are superior to concrete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Dont worry Nick..I think 1 of my subs(landscaper) may be coming....he'll be on your side in that debate. Plus you landscapers will outnumber us concrete guys anyway. Turn 54 and I are the only ones coming (and maybe Nick that works for me) that are in the concrete industry.


----------



## snocrete

Matson Snow;1366819 said:


> It would be an Honor to Meet You.....:laughing:
> We could talk Slump and Air and all that good stuff......:


....


----------



## snocrete

Matson Snow;1366819 said:


> I'm 25 mile's south of Detroit or 15 miles North of Toledo......:salute:


Now I see why you would consider driving 7 hrs away to hang out with some guys you met on the internet.:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

snocrete;1366848 said:


> Now I see why you would consider driving 7 hrs away to hang out with some guys you met on the internet.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:........I was atleast Born in Chicago and lived there the first 3 Years of my Life....:salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok matson and Snocrete Did someone mention Concrete You guy runnin 1 or 2 % Calcium chloride or How about a 2inch slump with 2.25% aire. 

My company has a patent on the stuff we used for Trump Tower 16,000psi self leveling awsome stuff pump a lot of it and also used on the barrier wall on I 80/294 going over the thorton quarry where alll the C6 lime stone comes from.......OH yah I drive ReadymixThumbs Up so a beer and bein IRISH GO hand in hand


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1366505 said:


> Is this what you meant to say?
> 
> Care to wager a pitcher of beer we get a plowable or salt run before next Sat Nick?.


Don't know mike, Friday is going to be the day if at all. Might be a light salting event....

....


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1366173 said:


> Doh! Wish I knew you were selling that truck, I might have considered it only because the colors are right on it!


I didn't know you were interested!


----------



## zzamud

what?! no snow yet??


----------



## White Gardens

zzamud;1368995 said:


> what?! no snow yet??


Fussst!.... Nope, nothing at all. Might be a small chance of flurries on Friday, but that looks to be it for the next ten days.

My salt bill, as of this time last year was already exceeding 2k. This year,,, 0!

....


----------



## Matson Snow

DIRISHMAN;1366974 said:


> Ok matson and Snocrete Did someone mention Concrete You guy runnin 1 or 2 % Calcium chloride or How about a 2inch slump with 2.25% aire.
> 
> My company has a patent on the stuff we used for Trump Tower 16,000psi self leveling awsome stuff pump a lot of it and also used on the barrier wall on I 80/294 going over the thorton quarry where alll the C6 lime stone comes from.......OH yah I drive ReadymixThumbs Up so a beer and bein IRISH GO hand in hand


Who do you work for?????....Prairie....


----------



## JohnnyU

It was snowing here just a few minutes ago Nick. I was out splitting up some wood and was getting quite wet. Turned on the big spot lights and sure enough, it's snow. 

I guess I should go work on getting the tractor put back together....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Matson Snow;1369091 said:


> Who do you work for?????....Prairie....


HMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## dieseltech

I saw about 5 minutes of small flakes on my way home today! Getting closer boys


----------



## snocrete

Matson Snow;1369091 said:


> Who do you work for?????....Prairie....


They have a couple plants here....but I buy from a local company 



JohnnyU;1369203 said:


> It was snowing here just a few minutes ago Nick. I was out splitting up some wood and was getting quite wet. Turned on the big spot lights and sure enough, it's snow.
> 
> I guess I should go work on getting the tractor put back together....


Saw a few flurries here also John....got a few texts from people in sunnyland,morton, & pekin all saying the same thing.....but its quit already. Almost Nick!..!.Almost.!.!...!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

have a few plants where IL or Mich


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1369332 said:


> have a few plants where IL or Mich


I was just talking about my area. I know they have plants in the peoria,morton,bloomington areas.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

oh yeah .The own or shoild i say owned a boat load of other companys but never changed the name just to keep the customers


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1369313 said:


> Saw a few flurries here also John....got a few texts from people in sunnyland,morton, & pekin all saying the same thing.....but its quit already. Almost Nick!..!.Almost.!.!...!


Hitting our area as we speak. Might have to stay up and watch the weather and see what happens!

....


----------



## dieseltech

I heard that... A little fairy from bartonville told me it was comin down there!


----------



## White Gardens

I got up at 3am just to double check the weather and see what it was doing out-side and it was a whole lot of nothing.

I've got one account that I have to stay on top of, otherwise I would have slept like a baby all night.

....


----------



## dieseltech

Speaking of baby...i think i was up at 3 with my 6mo little man


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1370054 said:


> Speaking of baby...i think i was up at 3 with my 6mo little man


I do not miss those days......

...


----------



## White Gardens

Mike! I might end up owing you a pitcher of beer Saturday! Dangit! Possible snow on Friday it looks like, and a few small chances between now and then.

Got my flush mount STAR LED lights in today. Here's a couple of vids for you.

Not sure if I like the pattern I selected, might have to play with it when I get the chance.

http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens?feature=mhee

http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens?feature=mhee#p/u/2/IK6dEtPDR2k

....


----------



## zzamud

lights look good bro but u have anything on the side of the truck flashing? problem ive seen is plowing in brite morning after some fresh snow falling backing down a driveway and nothing on the side of truck to warn others.


----------



## White Gardens

zzamud;1370435 said:


> lights look good bro but u have anything on the side of the truck flashing? problem ive seen is plowing in brite morning after some fresh snow falling backing down a driveway and nothing on the side of truck to warn others.


I have thought about that, and that's my only bad point. I do have a couple of 6"Oval LED's mounted on the back of the truck facing backwards, but again, just backwards.

I think my next lights will be a couple mounted on the side of the cab-over, at the top near where the current ones are. Since I went with the STAR led lights, I'd probably use this for side warning.

http://star1889.com/products/star-warning-systems/LED-Lighting/Model-DLX3-Series-Auxiliary-Light.asp

For right now though, this solves my whole throwing salt in a parking lot, during business hours, with my plow up. Basically I don't think people could see my hideaways behind the plow.

.....


----------



## snocrete

dieseltech;1369929 said:


> A *little fairy* from bartonville told me


I'm not sure I want to even ask:laughing:



White Gardens;1370415 said:


> Mike! I might end up owing you a pitcher of beer Saturday! Dangit! *I reserved the room, so dont worry I will enjoy it *
> 
> Got my flush mount STAR LED lights in today. Here's a couple of vids for you.
> 
> Not sure if I like the pattern I selected, might have to play with it when I get the chance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens?feature=mhee
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens?feature=mhee#p/u/2/IK6dEtPDR2k
> 
> ....


Lights look great Nick!...not 2 much, but enough to get your attention.



zzamud;1370435 said:


> lights look good bro but u have anything on the side of the truck flashing? problem ive seen is plowing in brite morning after some fresh snow falling backing down a driveway and nothing on the side of truck to warn others.


I agree. I have a similar setup on my dump...and hadnt had anything on the sides of the bulkhead until this yr. I will try and get pics or vid posted up....depending on the weather Sat, it may be at the gtg. I think Nick (that works for me) is coming, and thats the rig he's running this yr. He installed the new side lights, & made some custom "brush guards"(i would call them) for it......they also work for not allowing any flashback in the mirrors.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice set up nick looks good.How much did they set ya back?? Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

looks like things are looking up for yopu boys. Thursday night a couple inches is looking real possible!


----------



## snocrete

Pushin 2 Please;1370548 said:


> looks like things are looking up for yopu boys. Thursday night a couple inches is looking real possible!


Thanks. I'm really hoping so....I get REALLY thirsty on Sat afternoons

BTW, I saw flurries here last night and off & on throughout the day 2day....melted as soon as it hit the ground though.


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1370488 said:


> Nice set up nick looks good.How much did they set ya back??


Not sure what they retail for Thumbs Up , I think around $130.00. Let's just say I know someone!:salute:

I can say they seem to extremely well built. I can also run them as a full lens pattern, or split pattern for each lens where it alternates both halves of the lens.

Then on top of it, there is 10 different patterns to choose from. I'm not exactly sure of the pattern I selected, but I think it's the Omega pattern.

Then their is synchronizing them.

....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snocrete;1370562 said:


> Thanks. I'm really hoping so....I get REALLY thirsty on Sat afternoons
> 
> BTW, I saw flurries here last night and off & on throughout the day 2day....melted as soon as it hit the ground though.


Flurries here to, on and off. My mixer is parked till next year, so bring on the SNOW!


----------



## snocrete

Pushin 2 Please;1370604 said:


> Flurries here to, on and off. My mixer is parked till next year, so bring on the SNOW!


We poured 12yds inside 2day.....but during this time of yr, I would much rather hang up the pouring tools and play in the snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snocrete;1370614 said:


> We poured 12yds inside 2day.....but during this time of yr, I would much rather hang up the pouring tools and play in the snow.


We actually had almost all the drivers in today. Tomorrow too. I went back to my winter job at a Mechanical Contractor, that lets me also run my snow business as needed! 12 yards helps pay the bills!


----------



## snocrete

Pushin 2 Please;1370630 said:


> 12 yards helps pay the bills!


Thats for sure. The pouring part of the job was actually pretty small/easy....we had alot more time in demo and setup. Everything had to go through a 40 inch door opening....thank god for mini-x's & mini track loaders....and of course some good wheel barrow operatorsThumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

Those look good Nick, what's their off-axis visibility like?


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1370654 said:


> and of course some good wheel barrow operatorsThumbs Up


Those are probably the hardest to come by anymore. Seems like no one wants to do real work anymore. I'm all for working smarter, but sometimes you don't have a choice but to do it the old fashioned way.

It would definitely be nice to see a little white stuff soon... we'll see what happens I guess. Seems like everyone is anxious to get that first one out of the way, I know I am...


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1370664 said:


> Those look good Nick, what's their off-axis visibility like?


None! They are flat to the bezel. I might put a couple of smaller LED's on the side of the light boxes to get more visibility from the side.

I will say though, they do seem a lot brighter than what I originally expected. I kicked them on in the dark and they light up everything almost or as good as xenon strobes.



awddsm1;1370780 said:


> Those are probably the hardest to come by anymore. Seems like no one wants to do real work anymore. I'm all for working smarter, but sometimes you don't have a choice but to do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> It would definitely be nice to see a little white stuff soon... we'll see what happens I guess. Seems like everyone is anxious to get that first one out of the way, I know I am...


That's mostly what I do. Wheelbarrows don't damage the turf like a machine does, and when your a landscaper, the place better look better when I leave then before I showed up!

I'm slightly anxious to get the first one out of the way. We'll see what happens with this coming one. Timing is going to be the biggest issue, if the storm comes in at night we will definitively see something on the pavement.

...


----------



## dieseltech

snocrete;1370464 said:


> I'm not sure I want to even ask:laughing:
> 
> .......shaking my head....... I had that coming. Thanks mike


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1370787 said:


> That's mostly what I do. Wheelbarrows don't damage the turf like a machine does, and when your a landscaper, the place better look better when I leave then before I showed up!


I've got a little 2305 Deere with a loader on it... not really much heavier than a ZTR, yet can really save a ton of manual labor. Anything bigger and it wouldn't work.

Unfortunately 99% of what I do is Maintenance, so I don't get to play as much as I'd like to with it. Does a pretty good job cutting grass too though!


----------



## zzamud

how much of thw white stuff we suppose to be getting today?
one places says 1/2" other says 1-3?


----------



## JohnnyU

I bet we see 1/2" or less. Just enough to make a mess out of things.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1372527 said:


> I bet we see 1/2" or less. Just enough to make a mess out of things.


Same Here, that's my guess. I might have to do some salting and possibly some very light pushing (if there are small drifts).

So MIKE. If I make a salt run, and you don't, or vise versa, then do we call it a draw on the bet???









...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I thought it was for at least the first 2inch or more storm for the bet nick???? for a


----------



## awddsm1

Well, finally got everything painted and put on the truck today... then I go to plug in the spreader controller... and a nice puff of smoke rolls out the back. :realmad:

Looks like it'll still run wide open, but the speed control is gone... 

Oh the fun... 

why do I do this again????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

awddsm1;1372789 said:


> Well, finally got everything painted and put on the truck today... then I go to plug in the spreader controller... and a nice puff of smoke rolls out the back. :realmad:
> 
> Looks like it'll still run wide open, but the speed control is gone...
> 
> Oh the fun...
> 
> why do I do this again????


Because it's in your blood and you would know wht too do with your extra time being upp at 2am:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1372789 said:


> Well, finally got everything painted and put on the truck today... then I go to plug in the spreader controller... and a nice puff of smoke rolls out the back. :realmad:
> 
> Looks like it'll still run wide open, but the speed control is gone...
> 
> Oh the fun...
> 
> why do I do this again????


I just got done with everything I wanted to get done.

1.) Clean and paint the plow
2.) New cutting Edge
3.) New hardware
4.) New front Facing Flashers
5.) New plow Hoses and quick couplers
6.) Salt spreader on and functioning.
7.) Mud flaps cut and installed between the spinner and the back of the truck
8.) New spreader light installed.

Every step of the way this whole project seemed to fight me, I can understand your frustration. Unfortunately for me, I seemed to be addicted to the pain and suffering! :salute:


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1372527 said:


> I bet we see 1/2" or less. Just enough to make a mess out of things.


Agreed....but I hope were both wrong.



White Gardens;1372535 said:


> So MIKE. If I make a salt run, and you don't, or vise versa, then do we call it a draw on the bet??


No 



DIRISHMAN;1372659 said:


> I thought it was for at least the first 2inch or more storm for the bet nick???? for a


read below



snocrete;1366505 said:


> Care to wager a pitcher of beer we get a plowable or salt run before next Sat Nick?


......................................................................................................................



White Gardens;1372951 said:


> I seemed to be addicted to the pain and suffering


thats my excuse also

If we get anything here, I'm guessing around a 2 - 3 a.m. dusting.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1373109 said:


> If we get anything here, I'm guessing around a 2 - 3 a.m. dusting.


Same guess here. Very possible I might have to salt a few handicap spots, but I'm guessing that's it.

...


----------



## zzamud

Accuweather says .10 of an inch for my area tonight


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1373112 said:


> Same guess here. Very possible I might have to salt a few handicap spots, but I'm guessing that's it.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to do a full salt run.......that way I can go with 1 of my new guys, and take him through most of our salting accounts.



zzamud;1373133 said:


> Accuweather says .10 of an inch for my area tonight


What area is that?


----------



## dieseltech

Yea they said an inch here but i doubt it...i did on the other hand get to watch a rip roarin fire in a 6 story warehouse in downtown st louis today! Man there were flames a good 25-30 feet above the roof... I took pics with my phone and video but i need to be on my work computer to retrieve em so ill try and post some pics tomorrow if i get a minute. That or you guys that go saturday can see em on my phone. If you can watch vids on your phone ill text em or email em if ya want. It was freakin awesome! Ive been a paid on call for 10 years now and i still get excited when i see a good fire!


----------



## zzamud

North pf peoria bout 20 miles


----------



## JohnnyU

zzamud;1373183 said:


> North pf peoria bout 20 miles


You're probably not too far from me then.


----------



## White Gardens

zzamud;1373133 said:


> Accuweather says .10 of an inch for my area tonight


They are saying .02 inches for us.

....


----------



## zzamud

Where u johnny u? Im off 29


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1372951 said:


> Every step of the way this whole project seemed to fight me, I can understand your frustration. Unfortunately for me, I seemed to be addicted to the pain and suffering! :salute:


Crappy thing is I think I did it myself... I cut off the factory plugs and installed some extension cord plugs so I could move the controller between the two trucks... looks like I wired this one backwards and smoked the control board. CPW wants $465+ for a new one.. :crying: I think I'll wire in an on/off switch on it and plan on a new spreader next season.

Oh, and after seeing my blade in the light today, I found a couple more cracks in the moldboard... If money wasn't an issue, I'd be headed to the dealer for a new plow/spreader tomorrow...

Come on snow.... Daddy need some new toys!!! payup payup


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1373336 said:


> Crappy thing is I think I did it myself...


Those are the worst. Did the same thing with my plow, put the angle cylinders with the fittings facing outwards instead of inwards and ended up shearing them off.

Only good thing was I ended up replacing the hoses and now I know they will come off easily if I have a break in the future.

But that sucks about the controller, doesn't sound the least bit cheap.

....


----------



## White Gardens

SNOWCRETE

I'm seeing my own tall pitcher of beer in my future. 


.....


----------



## White Gardens

Mmmmmmmm.

I hearing the sounds of a tap flowing into a pitcher, and the ching-ching of a register taking someone else's money. 

...


----------



## JohnnyU

zzamud;1373318 said:


> Where u johnny u? Im off 29


I live in Chillicothe.


----------



## dieseltech

You guys must be pretty close...


----------



## zzamud

JohnnyU;1373593 said:


> I live in Chillicothe.


im n henry/lacon area


----------



## JohnnyU

Hey Nick, where do you buy your plants and shrubs? I need about a half-dozen Arbor Vitae come spring along my back fence row.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1374068 said:


> Hey Nick, where do you buy your plants and shrubs? I need about a half-dozen Arbor Vitae come spring along my back fence row.


Generally it's whomever has the best quality of what I'm looking. For quantity and quality I go with Kickapoo Creek Nursery just towards Downs. They have the best price and selection, especially when I need volume.

In your area though, I'd check out Green-view in Dunlap, or Hoer Nursery. About 4 years ago I remember getting some balled and burlap green mountain box-woods that weighed at least 300lbs apiece. But of course, they were pricey.

...


----------



## awddsm1

I've had good luck with Hoerr's. Little spendy (especially compared to Menards or Lowes) but excellent quality.

Looks like I may have caught a break with the spreader controller.... re-wired my plug (correctly this time) and hooked everything up... lo and behold the crazy thing works! We'll have to see how long it lasts, but disaster averted for the moment.... I think.

Looking forward to the GTG tomorrow... anybody get to throw some salt this AM? I broke down around 9 this morning and threw about 2 bags worth just because it wasn't melting fast enough ina couple places. Actually saw IDOT with their plows on the ground??? Guess they have some extra money in the budget they have to use up for cutting edges.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1374171 said:


> I've had good luck with Hoerr's. Little spendy (especially compared to Menards or Lowes) but excellent quality.
> 
> Looks like I may have caught a break with the spreader controller.... re-wired my plug (correctly this time) and hooked everything up... lo and behold the crazy thing works! We'll have to see how long it lasts, but disaster averted for the moment.... I think.
> 
> Looking forward to the GTG tomorrow... anybody get to throw some salt this AM? I broke down around 9 this morning and threw about 2 bags worth just because it wasn't melting fast enough ina couple places. Actually saw IDOT with their plows on the ground??? Guess they have some extra money in the budget they have to use up for cutting edges.


I try to stay away from the box stores, especially when I get a contractors discount at all the nurseries locally.

My biggest issue with the box stores is if you don't get any good stuff from their initial supplies, then what's left over is usually less than desirable.

No salt this way. It was border-line though. At 5:15am is was wet and by 6:30 it was starting to freeze up in random places. The local DOT's did hit some of the rural roads and intersections as the temps dropped faster out-side of the Bloomington/Normal area.

As for the DOT putting the plows down, must have wanted to smell a burning cutting edge in the morning. :laughing:

....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

awddsm1;1374171 said:


> I've had good luck with Hoerr's. Little spendy (especially compared to Menards or Lowes) but excellent quality.
> 
> Looks like I may have caught a break with the spreader controller.... re-wired my plug (correctly this time) and hooked everything up... lo and behold the crazy thing works! We'll have to see how long it lasts, but disaster averted for the moment.... I think.
> 
> Looking forward to the GTG tomorrow... anybody get to throw some salt this AM? I broke down around 9 this morning and threw about 2 bags worth just because it wasn't melting fast enough ina couple places. Actually saw IDOT with their plows on the ground??? Guess they have some extra money in the budget they have to use up for cutting edges.


You wanna talk wastin money. I unfortunately Work for IDIOT oops :laughing: I mean IDOT these guy throw stupid stuff away.some thing you and I woul d use until it wore down or broke WTF. I watch a mechanic CUT with a torch 6 gas powerd trailer ARROW boards Because they had no use for them rather than sell them. Depending on how they plow evey yard plow blade are different.when are yard plows we use 2 metal blades plus a rubber blade and curb gaurds.The 90/94 guys run a solid rubber blade due to the expansion joints on the bridge decks.But yes they sure do know how to waste the tax payers money????????


----------



## dieseltech

No salt for me. The snow stuck to the grass and gravel but no concrete. I saw dot shaking some salt on a few bridges but thats it around here.


----------



## snocrete

Sorry Nick, but we had a "light" salt run....we also covered a small route for someone else that had a breakdown.....and yes, I do enjoy listening to a tap being pulled on someone elses dime...I'll make sure I'm very dehydrated when I show up 2moro.  I will let you know 2moro how many tons we put down. 

BTW, I did get to run a few loads through my "new to me" snowex 8500.....actually my Dad drove, I rode shotgun & supervised ....It was a good time! And it works great! Very happy with the way it performed.

We also ran a few loads through the dump, and found that the aux. back up lights are not working(they worked 2 days ago)..?..?...oh well, fix that over the weekend.


----------



## White Gardens

Hope you guys got to go strait home after the gtg. I'm stuck in the flipping mall in Bloomington and the beer has worn off!


----------



## dieseltech

Yep. Couch it is for me! Good to meet yall that made it


----------



## snocrete

Good seeing/meeting you guys like always...I think that was the least expensive trip to the bar I have ever made Thumbs Up Thanks!....but because I "almost" felt guilty, I left a very generous tip.

And as promised, here are some pics of the lights on the dump Nick......


----------



## turn54

It was good to meet/see everybody again. Don't worry dishes are done. Off to buffalo wild wings before the buzz wears off.


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1375234 said:


> Good seeing/meeting you guys like always...I think that was the least expensive trip to the bar I have ever made Thumbs Up Thanks!....but because I "almost" felt guilty, I left a very generous tip.
> 
> And as promised, here are some pics of the lights on the dump Nick......


like the "blinders" on the side box lights


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1375234 said:


> Good seeing/meeting you guys like always...I think that was the least expensive trip to the bar I have ever made Thumbs Up Thanks!....but because I "almost" felt guilty, I left a very generous tip.
> 
> And as promised, here are some pics of the lights on the dump Nick......


Thanks for leaving a tip Mike. After I looked at my receipt I realized that I didn't leave a tip! If you think I need to, let me know, and the next time I'm at Harbor freight, I'll stop in a leave a tip.

Those lights look pretty sweet. If I didn't have my light boxes at the back flashing backwards, then I'd have some up high like yours. Those pics also re-affirm that I need to get a couple of smaller ones for the side.

The cab marker lights are sweet too. I've thought about upgrading mine to that style.



turn54;1375262 said:


> Off to buffalo wild wings before the buzz wears off.


*******!

...


----------



## White Gardens

And Johny! Where were you! ...

...


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I had a good time guys. look forward to the next one but to be fair I think it should be in Bloomington area. Mike your driving.


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1375268 said:


> like the "blinders" on the side box lights


thanks



White Gardens;1375330 said:


> Thanks for leaving a tip Mike. After I looked at my receipt I realized that I didn't leave a tip! If you think I need to, let me know, and the next time I'm at Harbor freight, I'll stop in a leave a tip.
> 
> Those lights look pretty sweet. If I didn't have my light boxes at the back flashing backwards, then I'd have some up high like yours. Those pics also re-affirm that I need to get a couple of smaller ones for the side.
> 
> The cab marker lights are sweet too. I've thought about upgrading mine to that style.
> 
> *******!
> 
> ...


thanks, and dont worry everything was taken care of.....that was the least I could do, since I didnt buy a single drink.



Thomas.Creation;1375405 said:


> I had a good time guys. look forward to the next one but to be fair I think it should be in Bloomington area. Mike your driving.


Thats fine with me....we'll have to get Nick R. to tag along on that adventure.

Also good to meet you Chuck.......we know your out there.......


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1375335 said:


> And Johny! Where were you! ...
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine from High School was in town with his wife and daughter for the weekend. He's deploying back to Kuwait next year, so I wanted to see him while he was in town.

Next time guys!


----------



## zzamud

calln for 2" on the 20th??


----------



## JohnnyU

zzamud;1376937 said:


> calln for 2" on the 20th??


At this point, I'm not


----------



## awddsm1

That's a good one... 

Long way out, but it'd be nice. Seems like we've had plenty of precip, just not the temps needed to support the white stuff. As soon as we get a nice arctic blast down here I think we'll have all we can handle of the white stuff.


----------



## JohnnyU

My wife and I were having a discussion a few weeks ago about how strange it is when people say "It sure has been a weird fall." or something similar. This has definitely been an abnormal fall, taking into consideration that for the last 5 years, we've had multiple accumulating snowfalls by now. 

Is it a sign of things to come? I doubt it, but it does make for an interesting "anomoly"


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1377160 said:


> Is it a sign of things to come? I doubt it, but it does make for an interesting "anomoly"


Na, I just figure that we are going to start another cycle of lighter winters. This year has the absence of the Greenland block that was pushing storms down out of Canada the last couple of years.

That and the Jet stream is still set up west of us, so the rain and snow is staying west. It's just a matter of time until the Jet stream moves eastward and we start getting nailed.

All in all, I remember a few winters in a row growing up where we had little to no snow along with warmer temps.

My prediction is that about the first week of January we will start seeing snow, and a good amount at that.

....


----------



## dieseltech

I think we are going to see some snow in pretty good amounts but i agree that i think were going to have to wait untill jan to see it... May be wrong


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1377197 said:


> My prediction is that about the first week of January we will start seeing snow, and a good amount at that.


Isn't that the prediction of the farmer's almanac, Mr Almanac?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1377248 said:


> Isn't that the prediction of the farmer's almanac, Mr Almanac?


They did call me this year wanting to know when it was going to snow........Thumbs Up

....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

To our snow brothers to the south:









the model are begining to hint a something next week


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1378582 said:


> the model are begining to hint a something next week


Let me quote Johny on this one. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1377059&postcount=269

:laughing:

Thanks for the heads up though, I'll be watching the forecast. If it starts snowing now and doesn't stop until mid march, I'd be OK with that. I'm already less stressed than I was this time last year.

Heck, I'm thinking about installing a quick patio before the ground freezes hard.

......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*****, i know the feeling well, its been looking good too many times 5 days out to get excited.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1377590 said:


> They did call me this year wanting to know when it was going to snow........Thumbs Up
> 
> ....


Hopfully when you told em, you didnt bet them on it



1olddogtwo;1378582 said:


> To our snow brothers to the south:
> 
> View attachment 105212
> 
> 
> the model are begining to hint a something next week


Your weather updates are always appreciated olddog! ThanksThumbs Up I am definitely getting anxious!


----------



## Misch-Rman

Dang I just found this thread. Nice to see some Illini boys on here !


----------



## White Gardens

Misch-Rman;1378797 said:


> Dang I just found this thread. Nice to see some Illini boys on here !


Where have you been? Member since 07 and just found this thread. :salute:

...


----------



## Misch-Rman

i guess under a rock lol !


----------



## White Gardens

What lovely weather we are having. Thinking about cold calling people and seeing if they need any grading work to keep water away from their homes.


----------



## awddsm1

Just imagine if it was 30 deg cooler out... we'd be up to our armpits in snow. I think we need to buy a large fan to blow some cold air down our way...


----------



## snocrete

We always say how big storms and blizzards weed out the unwanted in our industry...maybe light winters can have the same effect? 

Either way, this weather sucks. We need snow.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1379536 said:


> We always say how big storms and blizzards weed out the unwanted in our industry...maybe light winters can have the same effect?
> 
> Either way, this weather sucks. We need snow.


I totally agree with the first statement. A light winter will really put a pinch on those guys who financed a truck and plow for this year, thinking that they would make a mint.

For the second statement, I disagree! :laughing:

...


----------



## awddsm1

I think a late winter will just make it worse next year... guys seeing us "cash in" and put the seed in their hear to start next year. Light winter I think would discourage new guys from getting into the game in the first place.

Either way... less rain, more snow please...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1379617 said:


> Either way... less rain, more snow please...


Hush! LOL!. I just got the design done for a small patio/walkway. If I get the go ahead I'll break ground Saturday/Sunday!

If it's going to not snow, I'm taking advantage of it.

...


----------



## rv4jesus

*I put the plow back in the garage*

I thought it might float away in all this rain! Hopefully the weather continues bringing moisture up this way when it is colder. I can't help but think how great this would be as snow but hey, this happens all the time in Chicago.


----------



## White Gardens

I can't believe how much rain we've had today. We should be well over an inch.

Then the forecast looks pretty warm for this time of year. Not looking too good for snow in the short term.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JMO I think and told someone else this.I beleive we are a month behind in the weather.I think the stuff we are getting now is Novembers weather and we will start seeing (unfotunately) more snow in Jan and we will be in for a longer winter meanig goin further in to march and april.but hopefully I am wrong and just Nutz


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1379623 said:


> Hush! LOL!. I just got the design done for a small patio/walkway. If I get the go ahead I'll break ground Saturday/Sunday!
> 
> If it's going to not snow, I'm taking advantage of it.
> 
> ...


Need some help?  I'm bored....  Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1380081 said:


> Need some help? I'm bored....  Thumbs Up


I'll keep that in mind! Thumbs Up

...


----------



## JohnnyU

Everyone is complaining now, just wait until mid-February when we're up to our chinnie-chin chins with snow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JohnnyU;1380495 said:


> Everyone is complaining now, just wait until mid-February when we're up to our chinnie-chin chins with snow.


Why John because you'll be watch us Driven around like Knuckleheads.....

While your inside all nice and warm ..Itching to get back behind the wheel :laughing::laughing:

HAPPY HOLIDAYS JOHN TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND MAY GOD BLESS


----------



## White Gardens

Might have found a truck, repeat, might have found a truck.

White, 4door, 4wd, 2005 F-150. 5.4 engine.

Little higher on the miles than I wanted, but the price is right and keeps my payments super low with the down payment and trade in.

Will be looking at it Saturday. Will post pics.

...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

A F150 ????? Nick 

For the family to drive????

Or For plowin


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1381671 said:


> A F150 ????? Nick
> 
> For the family to drive????
> 
> Or For plowin


Ha! It's going to be a step up from my S-10 basically. Ultimately it will get used for light landscaping work, estimates, and possibly a plow next winter as a rig for small lots and driveways.

It's also big enough to pull my mini skid around if we get a larger snow event again.

I've got Heavy D for all the larger stuff in general.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1381679 said:


> Ha! It's going to be a step up from my S-10 basically. Ultimately it will get used for light landscaping work, estimates, and possibly a plow next winter as a rig for small lots and driveways.
> 
> It's also big enough to pull my mini skid around if we get a larger snow event again.
> 
> I've got Heavy D for all the larger stuff in general.


Heavey D????/ Body gaurd???:laughing:

On a more serious note Nick We lost a fellow plower and landscape guy.he is being buried today. 26 yr old Timothy Pittas.His family own Qualityscapes Landscping. he some how killed by what I have heard as Tree boring drill rig?? i think .he is being buried in huntley,il Township east cemmetary


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1381698 said:


> HeavyD????/ Body gaurd???:laughing:
> 
> On a more serious note Nick We lost a fellow plower and landscape guy.he is being buried today. 26 yr old Timothy Pittas.His family own Qualityscapes Landscping. he some how killed by what I have heard as Tree boring drill rig?? i think .he is being buried in huntley,il Township east cemmetary


Heavy D is my Dump Truck. The old Dump was called the Blue Bomber!

And yes, been reading about that mishap, and even just reading the article, I know what happened.

Sounds like they were using a post hole digger or auger for installing trees. Tim either slipped and fell into the auger running at speed, had an article of clothing catch him and pull him in, or it was PTO operated and he got caught in the spinning drive shaft.

I've heard more than my fair share of stories about farmers getting wrapped up in PTO shafts on tractors and either dieing or getting severely hurt. You hear of this mostly happening in the winter when guys are wearing heavier, baggier clothing to stay warm.

It's a terrible shame, but a good lesson in making sure you use the utmost caution around all live equipment.

...


----------



## White Gardens

This thread is dead! What happened, everyone getting depressed about no snow to plow?

Don't worry though, looks like there is some chances of at least a couple of salt runs in the next couple of weeks.

In the meantime, here's the new ride. 140k on the odometer. Hope to get at least a few years out of it before it goes into the fleet. (that's right, I have dreams of being a bigger company than I am. :laughing


----------



## JohnnyU

Here, this should give you guys a taste and help keep your skills sharp!

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm


----------



## JohnnyU

FYI...

Under tailgate spreader with central hyd system all for $850. Looks like a STEAL to me. 
http://peoria.craigslist.org/pts/2759948789.html


----------



## White Gardens

Love the "The paint hasn't even been worn off the auger! :laughing:

I also like the V-belts for the pump. Looks like circa early 90's.

It's well used, but ya, that's a good price regardless, especially if you are getting a pump for it. Also noticed the gear reduction motor on the auger.

..


----------



## zzamud

nice ford
hope thats not a tritan motor with high thread plugs
if so tune ups are gonna suck for u


----------



## White Gardens

zzamud;1385106 said:


> nice ford
> hope thats not a tritan motor with high thread plugs
> if so tune ups are gonna suck for u


Triton, 4.6.

Every Mechanic I've talked to said that it's all about torquing the plugs back in correctly and there isn't any issues.

That and it seems like all it takes is helicoils to fix it if there is ever an issue.

......


----------



## zzamud

if they arent changed regularly the plug breaks off in the head


----------



## White Gardens

Read this article, and as I thought, it was the pre-05 motors. (Basically 04 and down)

http://www.denlorstools.com/home/dt1/page_12997/ford_spark_plug_blow_out_problems_how_to_repair.html

.....


----------



## dieseltech

Hey thomas there is a 61 wright stander for sale on ls right now in southern il... Alot of hours but thought id give ya a heads up if you hadnt seen it


----------



## White Gardens

OK, just read about the broken plugs during a tune-up.

If I go to change them out I will be doing everything in my power to not let it happen. But if it does, I know a few mechanics that might have the tool to pull them out.

....


----------



## squeaky3

if you ever do a tune up and have problems let me know....been there done that...not alot of fun

but you have the 4.6 so those motors arent really a problem in that body style truck, it was more of the 5.4L 3v motors in those

the 4.6 just doesnt have as much power as the 5.4 but dont have the plug problems so its a trade off


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1385544 said:


> if you ever do a tune up and have problems let me know....been there done that...not alot of fun
> 
> but you have the 4.6 so those motors arent really a problem in that body style truck, it was more of the 5.4L 3v motors in those
> 
> the 4.6 just doesnt have as much power as the 5.4 but dont have the plug problems so its a trade off


Thanks a bunch! Thumbs Up I'll let you know if I have any issues. It does idle a bit rough, but it's hard to tell as the previous owner put a magnaflow exhaust on it. Not too happy about that as I don't mind the rumble, but the harmonics at certain speeds really rattle my ears. If I was driving it for long hours plowing it might give me a headache.

As for power... I was thinking about holding out for a 5.4 or get a dodge with a bigger motor, but this truck fit the bill, and it was a great deal. My conclusion is that if I need more power, I'll just drive the dump as I don't have any power issues with that 8.1! If I didn't have the bigger truck, I probably would have skipped over this one and held out longer.

I've also thought about adding a programmer for giggles. From reading on the internet, I couldn't find one issue where a 4.6 malfunctioned after installing a tuner. So if anyone knows someone that has one for cheap, let me know. Gotta be cheap though as I've read that most used tuners need to be re-programmed before installing in a different vehicle and most companies charge for that.

.....


----------



## squeaky3

ya for what you are gonna use it for it will be just fine

for a tuner...check out PHP gryphon tuners...top tunner for the f150s, lil more expensive but deff the top of the line tuner for the fords

pretty much takes the case of an edge tuner and uses his own boards and custom tuning software, it would really wake your truck up and not even think about it only being a 4.6

http://www.gopowerhungry.com/_gryphon.shtml


----------



## zzamud

whats the call for tomoorows event?
my area says .02 of ice and .5 snow
guess ill be out in my wrecker for the morning if we get too much ice


----------



## awddsm1

Sharp looking truck White! Never would have guessed it had that many miles on it from the pic!


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1385584 said:


> for a tuner...check out PHP gryphon tuners...top tunner for the f150s, lil more expensive but deff the top of the line tuner for the fords.
> 
> http://www.gopowerhungry.com/_gryphon.shtml


Awesome to know. I had seen those listed on-line but never heard of them before. Without that nugget of info, I might have passed them over.



zzamud;1385606 said:


> whats the call for tomoorows event?
> my area says .02 of ice and .5 snow
> guess ill be out in my wrecker for the morning if we get too much ice


Looks like the better chance for snow/rain/sleet mix will be north in the Pontiac area. I'll be taking a nap and getting up early to take a look see out-side and then hopefully going back to bed!



awddsm1;1385673 said:


> Sharp looking truck White! Never would have guessed it had that many miles on it from the pic!


It's not too bad. The picture makes it look better than it is. Few paint chips in places, no dents or dings that I can tell, and the chrome is flaking off the rims a bit. But over-all for the mileage it seems like it was taken care of.

Just amazing to me how you can get way more miles out of a truck these days compared to 20 years ago.

...


----------



## dieseltech

...........rain...........


----------



## jimmyzlc

Got a chance this weekend, keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1385584 said:


> for a tuner...check out PHP gryphon tuners...top tunner for the f150s, lil more expensive but deff the top of the line tuner for the fords
> 
> ]


Just checked out the prices and I'm surprised that it's actually comparable if not a bit cheaper than the edge programmer.

The Gryphon comes with a pod and all the hardware and edge sells the pod separately.

..


----------



## Blizzardboss

I'm finally here, done just reading.. winter is almost here. Enjoy the calm before the storm .... We will all want a break (sleep) by end of February. It was nice meeting all of you(that showed up) at the Bullet.
Chuck


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1384947 said:


> This thread is dead! What happened, everyone getting depressed about no snow to plow?
> 
> Kinda...but we've been pouring a little crete still..and I was out of town some last week/weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyU;1384973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this should give you guys a taste and help keep your skills sharp!
> 
> http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I scored 427, but it wouldnt let me save the score...
> 
> Edit: Very sharp looking truck Nick! I've always thought Snoway makes some nice 1/2 ton truck plows....they also have the down pressure feature.
Click to expand...


----------



## snocrete

Blizzardboss;1386629 said:


> I'm finally here don't worry.. winter is almost here. Enjoy the calm before the storm .... We will all want a break (sleep) by end of February. It was nice meeting all of you(that showed up) at the Silver.
> Chuck


Good to see you here Chuck!


----------



## squeaky3

White Gardens;1386008 said:


> Just checked out the prices and I'm surprised that it's actually comparable if not a bit cheaper than the edge programmer.
> 
> The Gryphon comes with a pod and all the hardware and edge sells the pod separately.
> 
> ..


ya they arent very popular except where they are advertised and such online and on forums...i would have never heard about them if i wasnt part of an f150 forum when i had my old truck

and we didnt really get alot up here, lil dusting of some wet white stuff on the vehicles and grass, other than that it was just rain, rain and....more rain


----------



## awddsm1

looks like we have one less lurker!! Welcome Chuck!


----------



## White Gardens

Blizzardboss;1386629 said:


> I'm finally here, done just reading.. winter is almost here. Enjoy the calm before the storm .... We will all want a break (sleep) by end of February. It was nice meeting all of you(that showed up) at the Bullet.
> Chuck


Thanks For Coming! It was an all around good time.



snocrete;1386639 said:


> Very sharp looking truck Nick! I've always thought Snoway makes some nice 1/2 ton truck plows....they also have the down pressure feature.


Thanks Mike! I've got a good year before I decide on which plow for it. Snow-way is a good plow. Generally I'm looking at poly plows for the weight factor, as long as I can get some process blue replacement poly, then I'll go that route. Thumbs Up



squeaky3;1386764 said:


> ya they arent very popular except where they are advertised and such online and on forums...i would have never heard about them if i wasnt part of an f150 forum when i had my old truck


Did you have a tuner? If so, did it make a difference?

///


----------



## squeaky3

no my f150 never had a tuner on it...didnt really have it long enough, and i was a broke college student when i had it, but before i wrecked it i planed on putting one on it a few months after that...but that didnt happen after i put it on its lid

but now i have a bigger better truck....my chevy

funny i have had my truck now for 2.5 years and its still not actually tuned, i did buy a pcm that was tuned only for the gears and tires, but i got it used and thats all it was tuned for.....eventually i wanna get a full tune done on it, but i will prolly end up with a newer truck before that


----------



## Blizzardboss

Does anybody have a good website for extended forecast?


----------



## White Gardens

I generally go with Accuweather or The Weather Channel.

http://www.accuweather.com/

http://www.weather.com/

And then for my Phone I use the Weather Bug App that works good.

If your looking farther out, then go to the NOAA website and look at their seasonal forecasts.

....


----------



## Blizzardboss

White Gardens;1388133 said:


> I generally go with Accuweather or The Weather Channel.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/
> 
> http://www.weather.com/
> 
> And then for my Phone I use the Weather Bug App that works good.
> 
> If your looking farther out, then go to the NOAA website and look at their seasonal forecasts.
> 
> ....


I have the same apps also on my phone I forgot about NOAA. Thanks I'm trying to find someone who can provide an educated guess on what this winter is really going to be like.


----------



## White Gardens

Blizzardboss;1388156 said:


> I have the same apps also on my phone I forgot about NOAA. Thanks I'm trying to find someone who can provide an educated guess on what this winter is really going to be like.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

So far they've been wrong.

Here's my educated guess.....

From the Almanac- Above average temps, and a late start to winter.

What is also happening this year is the absence of the Greenland Block. It's a high pressure system that helps push storms out of Canada down into the US. That is why we had a hard winter last year, and not so much this year.

Then, you have a jetstream set up farther west of us than it normally is. Climate models and experts say it's only a matter of time before it slides eastward and starts dumping snow in the Midwest and eastward.

My personal prediction (for the record I've already mentioned this in this thread







) is that by the end of the first week of January we will see snow, and maybe we will have 4 pushable events this year along with maybe 4 salt runs for a total of 8 events.

But, I'm probably just shooting from the hip like most weathermen are this year.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1388428 said:


> My personal prediction..........4 pushable events this year along with maybe 4 salt runs for a total of 8 events.


Hmmm....another opportunity to place a friendly wager 

So if your accounts get automatic salt after plowing, does that mean you actually have a total of "8" salt runs? And whats pushable/plowable? 1in? 2in? etc Some accounts want scraped at 1in..?..?...

I would wager on the first plowable event, but I see we are thinking the same thing on that right now(sometime in the first week of Jan.)


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1388506 said:


> Hmmm....another opportunity to place a friendly wager
> 
> So if your accounts get automatic salt after plowing, does that mean you actually have a total of "8" salt runs? And whats pushable/plowable? 1in? 2in? etc Some accounts want scraped at 1in..?..?...
> 
> I would wager on the first plowable event, but I see we are thinking the same thing on that right now(sometime in the first week of Jan.)


I'm game for a wager! payup What-ever's clever, but your right, we might be on the same page now.

I thinking 8 events.

4 pushable storms, and we'll say a 2" trigger as that seems to be industry standard. 4 more storms that might just need salt, and that means either a light dusting of snow or freezing rain that would warrant a salt run.

Temps look like they're going to bottom out around the first of January. I might be re-thinking when the first snow will happen, but my gut says that we'll be pushing snow no later than the third week of January.

All in all I wouldn't be surprised if we still see our seasonal snow average this year regardless. In 2006, if I recall, we had a season just like this where it started off warm and rainy, and then we ended up getting 20" of snow the rest of the season. Don't hold me to that though as It's been a while since I looked at that data.

....


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1388677 said:


> In 2006, if I recall, we had a season just like this where it started off warm and rainy, and then we ended up getting 20" of snow the rest of the season. Don't hold me to that though as It's been a while since I looked at that data.
> 
> ....


I was trying to remember which season that was, I was thinking it was Dec05-Apr06 too. I do remember that Dec 2006 was when we were hit with that "blizzard". That was a fun one!


----------



## awddsm1

Looking at In-accuweather's long term outlook, it may be middle of January before we see anything...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1388891 said:


> Looking at* In-accuweather's *long term outlook, it may be middle of January before we see anything...












Took me a second to see that.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1388677 said:


> I'm game for a wager! payup What-ever's clever, but your right, we might be on the same page now.
> 
> I thinking 8 events.
> 
> 4 pushable storms, and we'll say a 2" trigger as that seems to be industry standard. 4 more storms that might just need salt, and that means either a light dusting of snow or freezing rain that would warrant a salt run.
> 
> Temps look like they're going to bottom out around the first of January. I might be re-thinking when the first snow will happen, but my gut says that we'll be pushing snow no later than the third week of January.
> 
> All in all I wouldn't be surprised if we still see our seasonal snow average this year regardless. In 2006, if I recall, we had a season just like this where it started off warm and rainy, and then we ended up getting 20" of snow the rest of the season. Don't hold me to that though as It's been a while since I looked at that data.
> 
> ....


In that case, for a pitcher of beer, I'll say 10 events....if its 9 we'll call it a draw. Remember, we already have 1 down....so 9 more to go till I get my pitcher.

I will need to check records, but I thought we've had above avg snow totals for the last 5 seasons running.?.??..



JohnnyU;1388710 said:


> I was trying to remember which season that was, I was thinking it was Dec05-Apr06 too. I do remember that Dec 2006 was when we were hit with that "blizzard". That was a fun one!


Yep, Dec 06 was it...and that was a money maker to remember. We got our stuff done then spent a full week relocating snow for some fellow plow companies & cleaning up after some other contractors that failed their customers.....wore out 1 side of a brand new cutting edge on 1 of the snow buckets scraping up all the hard packed/driven on snow from the lots other contractors just up and left.



awddsm1;1388891 said:


> Looking at In-accuweather's long term outlook, it may be middle of January before we see anything...


You wanna bet a pitcher of beer on that?.


----------



## Blizzardboss

Check local listings but..... Let it snow, let it snow, let it flurry?


----------



## snocrete

Blizzardboss;1388995 said:


> Check local listings but..... Let it snow, let it snow, let it flurry?


something...anything....a salt run will do....I got 9 more events to go before my free pitcher.


----------



## Blizzardboss

I would like to at least 9 events and we all could get together for a couple pitchers


----------



## snocrete

radar is looking kinda promising right now for a salt run this evening....its drizzling here with some sleet mixed...2 degree drop or more and we will be throwing salt.....trying not to get excited, but definitely will be watching the radar close.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1389049 said:


> radar is looking kinda promising right now for a salt run this evening....its drizzling here with some sleet mixed...2 degree drop or more and we will be throwing salt.....trying not to get excited, but definitely will be watching the radar close.


Don't get your panties in a bunch yet. Here we're at 37*, light drizzle, and it doesn't look like the temps will drop below freezing until 4 am or so.

...


----------



## Blizzardboss

West of Peoria ... Accu calls for 32 at 7 pm


----------



## White Gardens

Anything sticking around the Peoria area right now? Temp has dropped to 34* here, snow showers are just starting to creep in.

...


----------



## Blizzardboss

White Gardens;1389130 said:


> Anything sticking around the Peoria area right now? Temp has dropped to 34* here, snow showers are just starting to creep in.
> 
> ...


Nothing in Bartonville area, it's warmed up to 35 degrees out here in the country. Just flurries nothing sticking- pavement is wet


----------



## snocrete

nothing yet....but still keeping a close eye on it. temps are right on the edge.


----------



## JohnnyU

It looks like it's just about past the Peoria area and we haven't seen anything yet. I'm sure if I run to town later there will be some trigger-happy guys throwing salt just because....

It's still wuite warm in Chilli.


----------



## White Gardens

Storm seems to be thinning out on the radar. Looks like it's about done for you guys.

If it's not sticking there, then I doubt it will at all here. Worst case scenario is that I see some wet pavement that might freeze up, but even that might be a stretch.

I've still got about 600 lbs of salt from last year that I'm itching to get rid of. I might be one of "those guys" throwing salt tonight. 

...


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1388977 said:


> You wanna bet a pitcher of beer on that?.


Heck, I still owe you a glass, why not make it a pitcher...

I actually looked at NOAA's long term outlooks, and they seem to be saying above ave temps and above ave pecip through March... 

Flurries here earlier, nothing even remotely slick. Ground is just too warm still.


----------



## zzamud

What was the white fluffy stuff falling from the sky here earlier? 
nothing to get excited about but was good to see some again


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1389169 said:


> Storm seems to be thinning out on the radar. Looks like it's about done for you guys.
> 
> If it's not sticking there, then I doubt it will at all here. Worst case scenario is that I see some wet pavement that might freeze up, but even that might be a stretch.*thinking the same thing Nick*
> 
> I've still got about 600 lbs of salt from last year that I'm itching to get rid of. I might be one of "those guys" throwing salt tonight.
> 
> ...


................



awddsm1;1389250 said:


> Heck, I still owe you a glass, why not make it a pitcher..


Sounds good to me Rob....I know you and I both hope I win the bet.



zzamud;1389441 said:


> What was the white fluffy stuff falling from the sky here earlier?
> nothing to get excited about but was good to see some again


It was a teaser......it still got me excited though(that didnt sound right).


----------



## JohnnyU

Well, the good news here is that if we do end up with a lean season, it usually means you can pick up new or barely used equipment in the spring since everyone is hurting from no snow!

Maybe I'll find me a nice Unimount MVP afterall.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1390048 said:


> Maybe I'll find me a nice Unimount MVP afterall.


WHAT!!!!  My goodness John, make up your mind whether you want to plow snow or not:laughing:

P.S. Why not another Blizzard PP?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JohnnyU;1390048 said:


> Well, the good news here is that if we do end up with a lean season, it usually means you can pick up new or barely used equipment in the spring since everyone is hurting from no snow!
> 
> Maybe I'll find me a nice Unimount MVP afterall.


JOHNNY YOU SLY DOG see it's still in ya like Misquitos flock to water


----------



## jimmyzlc

Looks like a shot of snow Monday night into Tuesday. By saturday afternoon we might have some forecasted snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:


----------



## White Gardens

Jimmy, what are you smoking and let me have some! :laughing:









You must be up north.

...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1390831 said:


> Jimmy, what are you smoking and let me have some! :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 106332
> 
> 
> You must be up north.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing: Last years Models


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1390080 said:


> WHAT!!!!  My goodness John, make up your mind whether you want to plow snow or not
> 
> P.S. Why not another Blizzard PP?


Oh heavens, I don't want to plow snow for OTHER people ever again. :laughing:

I want the plow for doing our driveway, my grandparents and a couple others (an the in-law's) rural drives that can drift pretty badly.

The PP's are GREAT for commercial production in wide open lots, but the Vee's are right at home opening up single lane long drives. Besides, I already had one of those, I want a new and different toy now. :salute:


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1390950 said:


> Oh heavens, I don't want to plow snow for OTHER people ever again. :laughing:
> 
> I want the plow for doing our driveway, my grandparents and a couple others (an the in-law's) rural drives that can drift pretty badly.
> 
> The PP's are GREAT for commercial production in wide open lots, but the Vee's are right at home opening up single lane long drives. Besides, I already had one of those, I want a new and different toy now. :salute:


Your going to make all the other "hobby plowers" around the world jealous:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1390997 said:


> Your going to make all the other "hobby plowers" around the world jealous:laughing:


 
I'll leave the "professional" plowing to you guys. I'll even pass on the referrals if I get them, depending on area (and how much of a finders fee you're willing to pay  )

The corporate rat-race is enough for me, I don't want to get back into the plowers rat-race too! I was running around Peoria yesterday picking up some last-minute things, and I don't think I've ever seen so many trucks with plows on them!

When my dad and uncle started back in the mid 70's, there were only a few guys plowing, maybe 5-7 companies other than them. Now it seems like every third truck on the road has a plow and/or salt spreader. DD sure has accomplished their goal of widening their customer base and saturating the market with plows. The only thing that has accomplished for the end-user is driving margins down due to over-saturation.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1391016 said:


> I was running around Peoria yesterday picking up some last-minute things, and I don't think I've ever seen so many trucks with plows on them!


Yep, and I'm occaisionally seeing cheap plows on Crag's list already. I'm trying to be as patient as possible until I pull the trigger on one for my F-150.

As for pricing, I'm content just to keep myself and my helper busy in the winter and have some income on paper. Anyone that says they make a mint off of snow now is either rockin a lot of accounts like Mike, or they have a full time job already like Johny. :laughing:

.....


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1391016 said:


> I'll leave the "professional" plowing to you guys. I'll even pass on the referrals if I get them, depending on area (and how much of a finders fee you're willing to pay )
> *I would appreciate it, and depending on what it is(and if I actually got it) would determine finder fee value *
> 
> The corporate rat-race is enough for me, I don't want to get back into the plowers rat-race too! I was running around Peoria yesterday picking up some last-minute things, and I don't think I've ever seen so many trucks with plows on them! *ALOT of posers out there I agree*
> 
> When my dad and uncle started back in the mid 70's, there were only a few guys plowing, maybe 5-7 companies other than them. Now it seems like every third truck on the road has a plow and/or salt spreader. DD sure has accomplished their goal of widening their customer base and saturating the market with plows. The only thing that has accomplished for the end-user is driving margins down due to over-saturation.


I think a light winter would actually help this problem.



White Gardens;1391071 said:


> Yep, and I'm occaisionally seeing cheap plows on Crag's list already. I'm trying to be as patient as possible until I pull the trigger on one for my F-150.
> 
> As for pricing, I'm content just to keep myself and my helper busy in the winter and have some income on paper. Anyone that says they make a mint off of snow now is either rockin a lot of accounts like Mike, or they have a full time job already like Johny. :laughing:
> 
> .....


I aint makin *****....We need snow & ice!!!...Luckily with weather like this, other work seems to keep going....but I'd rather be plowing, staying up all night, burning up my cell phone, stressing out, etc etc :laughing:. I dont have as much work on seasonal contract as I would like, but feel VERY confident that will change over the next 2 yrs....then light winters wont be as bad.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1391234 said:


> I dont have as much work on seasonal contract as I would like, but feel VERY confident that will change over the next 2 yrs....then light winters wont be as bad.


Around here, to me, it seems like it could go either way on contracts, but leaning towards per-push contracts.

If we have 2-3 winters in a row where we have little to no snow, then the seasonal contracts probably go by the way-side. Nobody wants to pay for a service that they aren't thinking they are going to get a benefit from.

This was the year to capitalize on seasonal contracts after last years mess. The only way I can see people signing up next year for seasonals is if the rest of this winter gets nasty.

...


----------



## jimmyzlc

Latetest GFS snowfall predictions for Monday night/Tuesday.

Maybe 2-3 inches, but still a ways out to say for sure.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

just wanna say to all you guys on here may you and your family have a very merry christmas


----------



## jimmyzlc

jimmyzlc;1391275 said:


> Latetest GFS snowfall predictions for Monday night/Tuesday.
> 
> Maybe 2-3 inches, but still a ways out to say for sure.





White Gardens;1390831 said:


> Jimmy, what are you smoking and let me have some! :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 106332
> 
> 
> You must be up north.
> 
> ...


Got to dig deeper than a 10 day forcast WG. I watch the modeling forcasts that they use to predict events. 4-5 days out I to long for your local weather to say for sure, but most models agree with a trong cut off low developing SE of IL rain is for sure. The only other dynamic is will it be strong enough to pull cold air on it's backside for snow


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1391263 said:


> Around here, to me, it seems like it could go either way on contracts, but leaning towards per-push contracts.
> 
> If we have 2-3 winters in a row where we have little to no snow, then the seasonal contracts probably go by the way-side. Nobody wants to pay for a service that they aren't thinking they are going to get a benefit from.
> 
> This was the year to capitalize on seasonal contracts after last years mess. The only way I can see people signing up next year for seasonals is if the rest of this winter gets nasty.
> 
> ...


Somewhat true, but I'm "mainly" focused on certain exsisting customers I already have....in which the subject (fixed price/all inclusive) has been brought up by them....and that both parties have detailed records of snow service for up to the last 8yrs.

I prefer per inch pricing over per push or hourly....but I do still have some per push & hourly.



jimmyzlc;1391275 said:


> Latetest GFS snowfall predictions for Monday night/Tuesday.
> 
> Maybe 2-3 inches, but still a ways out to say for sure.


I dont see it for central IL, but I hope I'm wrong.



DIRISHMAN;1391278 said:


> just wanna say to all you guys on here may you and your family have a very merry christmas


Thanks!! And to you and your family also DIRISHMAN!!


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1391234 said:


> ALOT of posers out there I agree
> .
> .
> .
> I think a light winter would actually help this problem.


It's very hard to run a legit snow business in this town. Even the guys you think are legit, are FAR from it. I'm lucky that I had a different job to fall back on in order to pay the bills. It's that job which ended up taking me away from Commercial production though. Love/hate relationship for sure.

I spent 11 years behind the wheel, learned A LOT, and tried to educate others as well. Everything is still in-place such that I could pick back up again if I ever had the desire, but I would probably incorporate and give the business to my wife (minority-owned business  )

I could see myself hiring on at a small municipality or as a consultant...


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1391427 said:


> It's very hard to run a legit snow business in this town. Even the guys you think are legit, are FAR from it. I'm lucky that I had a different job to fall back on in order to pay the bills. It's that job which ended up taking me away from Commercial production though. Love/hate relationship for sure.
> 
> I spent 11 years behind the wheel, learned A LOT, and tried to educate others as well. Everything is still in-place such that I could pick back up again if I ever had the desire, but I would probably incorporate and give the business to my wife (minority-owned business  )
> 
> I could see myself hiring on at a small municipality or as a consultant...*I could see myself doing this as a retirement job for a little something to do...pay would just be a bonus*


Not to sound like your idea wouldnt work, but I've never heard or bid (or even been approached to bid) on "snow work" around here that if my business was minority owned it would have made any difference..?..?....besides, I would rather get work because of my reputation & through referrals.


----------



## JohnnyU

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JohnnyU;1392095 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!


You to JOHNNY AS well as your family


----------



## jimmyzlc

Got a shot for 2" of snow from Tues. midnight to Tuesday noon.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1392206 said:


> Got a shot for 2" of snow from Tues. midnight to Tuesday noon.


Accuweather forecast is calling for a little snow/rain mix, but I'm not holding my breath that it will be anything to deal with.

Regardless, the timing will be an issue if it comes together. Daytime temps still look pretty darn warm.

...


----------



## jimmyzlc

Bulk is supposed to fall overnight which will be good. I live in Pana so I have a better shot. looks like to clippers will head our wat late week and early next week. Will see if cold air is in place.


----------



## Fatality

Rain is starting to freeze over. Will do a short salt run here in the next 30 minutes. Mike I need to meet up with you this week if you have time. Ill shoot you a text tomorrow!


----------



## dieseltech

Made the firt pushes of the season here in decatur. Not much, some long hilly drives and a few doctor/dentists and one large comm lot!


----------



## JohnnyU

Only rain here in Chilli. 

Congrats on the first push!


----------



## Cover Guy

Full salt and pushed a little bit here in champaign


----------



## White Gardens

Threw a load of salt and almost could have pushed a couple of areas in the big lot I service.


....


----------



## snocrete

Congrats on the ones that got some pushing in....we didnt do anything here. Pavement was just wet...temps were right in the edge of needing to salt, but it didnt get quite cold enough.



White Gardens;1393493 said:


> Threw a load of salt and almost could have pushed a couple of areas in the big lot I service.
> 
> ....


So does this count since I didnt make a run but you did....I would think so:waving:

8 more to go


----------



## snocrete

Cover Guy;1393445 said:


> Full salt and pushed a little bit here in champaign


recognize this


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1393894 said:


> Congrats on the ones that got some pushing in....we didnt do anything here. Pavement was just wet...temps were right in the edge of needing to salt, but it didnt get quite cold enough.
> 
> So does this count since I didnt make a run but you did....I would think so:waving:
> 
> 8 more to go


We were at 32* all night, and we might not had to of done anything if it didn't come down so hard. There were a few places that had a couple of inches of slush that I could have pushed back, but ended up just throwing extra salt to burn it down.

The funniest part for us was that it was worse in Town than it was outside of town. Normaly, with the thermal pollution from Bloomington/Normal, that the out-lying areas will freeze up faster, but this time it was the opposite.

I'll chalk it up to an event Mike! Seeing how the run you made before the GTG was counted.









....


----------



## White Gardens

Cover Guy;1393445 said:


> Full salt and pushed a little bit here in champaign


Ya I guess my Brother-In-law had to at least do the banks he services there.

.....


----------



## Cover Guy

snocrete;1393901 said:


> recognize this


No, I didn't recognize the plow. It looks good. You did a great job redoing it.


----------



## JohnnyU

Whose machine is that Mike? Finally...


----------



## snocrete

Cover Guy;1393954 said:


> No, I didn't recognize the plow. It looks good. You did a great job redoing it.


Thanks. Took a little more patching than I thought after doing some grinding & banging
around on it....but it turned out pretty good. I did replace the hoses/fittings & added a CORV. The steel main edge on it was in pretty good shape, but we replaced it with some left over 1.5in thick UHMW polythylene I had laying around. The 1in rubber on the prowings is in good shape also...and eventually will get replaced with some 1in polyurethane thats sitting on my shelf.



JohnnyU;1394100 said:


> Whose machine is that Mike? Finally...


I actually posted some pics of it over in the skid steer gallery, and forgot to post a link over here. 
I am renting this machine from a friend of mine in the landscaping biz.

Heres another pic.


----------



## jimmyzlc

This pattern needs to change. just not enough outside work to make it on. Need a snow and need it fast.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1394100 said:


> Whose machine is that Mike? Finally...


You think Mike would actually buy a machine that wasn't white and orange. :laughing:



jimmyzlc;1395130 said:


> This pattern needs to change. just not enough outside work to make it on. Need a snow and need it fast.


Sounds like you might need to go start slinging some Pizza's for some extra money. I'm half tempted to go be a delivery driver for a while to keep me busy and make some extra money. Just the type of job I could blow off if it started snowing again. Thumbs Up

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1395466 said:


> You think Mike would actually buy a machine that wasn't white and orange. :laughing:
> Thumbs Up:laughing:..
> 
> Sounds like you might need to go start slinging some Pizza's for some extra money. I'm half tempted to go be a delivery driver for a while to keep me busy and make some extra money. Just the type of job I could blow off if it started snowing again. Thumbs Up
> ....


While we have still been doing stuff here & there because of the warm temps, I'd rather be plowing & salting. With that said, I'll try and get a few pics up of what we've worked on this week later today.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mike, saw your F150 (I think) sitting over at Northwoods Mall the other day. When did you pick up that SnowEx V-box?

That's sharp!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1395619 said:


> Mike, saw your F150 (I think) sitting over at Northwoods Mall the other day. When did you pick up that SnowEx V-box?
> 
> That's sharp!


Picked it up back in the summer for a really good price. Its a couple yrs old but in great shape.


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1395466 said:


> You think Mike would actually buy a machine that wasn't white and orange. :laughing:
> 
> Sounds like you might need to go start slinging some Pizza's for some extra money. I'm half tempted to go be a delivery driver for a while to keep me busy and make some extra money. Just the type of job I could blow off if it started snowing again. Thumbs Up
> 
> ....


I officiate basketball to make ends meet, not a bad gig.


----------



## awddsm1

I'm starting to help out the FIL do some mechanic work... I hate smelling like grease every night, but I guess it's better than watching soap operas all winter...


----------



## White Gardens

Got a question Mike. Do you have any flash off your LED's on the cab-over that comes back into the cab of the truck?

And to Johny. The off axis flash on my new LED's is way more than I figured it to be.

Basically the other night I had them on and I was getting a flash inside the cab and down to the floor board inside my cab. 

I don't think it was from the mirrors and just the LED's themselves. Might have to either change the pattern so it's not so intense, put some blinders under them, or move them inwards over the cab more.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1396425 said:


> Got a question Mike. Do you have any flash off your LED's on the cab-over that comes back into the cab of the truck?
> 
> And to Johny. The off axis flash on my new LED's is way more than I figured it to be.
> 
> Basically the other night I had them on and I was getting a flash inside the cab and down to the floor board inside my cab.
> 
> I don't think it was from the mirrors and just the LED's themselves. Might have to either change the pattern so it's not so intense, put some blinders under them, or move them inwards over the cab more.
> 
> ...


In the dump truck...No. Its easy to forget the warning lights are on in that truck.

In my f350...a litte bit off the hood from the roof clearance light led's...but its not bad. Probably just enough so you dont forget ther on.

I highly doubt the "pattern" is your problem. Some "blinders" or better placement, more than likely, will be the solution.


----------



## dieseltech

This weather is f!$/in rediculous! Highs in the mid to upper fourties during the day...wtf!!!


----------



## JohnnyU

Mike, I was going through some old file today, and thought I'd look up the "slow-start" year. Back in 2003, I show that I didn't have anything invoiced until January 2003. So we must not have pushed at all in December. 

As we all know, history repeats itself.... 

Luckily, that looked like it was a fairly steady winter with events through the end of March; so remember that there is PLENTY of winter left boys.


----------



## Blizzardboss

It won't be long (I hope), and we will all be busy enough playing in our 'snow playground' . We will then satisfy our snow addiction and be adding to our account balances. Let it snow let snow let it snow$$$$$$$


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1397324 said:


> Mike, I was going through some old file today, and thought I'd look up the "slow-start" year. Back in 2003, I show that I didn't have anything invoiced until January 2003. So we must not have pushed at all in December.
> 
> As we all know, history repeats itself....
> 
> Luckily, that looked like it was a fairly steady winter with events through the end of March; so remember that there is PLENTY of winter left boys.





Blizzardboss;1397614 said:


> It won't be long (I hope), and we will all be busy enough playing in our 'snow playground' . We will then satisfy our snow addiction and be adding to our account balances. Let it snow let snow let it snow$$$$$$$


I hope we get something soon. I've got a pitcher of beer on the line with Rob that we get our first snow by the 1rst week of Jan....and 8 more "events" to go with Nick!

Here's a couple pics of what we did (helped a landscaper w/some labor & excavating/grading on a wall) for a couple days this week.


----------



## White Gardens

Stupid Allen Block......


....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1397769 said:


> Stupid Allen Block......
> 
> ....


Is that what they are? I have no real interest in that part of the work...guess thats what landscapers are for? But I did have fun.
As I mentioned, our main responsibilty was the ecavating/grading/backfilling part of it....which included setting the ca6 base for the first course, but we did do a fair amount of laboring & wheelbarrowing for him.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1397949 said:


> Is that what they are? I have no real interest in that part of the work...guess thats what landscapers are for? But I did have fun.
> As I mentioned, our main responsibilty was the ecavating/grading/backfilling part of it....which included setting the ca6 base for the first course, but we did do a fair amount of laboring & wheelbarrowing for him.


Tough work just for a wall isn't it? Probably easier as a concrete guy to just set up forms, pour it, and be done with it. :laughing: Looks good though.

I personally just hate that hollow core Allen Block. I do believe it's self draining (no tile behind it on short walls such as that one) and that's the only real advantage. I can spot an Allen block wall from a mile a way as most of them seem to deteriorate relatively quickly either from poor installation, or a bad run of blocks.

That and you have to buy the special corner blocks and I hate the notch in the cap for the block. It basically takes all the creativity out of building a wall.

Here's a Uni-Lock wall I took down this summer and then Re-Installed. Had to specially break the corners and cut blocks to get it back to where it needed to be over the property line. Too bad the original installer screwed up horribly, not only because of the position, but the lack of pea-gravel behind the wall for drainage, and lack of drain tile behind the first course. My job was just to fix it as quickly as possible in order for it to sell. (foreclosure home)

If it had been and Allen Block Wall, I would have had to tear it completely down and start over.









































...


----------



## snocrete

Work looks good Nick! That block looks beefier than the "Allen block".

The landscaper we were helping did set a socked 4in tile behind that wall, but said that alot of guys dont....and he used 1in rock for the drainage.

As for comparing it to a concrete wall....Not sure how much more/less work it would have really ended up being, because of the difference in steps to complete.?.?....but I do know it would be stronger, and cost more on a job like this.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1398031 said:


> Work looks good Nick! That block looks beefier than the "Allen block".
> 
> *I could go through with a comb and point out the flaws in it, but it is what it is, and the job was done to the customers request*
> 
> The landscaper we were helping did set a socked 4in tile behind that wall, but said that alot of guys dont....and he used 1in rock for the drainage.
> 
> *That's good, as I am the same way. Good to know your buddy is doing the right things on a wall like that. Most people would have let it be without the extra work considering how short the wall really is*
> 
> As for comparing it to a concrete wall....Not sure how much more/less work it would have really ended up being, because of the difference in steps to complete.?.?....but I do know it would be stronger, and cost more on a job like this.
> 
> *Cost more? That's kinda of surprising considering I did an estimate for a 35K wall and the they went with concrete that was half the price. Unfortunately it looks like crap compared to a block wall*


For anyone who is interested in block wall construction, here is a link to a wall I did last year with some detailed photos in it. Really shows the specifications for building a wall correctly.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.394926947642.175262.185135107642&type=3

....


----------



## JohnnyU

It's not really snow-related, but I did come home with a few new toys the other day...

Classic John Deere 80 cart for $150









Also a model 33 tiller for behind my 317. I pulled the leveler assembly off to straighten it, as it had a couple kinks in it, but not bad for $300

















Here's part of my next winter project...









Might as well have something to keep me busy since I won't be pushing snow this year..... LOL


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1398143 said:


> For anyone who is interested in block wall construction, here is a link to a wall I did last year with some detailed photos in it. Really shows the specifications for building a wall correctly


As i said in my previous post...."cost more on a job like this". It was by no means a 35k job. The bigger you go, the gap will close, then concrete will become more economical.....in huge part because of time savings.

I know what the price, material, & labor on the job were......my labor would have been comparable, my materials would have been about 40% more.

Nick, you do realize that the difference in labor between an 8ft wall and 4ft wall is minimal, yet twice the concrete.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1398287 said:


> As i said in my previous post...."cost more on a job like this". It was by no means a 35k job. The bigger you go, the gap will close, then concrete will become more economical.....in huge part because of time savings.
> 
> I know what the price, material, & labor on the job were......my labor would have been comparable, my materials would have been about 40% more.
> 
> Nick, you do realize that the difference in labor between an 8ft wall and 4ft wall is minimal, yet twice the concrete.


Understandable. Surprised about the material cost though.

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1398589 said:


> Understandable. Surprised about the material cost though.
> 
> ....


When we meet for that pitcher of beer your gonna owe me, we'll talk more details. Thumbs Up It gave me a good perspective of this type of work.........should be helpfull the next time I'm bidding for someone that is considering different options for a retaining wall.


----------



## White Gardens

:laughing:Well guys, Accuweather is showing about Jan 11th is when the tables will turn. Few days of snow in the extended forecast!

Hopefully it does as this thread is getting pics and posts that look more like late March/April.



snocrete;1398618 said:


> When we meet for that pitcher of beer your gonna owe me, we'll talk more details. Thumbs Up It gave me a good perspective of this type of work.........should be helpfull the next time I'm bidding for someone that is considering different options for a retaining wall.


No problem, I might see what you are up to next week anyway. We'll have to split the bill though.

....


----------



## White Gardens

As an edit, the laughing smiley was suppose to be at the end of my post Mike.


----------



## JohnnyU

I would have really liked to see some snow on Christmas. Oh well I guess we'll have to settle for MLK day instead...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1398621 said:


> :laughing:Well guys, Accuweather is showing about Jan 11th is when the tables will turn. Few days of snow in the extended forecast!
> 
> Hopefully it does as this thread is getting pics and posts that look more like late March/April.
> 
> No problem, I might see what you are up to next week anyway. We'll have to split the bill though.
> 
> ....





White Gardens;1398684 said:


> As an edit, the laughing smiley was suppose to be at the end of my post Mike.


X's 2.....and sounds good, let me know.



JohnnyU;1398713 said:


> I would have really liked to see some snow on Christmas. Oh well I guess we'll have to settle for MLK day instead...


It just hasnt felt like winter....hopefully we see the white stuff sooner than that.


----------



## snocrete

Here's another pic from the other day...


----------



## snocrete

Here's some "snow related" pics/vids Nick!

And Happy New Year gentlemen!!


----------



## Blizzardboss

Do you get flash back inside the cab from the cargo lights?


----------



## snocrete

Blizzardboss;1399713 said:


> Do you get flash back inside the cab from the cargo lights?


Do you mean the "roof clearance lights"(top of cab) or the "cargo light"(back of cab)?....either way, no.

There is reflection off the hood of the truck from the roof clearance lights, but its minimal....really just enough to not let you forget they're on. Which is easily done (forgetting warning lights are on) in my other trucks.


----------



## Blizzardboss

Thanks I was worried about reflection from snow in the bed of the truck.


----------



## White Gardens

Looks Sweet Mike! Are those Atomic LED's or did you just buy a controller and led lights? I noticed that Koenig sells the Atomic the last time I was in there? Also curious is if they function as a running light also or just strobes.

Here's a couple of pics for ya also. Got the lettering done the other day. I goofed on the drivers side when helping my buddy out and it's kinda running up hill a bit, and I haven't decided if I'm going to throw the phone number on there somewhere and also put "landscaping" on there also. I just mainly wanted to get the main logo on for now until I decide.

We also put some " Go fast " blue accent stripes on the hood for giggles. There is a small silver accent underneath them also, but I don't think you can see them in the pics.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1400118 said:


> Looks Sweet Mike! Are those Atomic LED's or did you just buy a controller and led lights? I noticed that Koenig sells the Atomic the last time I was in there? Also curious is if they function as a running light also or just strobes.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics for ya also. Got the lettering done the other day. I goofed on the drivers side when helping my buddy out and it's kinda running up hill a bit, and I haven't decided if I'm going to throw the phone number on there somewhere and also put "landscaping" on there also. I just mainly wanted to get the main logo on for now until I decide.
> 
> We also put some " Go fast " blue accent stripes on the hood for giggles. There is a small silver accent underneath them also, but I don't think you can see them in the pics.
> 
> View attachment 107074
> 
> 
> View attachment 107075


Funny you mentioned koenig....I'm the one that got him to pick up a dealership with them, so of course my truck was the first one that had them installed from them. Got a smoking deal on that! And yes, they work as a running light still. As for a controller, no...they are hooked up to my upfitter switches shown in the pics I posted.

Its also funny you posted pics of your new signage....cause I just got some done. BTW, it looks really nice!!!!!!!! But definitely get your # on the sides & back!!!!!

While my signs(so far) have turned out good, I dont like the guy...and would like to find someone new. I know you said you have a good sign guy Nick....might be getting his # from you.


----------



## Fatality

Both trucks look great Mike and Nick!


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1400287 said:


> Both trucks look great Mike and Nick!


Thanks.

You still want salt?


----------



## White Gardens

Thanks Brandt!

I can ask my buddy if he's up for doing some Logo's for you Mike. In the last year or better, he's gotten out of the sign businesses somewhat as he took a job for MTI as the head of the Marketing department. His main office is in Peoria, so he might be up for doing signage for you considering it would be close to where he works. I'll ask him and see if he's interested.

So what is everyone else up to these days? Me and Mike are posting a bunch of crap because we're bored to tears! :realmad: Or at least I am. I just hope everyone is muddling through this light winter that we are so far having.?

////


----------



## cfpd0707

They just changed the forcast!

Snow
Hi 26° RealFeel® 5° Day

NW at 22 mph 
Gusts: 44 mph 
Mostly cloudy, windy and colder with occasional snow and flurries, mainly later, accumulating 2-4" 
Max UV Index: 1 (low)
Thunderstorm Probability: 0%
Amount of Precipitation: 0.14 in
Amount of Rain: 0.00 in
Amount of Snow: 2.7 in
Amount of Ice: 0.00 in
Hours of Precipitation: 2 hrs
Hours of Rain: 0 hrs


Could it be??? Lets hope for a push later!


----------



## White Gardens

Holy Schnikes! I wondered, it's started to come down harder and harder all day.

....


----------



## cfpd0707

I just dont know though. I dont see it happening on the radars or anything. I guess time will only tell. Everyone start doing your snow dance and praying to the snow gods!


----------



## Cover Guy

I got a full salt run in, in champaign


----------



## snocrete

I almost threw some salt down on a few properties this a.m., but it was so dry and thin that it wasnt slick at all....then the sun popped out a little tiny bit just enough to evaporate what was there except in a few corners and shaded areas. Pretty good flurries this afternoon for about 15-20 min, but it didnt amount to anything either. 

Next week looks somewhat promising(3 days with snow in the forcast)???...but for the last 4 weeks, there has been snow in the 10+day forecast, and it just never happens. We'll see....


Anyone else throw any salt down other than Cover Guy?


----------



## Fatality

snocrete;1400422 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You still want salt?


Yes!! Been extremely busy and since we havent had much other than 1 salting I still have 3 pallets I need to get rid of before I can get more! Should be only 1 or 2 events that it will last. Ill let you know as soon as I can make the trip over! Thanks again Mike!!


----------



## Fatality

On a side note hooked up the plow to play in a parking lot and busted a hydraulic line on the v plow. Glad it happened today and not during a storm or in the middle of the night!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey guys i seen this today









ans said oh **** not again....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wrong part of the state, enjoy anyways


----------



## Fatality

Hope thats true!


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1400990 said:


> Hey guys i seen this today
> 
> View attachment 107143
> 
> 
> ans said oh **** not again....


Other than your *****ing about your "pos" wideout....your posts are usually uplifting olddog:laughing:

Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

a FEW CANS OF PAINT AND SOME DECALS, SHE LOOKS BRAND NEW.......ussmileyflag


----------



## White Gardens

Salt Run and used my leaf blower on some sidewalks at a small apartment I do. Everything else I'm letting be.

I salted at the perfect time though. The sun was peaking thorough for the least amount to be effective.

It did get severely slick on the roads though. The sun didn't come out long enough and traffic packed places down enough to make it super slick. Big accident on I-55 south/74 east by-pass. I say a huge line of cars stretching for about 3 miles or better.

I'll need to do sight checks early and go back and hit parking spots, but I got the worst of it.

......


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1401051 said:


> a FEW CANS OF PAINT AND SOME DECALS, SHE LOOKS BRAND NEW.......ussmileyflag


:laughing:



White Gardens;1401059 said:


> Salt Run and used my leaf blower on some sidewalks at a small apartment I do. Everything else I'm letting be.
> 
> I salted at the perfect time though. The sun was peaking thorough for the least amount to be effective.
> 
> It did get severely slick on the roads though. The sun didn't come out long enough and traffic packed places down enough to make it super slick. Big accident on I-55 south/74 east by-pass. I say a huge line of cars stretching for about 3 miles or better.
> 
> I'll need to do sight checks early and go back and hit parking spots, but I got the worst of it.
> 
> ......


So that means were at 7 left, ya? ....I'm not keepin track or nothin:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1400985 said:


> Yes!! Been extremely busy and since we havent had much other than 1 salting I still have 3 pallets I need to get rid of before I can get more! Should be only 1 or 2 events that it will last. Ill let you know as soon as I can make the trip over! Thanks again Mike!!


No problem, just let me know buddy!


----------



## awddsm1

I was close to throwing the spreader on too, but most of it blew off the pavement as quick as it was coming down, just a nice dusting to remind everyone that it is winter. Glad the temps finally got down low enough to get the snow to at least not melt as soon as it hit the ground.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1400692 said:


> They just changed the forcast!
> 
> Snow
> Hi 26° RealFeel® 5° Day
> 
> NW at 22 mph
> Gusts: 44 mph
> Mostly cloudy, windy and colder with occasional snow and flurries, mainly later, accumulating 2-4"
> Max UV Index: 1 (low)
> Thunderstorm Probability: 0%
> Amount of Precipitation: 0.14 in
> Amount of Rain: 0.00 in
> Amount of Snow: 2.7 in
> Amount of Ice: 0.00 in
> Hours of Precipitation: 2 hrs
> Hours of Rain: 0 hrs
> 
> Could it be??? Lets hope for a push later!


Inacuweather strikes again!  I'd say we got 1/4-1/2" total. The drifts were insane though! I think there were a few against the curb at 3". :laughing:

....

....


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1400995 said:


> Wrong part of the state, enjoy anyways


What, we central Illinois guys aren't good enough for ya! 

....


----------



## cfpd0707

White Gardens;1401320 said:


> Inacuweather strikes again!  I'd say we got 1/4-1/2" total. The drifts were insane though! I think there were a few against the curb at 3". :laughing:
> 
> ....
> 
> ....


Yea yea... I kept looking at the radar and was thinking there is no way, but I was hoping for the best. Lets just hope for next week and see if they take that snow out as it gets closer like they have been doing so far.


----------



## dieseltech

For god sake...well fukuweather has almost taken the snow outta tha forecast for us for next week. High of 54 tomorrow. Might as well put the plow back in the barn and get the mowers ready! Oh well ive got a tandem trailer from my wifes grandfather he gave me that needs painted and re-wired. I think im gonna go ape **** with the lighting


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1401320 said:


> Inacuweather strikes again!  I'd say we got 1/4-1/2" total. The drifts were insane though! I think there were a few against the curb at 3". :laughing:
> 
> ....
> 
> ....


Has it all melted off yet?....if not, and we get more snow soon, I'd be glad to come over and do some relocating with the machines for you!

P.S. Anything come of that referral I got you?



dieseltech;1404398 said:


> For god sake...well* fukuweather *has almost taken the snow outta tha forecast for us for next week. High of 54 tomorrow. Might as well put the plow back in the barn and get the mowers ready! Oh well ive got a tandem trailer from my wifes grandfather he gave me that needs painted and re-wired. I think im gonna go ape **** with the lighting


:laughing:

While it sucks that we're not getting much snow/ice so far, it seems I keep getting calls about spring work....in fact I just got a call earlier about some mini-x work that we may try and jump on in the next few days, if the weather stays like this.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1404423 said:


> Has it all melted off yet?....if not, and we get more snow soon, I'd be glad to come over and do some relocating with the machines for you!
> 
> P.S. Anything come of that referral I got you?
> 
> :laughing:


All Melted, Sorry.

As for the referral, still working on it. D***** has been trying to get the number from the owner by getting a hold of the kid who works there.









I might just call him back in the morning and let him know I'll just go in there and see when the owner is there, and just let him know that I was reffered by D**** and such.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1404688 said:


> All Melted, Sorry.*maybe next time:realmad:*
> 
> As for the referral, still working on it. D***** has been trying to get the number from the owner by getting a hold of the kid who works there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just call him back in the morning and let him know I'll just go in there and see when the owner is there, and just let him know that I was reffered by D**** and such.


Thats what I would probably do....good luck 2 you, I hope it works out!


----------



## White Gardens

Wow, just looked at the extended forecast and it's not looking good for any snow whatsoever.

Even Accuweather seems like they've taken out all their chances of Snow/Ice for the next 15 days.

Now, some of you know that I do have a couple of accounts that pay seasonal, but in all honesty, I wish it would snow a few times this winter to bring in money from my other accounts.

....


----------



## dieseltech

Im with ya. I just looked myself and we were looking at 20 degree weather and snow/ice and now its mid 30's and a possibility of rain. Fml. I love plowing snow and at this point im not concerned with the money. I just want to play in the snow


----------



## awddsm1

Looks like snocrete may have some drinks to buy at the next gtg....


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1407130 said:


> Looks like snocrete may have some drinks to buy at the next gtg....


That's what I'm thinking! Thumbs Up

...


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1407130 said:


> Looks like snocrete may have some drinks to buy at the next gtg....





White Gardens;1407431 said:


> That's what I'm thinking! Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


Rob, according to our wager, I'm into you for a pitcher. Thumbs Up

Nick, dont get your hopes up, its only Jan 8..............although, you would probably rather see me win.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1407511 said:


> Rob, according to our wager, I'm into you for a pitcher. Thumbs Up
> 
> Nick, dont get your hopes up, its only Jan 8..............although, you would probably rather see me win.


Ha!

Even Inaccuweather has nothing in their long range forecast up until the 25th I think. Unfortuanately, I don't see where the snow is going to come from, even if it does.

My new prediction.... No plowable events the rest of this season. Only areas of the nation that might see some is the North-East.

Let's just hope I eat my words come the end of March.

.....


----------



## dieseltech

ouch...thats a strong prediction! Im gonna say we get slammed in feb? Hhhhhh


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1407535 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Even Inaccuweather has nothing in their long range forecast up until the 25th I think. Unfortuanately, I don't see where the snow is going to come from, even if it does.
> 
> My new prediction.... No plowable events the rest of this season. Only areas of the nation that might see some is the North-East.
> 
> Let's just hope I eat my words come the end of March.
> 
> .....


I'm thinking that if we do see the cold temperatures, there won't really be sufficient moisture to bring us much in the way of accumulation; maybe some dustings, but probably not more than an inch or so.

We may see some if there were a large system that swept through like last February, but that'd be a freak event.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1407535 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I don't see where the snow is going to come from
> 
> *the sky*
> 
> Let's just hope I eat my words come the end of March.
> 
> .....


Lets hope!



JohnnyU;1407796 said:


> We may see some if there were a large system that swept through like last February, but that'd be a freak event.


Why? Jan & Feb are the coldest/snowiest months around here..?..? Or do you mean the fact we got a 12+ inch snowfall last yr?..?....cause THAT was a freak event.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1407847 said:


> Or do you mean the fact we got a 12+ inch snowfall last yr?..?....cause THAT was a freak event.


Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## White Gardens

Oh Mikey, your so funny. :laughing:

Ya, I hope I'm wrong but we'll see.

Were you actually being serious about the last February storm being a freak event? I would think you were as it's one of those once every ten year storms.

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1408130 said:


> Oh Mikey, your so funny. :laughing:
> 
> Ya, I hope I'm wrong but we'll see.
> 
> Were you actually being serious about the last February storm being a freak event? I would think you were as it's one of those once every ten year storms.
> 
> ....


Thanks, but its spelled Mikie.....................Nicky:waving:

And yes.


----------



## awddsm1

Holy crap!!! We might actually have some weather to talk about!!!

NWS is predicting 1-2 for Peoria and North Thusday... Accuweather just says flurries, but we might actually get to push some snow guys!!


----------



## Cover Guy

Let's hope


----------



## JohnnyU

I wouldn't mind a little snow...


----------



## dieseltech

Yup. They have a winter weather bulletin in for decatur area starting wed night into thursday...and some snow in the ext forecast but they took it out the last couple times so ill believe it when im on my way to push


----------



## White Gardens

I'm seeing a repeat of the last storm.










....


----------



## snocrete

Sounds very promising for at least a salt run!......and "possible" that we get enough to push.?..?....fingers are crossed.


We got a little job we started today, and I'm hoping we get it done 2moro before this hits. I'll post up some pics of it when done.


----------



## Blizzardboss

I hope you get your job done.... But I'm tired of the mud I'm ready for just a little bit of frost. And of course Snow!


----------



## jimmyzlc

dieseltech;1409985 said:


> Yup. They have a winter weather bulletin in for decatur area starting wed night into thursday...and some snow in the ext forecast but they took it out the last couple times so ill believe it when im on my way to push


I think will get enough this time to push. The maps I have seen put us in the 2+ which if that happens along with the wind will add up for a busy day. North of Decatur ought to get a healthy snow plus wind.


----------



## White Gardens

Not sure how much we'll end up also. Regardless, the wind is going to blow, so there will be some small areas that will need to be pushed regardless of how much we get.

Locally still saying 1"-3". Only kicker about the whole thing is the duration of it. Sounds like it's going to take 24hrs to get to the end of the snow.

....


----------



## dieseltech

Weatherbug says 3-5 along the 74 corridor and 1-3 south of 74 so i will at least have a few 1"triggers if we get that. Hoping i get a full route in


----------



## Blizzardboss

Need it to cool down soon, so all of it will stick!


----------



## CSPM LLC

Looks promising! Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## awddsm1

Just put the plow and spreader on... probably get 1/2" now. :laughing:

Edit: Actually just looked at the NWS forcast map and they're saying around 4.5" for Peoria... around 4" for Bloomington... SWEET!!! And it will be a day event, so we'll have all night to get it cleaned up...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1411093 said:


> Just put the plow and spreader on... probably get 1/2" now. :laughing:
> 
> Edit: Actually just looked at the NWS forcast map and they're saying around 4.5" for Peoria... around 4" for Bloomington... SWEET!!! And it will be a day event, so we'll have all night to get it cleaned up...


Ha! Probably right about the 1/2".

Did hear an update for our area also saying 2"-4" now.

Should be a nice little storm to play around in!

....


----------



## White Gardens

Just saw the updated map.










....


----------



## Thomas.Creation

About time I get to use the Daniels! Have fun guys.


----------



## snocrete

Blizzardboss;1410903 said:


> Need it to cool down soon, so all of it will stick!


Its dropping fast.....go outside.



CSPM said:


> Looks promising! Keeping our fingers crossed!


Welcome :salute:



White Gardens;1411214 said:


> Just saw the updated map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Thats what I'm talking about. Now if I can get to sleep........



Thomas.Creation;1411483 said:


> About time I get to use the Daniels! Have fun guys.


I know of a couple driveways you can try it out onwesportThumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

Before I crash...figured I'd throw a couple pics up of what we've been doing the last couple days. (cell phone pics)


----------



## snocrete

Helped my landscaper buddy out again....built the deck/steps, then excavated out so he could start building his timber steps. The pics dont do justice for how steep this was.


----------



## squeaky3

we are right on that border of the 4" mark pretty much

at the beginning of all this we were only supposed to get like 1-2 not they are calling for 4-6....nice


----------



## dieseltech

Well fellas, the snow is officially falling here in stinky town. Lightly but its there
Scratch lightly...pretty good rate and sticking


----------



## Blizzardboss

dieseltech;1411722 said:


> Well fellas, the snow is officially falling here in stinky town. Lightly but its there
> Scratch lightly...pretty good rate and sticking


My phone is going nuts. West of Peoria everything is ice under the snow. Time to go out and knock the dust off the spreader!


----------



## White Gardens

Blizzardboss;1411784 said:


> My phone is going nuts. West of Peoria everything is ice under the snow. Time to go out and knock the dust off the spreader!


I salted early to at least keep it from being extremely slick under the pavement. So far so good. Snowing too hard where the salt is only so effective, but at least doing something.

Couple of partial plows will probably be in store today. Taking a break right now. Going to be one of those stupid long duration events.

*Mike!* What the heck you doing posting excavating picks, did you not get the memo that a snow storm was coming. :laughing:

....


----------



## awddsm1

Sounds about like here, just doing enough to keep drive lanes fairly clean. Coming down so quick that salt is pretty much pointless at this point.


----------



## dieseltech

Yea theres not much to do right now. Sit and wait. Well actually i got in the semi and went for some salt cuz i was bored lol


----------



## dieseltech

This wind is really pissin me off. Its just blowing the snow around and not letting it accumulate much in open lots! Bullsh!t


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1412105 said:


> I salted early to at least keep it from being extremely slick under the pavement. So far so good. Snowing too hard where the salt is only so effective, but at least doing something.
> 
> Couple of partial plows will probably be in store today. Taking a break right now. Going to be one of those stupid long duration events.
> 
> *Mike!* What the heck you doing posting excavating picks, did you not get the memo that a snow storm was coming. :laughing:
> 
> ....


Nothing like going from working 10-12hr days in 50-60 degrees, then straight into a &hit storm & 15 degrees. Wow! This was one of those storms where it doesnt snow a whole lot, but causes major havoc.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1413529 said:


> Nothing like going from working 10-12hr days in 50-60 degrees, then straight into a &hit storm & 15 degrees. Wow! This was one of those storms where it doesnt snow a whole lot, but causes major havoc.


Tell me about it. I was just thinking how I don't ever remember prepping for a snowstorm in 50* weather.

Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid long duration events. The light snow showers didn't stop until about 1am or a little after.

Just got in and going to bed......

...


----------



## awddsm1

Stupid long duration event is right... I ended up doing one lot 4 different times... 

Things went pretty smooth until about 7 this AM, then the plow suddenly stopped working... 5 fricken drives left. After 3 hours of screwing with the wiring I got it working again. Time to go through everything and triple check it. 

Got in around 1, just got up from a nap. This storm felt a LOT worse than it was for sure. At least Winter is here finally!


----------



## CSPM LLC

Long duration is right! We had 4' drifts against some of our commercial buildings due to the blowing.


----------



## dieseltech

CSPM said:


> Long duration is right! We had 4' drifts against some of our commercial buildings due to the blowing.


I hear that!


----------



## dieseltech

Its snowin like a sum beach here


----------



## White Gardens

Sounds like everyone got through relatively OK. Thumbs Up

First snow storm of the season always sucks. It's amazing how it's tough it is to get back into the groove.

Couple of observations.

Aftermarket rubber for snow wings suck.

My spring modification seemed to work for the pro-wings until the rubber failed. The rubber tore and pushed the springs back too far and bent them some.

Pro-wings also will take a bit of abuse without bending.

Make sure your snow blower is running properly before a snow storm. Just because it will fire up and run doesn't mean it will stay running.

The new help will always mess up during the first storm. Don't get mad, just roll with it and learn.

When you think your done, your not. Someone will always call when your headed home to sleep and say they need their driveway done.

A C3500HD and 9ft. plow will fit in places that you would think only a jeep would.  Probably will be using my mini skid on those lots in the future.

....


----------



## CSPM LLC

White Gardens;1414086 said:


> Sounds like everyone got through relatively OK. Thumbs Up
> 
> When you think your done, your not. Someone will always call when your headed home to sleep and say they need their driveway done.
> 
> ....


This is the worst!!!!!!!!! All you want to do is go home and sleep.

I think I saw your new help trying to purchase paddles at Nord. The F150 turned out great!!

Brandt


----------



## White Gardens

CSPM said:


> This is the worst!!!!!!!!! All you want to do is go home and sleep.
> 
> I think I saw your new help trying to purchase paddles at Nord. The F150 turned out great!!
> 
> Brandt


Thanks man on the F-150!

Ya, that was him. Actually had more problems than the paddles, but I had him grab some as they are needed for replacement. Called Nord today and I should have my blower back by this afternoon.

Change in business Brandt? Just you now, or do you still have your partner?

.


----------



## CSPM LLC

Change due to divorce which dont worry was a good thing ha! 

Still have 3 guys working for me year round


----------



## White Gardens

CSPM said:


> Change due to divorce which dont worry was a good thing ha!
> 
> Still have 3 guys working for me year round


Your Divorce?

....


----------



## CSPM LLC

Yes lol long story we can chat over a beer soon! 

Glad the blower is getting fixed!


----------



## White Gardens

CSPM said:


> Yes lol long story we can chat over a beer soon!
> 
> Glad the blower is getting fixed!


Ya, good call.

Hope you guys got through the storm OK. We definitively need to have a beer and chat sometime. If we go through a slow stretch, I'll give you a call.

...


----------



## snocrete

CSPM said:


> This is the worst!!!!!!!!! All you want to do is go home and sleep.
> 
> I think I saw your new help trying to purchase paddles at Nord. The F150 turned out great!!
> 
> Brandt


I was wondering who the new guy was. Whats up Brandt:salute:


----------



## dieseltech

Well menards, lowes and rural king are where i went today...it doesnt even look like anyone touched their lot! Menards lot looked terrible. I was exchanging propane and there was two kids that worked there outside with snow shovels. I asked what the hell they were doing shoveling snow and where the guys that plow their lot were. He said that they didnt have anyone doing it and that they used a forklift with a big tire themselves. Lowes was terrible, you couldnt even push a cart across the lot and i could hear just about everyone that was leaving complaining about its condition. Wow has this industry gone down hill


----------



## JohnnyU

dieseltech;1415275 said:


> Well menards, lowes and rural king are where i went today...it doesnt even look like anyone touched their lot! Menards lot looked terrible. I was exchanging propane and there was two kids that worked there outside with snow shovels. I asked what the hell they were doing shoveling snow and where the guys that plow their lot were. He said that they didnt have anyone doing it and that they used a forklift with a big tire themselves. Lowes was terrible, you couldnt even push a cart across the lot and i could hear just about everyone that was leaving complaining about its condition. Wow has this industry gone down hill


You can thank the Nationals for that...


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1415275 said:


> Well menards, lowes and rural king are where i went today...it doesnt even look like anyone touched their lot! Menards lot looked terrible. I was exchanging propane and there was two kids that worked there outside with snow shovels. I asked what the hell they were doing shoveling snow and where the guys that plow their lot were. He said that they didnt have anyone doing it and that they used a forklift with a big tire themselves. Lowes was terrible, you couldnt even push a cart across the lot and i could hear just about everyone that was leaving complaining about its condition. Wow has this industry gone down hill


Good to know that I took care of my lot extremely well then. Thumbs Up.

I do the lowes up here and I had about 60% pavement showing by the time the store opened up. The only thing that killed me was the long duration and the hard pack that was created from everyone driving on it during the storm. Couldn't get it scraped down to pavement due to the packed snow and also how bad the parking lot is getting. Ended up going back multiple times and plastering those individual areas with salt to break it up.

Of course I go through other lots in town to compare. Menards got a D, and Home Depot a C. I might give myself a B for lowes this time around, but a bit of a stretch. There is a couple of things I'm going to do differently if I get into the same type of situation again.

And to clarify, the only lot in town that got an A was the Post Office. That was the only lot that someone threw massive amounts of salt on to keep it wet constantly during the storm.
.......

....


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1415492 said:


> You can thank the Nationals for that...


Menards is the only exception, but their practice of hiring the lowest bidder and putting lots of restrictions on the services is what gets them in trouble.

...


----------



## snocrete

might get a salt run in monday night/tues? http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/east-peoria-il/61611/daily-weather-forecast/332833

BTW, where did this last 1 put us Nick?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1416031 said:


> might get a salt run in monday night/tues? http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/east-peoria-il/61611/daily-weather-forecast/332833
> 
> BTW, where did this last 1 put us Nick?


Not sure, figured you were keeping count! Thumbs Up

I have to seen the forecast. Temps are right at freezing right now and will warm up through the night and start raining tomorrow. Looks like snow/freezing crud Tues morning.

Now, I want to clarify, I only made the bold prediction of no snow events to tick off the snow gods and cause it to snow. 

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1416138 said:


> Not sure, figured you were keeping count! Thumbs Up
> *i think we might be at 6 or 7 to go?*
> I have to seen the forecast. Temps are right at freezing right now and will warm up through the night and start raining tomorrow. Looks like snow/freezing crud Tues morning.*payup*
> 
> Now, I want to clarify, I only made the bold prediction of no snow events to tick off the snow gods and cause it to snow.
> 
> ...


And I thank you for that.


----------



## White Gardens

Well, looks like not much of a chance for anything tonight into tomorrow. Temps will be skirting close to freezing, but seems like we'll get lucky if it does drop below.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like another bust. Snow seems to be staying North of here. If the temps drop, the wind keeps blowing, and the air were to dry out (which seems to be the case), then I'm not seeing a salt run either.

Watched the local news last night. Weatherman fail! :realmad:. But I do realize that they are giving a forecast for a large section of central IL and not just our individual areas.

Forecast award for this system goes to the weather channel. They had a low of 38* overnight and that's pretty much on target for what happened.

And I also have to say that I'm extremely happy that I got a smartphone finally this year. Not only can I keep track of the weather and radar during storms while out plowing, but I can also roll over in the middle of the night and check the weather without having to get out of bed. Thumbs Up

...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the first clipper this week looks better for you guys


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1418095 said:


> the first clipper this week looks better for you guys


Did notice that there was a chance of snow thrown into the new 10 day forecast.

...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1418132 said:


> Did notice that there was a chance of snow thrown into the new 10 day forecast.
> 
> ...


Could be a major event for Chgo on the 2nd clipper Friday


----------



## JohnnyU

1olddogtwo;1418185 said:


> Could be a major event for Chgo on the 2nd clipper Friday


Details.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JohnnyU;1418228 said:


> Details.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1418627#post1418627


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1418635 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1418627#post1418627


Right now there is a chance of snow Thursday early AM to mid morning, but that's its. Temps are looking to moderate above freezing those days also.

Regardless, I don't see any good chances for us in the next 10 days.

.....


----------



## Blizzardboss

Change of forecast again accu is calling for 2.2" for Friday.


----------



## snocrete

Blizzardboss;1419537 said:


> Change of forecast again accu is calling for 2.2" for Friday.


Yep. I seen snow flurries off & on starting 2moro through fri. Looks somewhat promising...

The majority of forecasts I've seen since the beginning of the winter, have been so far off its rediculous(worst I've ever seen it). I really havent even been paying much attention to what the forecast is, any further out than about 48-72hrs


----------



## White Gardens

Looking at a dusting of snow here. Not sold on the 2.2 inches, but I'm guessing a salt run or two tomorrow.

...


----------



## dieseltech

Yea looks like .5" tomorrow and 1.5 to 2" friday but hell who knows. And next week they say .5" of ice one day. Lol i love weather people...god bless em


----------



## dieseltech

Sure wish this front would dip down further south and give us some of the 8"'snow predicted for chicago area friday! Effffers


----------



## Blizzardboss

Winters like this sure does keep the fuel bill low!


----------



## White Gardens

Blizzardboss;1420661 said:


> Winters like this sure does keep the fuel bill low!


My gas bill for my house is about half of what it was last year. Definitively saving money on fuel, and of course maintenance costs due to the lack of snow.

Little salt run early this morning, but that's about it. Looks like the worst of the snow is going to roll out shortly, which mostly stayed 50miles north of us.

....


----------



## snocrete

Blizzardboss;1420661 said:


> Winters like this sure does keep the fuel bill low!





White Gardens;1420743 said:


> My gas bill for my house is about half of what it was last year. Definitively saving money on fuel, and of course maintenance costs due to the lack of snow.
> ....


Thats for sure!

Snowing here.....actually quit for a little, then just recently picked back up. We salted this a.m.(5 left nick??? ) Got about .5 - 3/4 in. so far on unsalted surfaces. Hearing up to an inch 2day, and possibly 2in 2moro..?........lets hope it dips south a little more than expected. The winds later may help for some drifting & resaltings later 2nite, or in the a.m....even if it dosent snow as much as predicted.?..?....


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1420981 said:


> Thats for sure!
> 
> Snowing here.....actually quit for a little, then just recently picked back up. We salted this a.m.(5 left nick??? ) Got about .5 - 3/4 in. so far on unsalted surfaces. Hearing up to an inch 2day, and possibly 2in 2moro..?........lets hope it dips south a little more than expected. The winds later may help for some drifting & resaltings later 2nite, or in the a.m....even if it dosent snow as much as predicted.?..?....


I'll definitively will be doing site checks in the early morning. Not expecting anything though.

My salt run in the early AM went wet-dry in a matter of an hour. Rest of the day it seemed to hold up to the bit of snow we got as it was so dry.

I'm really kicking myself for not getting my pre-wet system going on the truck this year. Only that first slushy system we had is where it wouldn't have worked, but would have been great for all the dry snows we've had since.

My guess is tomorrow night is going to be a repeat of this morning, just a little longer, and a bit more snow.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1421194 said:


> I'll definitively will be doing site checks in the early morning. Not expecting anything though.
> 
> My salt run in the early AM went wet-dry in a matter of an hour. Rest of the day it seemed to hold up to the bit of snow we got as it was so dry.
> 
> I'm really kicking myself for not getting my pre-wet system going on the truck this year. Only that first slushy system we had is where it wouldn't have worked, but would have been great for all the dry snows we've had since.
> 
> My guess is tomorrow night is going to be a repeat of this morning, just a little longer, and a bit more snow.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.

Be nice to throw some salt late morning, then do a cleanup plow & resalt 2moro night


----------



## Cover Guy

Is It snowing anywhere yet


----------



## zzamud

Snowing 25 miles north of peoria


----------



## 1982atm

Anyone know of sub work being needed? Im in indy and we cant get to the 2" trigger so im ready to travel


----------



## White Gardens

1982atm;1422195 said:


> Anyone know of sub work being needed? Im in indy and we cant get to the 2" trigger so im ready to travel


I need a sidewalk/residential guy as my guy is going to drill this weekend, but, I don't think it's enough work to make it worth your time, especially a three+ hour drive to here.

That and if it's only up to 2", I'll be able to cope. If it was 5"+, I'd be in bad shape.

Got the permission to salt a couple of accounts early, so as soon as I see a spit of snow in the air, I'm out the door. It's going to be a really dry snow, and potentially could melt and dry off fairly quickly.

...


----------



## 1982atm

White Gardens;1422227 said:


> I need a sidewalk/residential guy as my guy is going to drill this weekend, but, I don't think it's enough work to make it worth your time, especially a three+ hour drive to here.
> 
> That and if it's only up to 2", I'll be able to cope. If it was 5"+, I'd be in bad shape.
> 
> Got the permission to salt a couple of accounts early, so as soon as I see a spit of snow in the air, I'm out the door. It's going to be a really dry snow, and potentially could melt and dry off fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


 ya your prob right on the drive, with only 2"......... i wish i could see what 2" looked like geeeezzzzzzzzzz this winter sucks


----------



## White Gardens

1982atm;1422242 said:


> ya your prob right on the drive, with only 2"......... i wish i could see what 2" looked like geeeezzzzzzzzzz this winter sucks


Local Airport just kicked the total up until Midnight as less than an inch.

http://www.cira.com/

As I'm seeing it for Bloomington, the main bulk of the storm has stayed north of us by about 50 miles. I am seeing snow off to our west that looks like will make it here by 2ish or so. Airport is saying 3pm.

Regardless, should work out in my favor in the aspect that I won't have to service all my properties being down a guy. Would like the extra cash though.


----------



## White Gardens

*The State Farm Bubble*

Term used around Bloomington. They call it the State Farm Weather Bubble. Seems to be in play today. Air is too dry around us for any snow to fall. Might just end up with a dusting of snow when it's all said and done.









.....


----------



## awddsm1

Not looking so great... had a few flurries earlier, not even enough to make a dusting. NWS backed down to 1-2 from 2-3. Maybe another salt run in the morning?


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1422539 said:


> Not looking so great... had a few flurries earlier, not even enough to make a dusting. NWS backed down to 1-2 from 2-3. Maybe another salt run in the morning?


Looks like a line of snow is finally starting to break through the area. Just starting to lightly sleet out. Might have to make a salt run this evening and again in the early am.

...


----------



## Blizzardboss

White Gardens;1422573 said:


> Looks like a line of snow is finally starting to break through the area. Just starting to lightly sleet out. Might have to make a salt run this evening and again in the early am.
> 
> ...


10 miles west of Peoria barely a dusting, Looks like the snow and salt equiptment are going to get dusty again!


----------



## awddsm1

Snowing like a SOB right now, but doesn't look like it will last long... NWS has backed off to 1" or less.


----------



## dieseltech

Hell i havent seen a flake. Danville had about an inch yesterday when i was there in the am and were expecting more


----------



## Blizzardboss

Good news salt spreader is going to throw a little in the am! I have what looks a lite snow or heavy dusting.


----------



## Blizzardboss

What a boring a** day waiting for a dusting.


----------



## turn54

yay, I didn't think I was going to even start the truck, but at least got a salt run out of it.


----------



## squeaky3

we got probably 1" or so up here in pontiac

but just north of us it got hit harder by the sounds of it, more snow and more wind up 20 miles or so north of here


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1422948 said:


> yay, I didn't think I was going to even start the truck, but at least got a salt run out of it.


Same here.

Better than nothing I guess (I've found myself saying that alot this winter:laughing:)

We got about .5 - 1inch depending on where you were...


----------



## White Gardens

I'm actually still out right now. Just around an inch, but the wind blew it around into some nice snow dunes. Actually had a couple of 6-8 inch drifts in spots. That and one of my residentials is a transplant from Florida! Lol!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1423146 said:


> I'm actually still out right now. Just around an inch, but the wind blew it around into some nice snow dunes. Actually had a couple of 6-8 inch drifts in spots. *That and one of my residentials is a transplant from Florida! *Lol!


Nice! :laughing:

I did site checks this a.m., and what we salted last night is working good. We do have 1 larger site that I think should've taken more, but they shut us off.......I'll probably end up getting a call later to go and throw more salt down out there .


----------



## White Gardens

I feel like such a bad parent right now. I fell asleep on the couch and my son has been keeping himself occupied and out of trouble all day. Biggest thing I feel bad about is that he skipped lunch, but did have breakfast.

I at least figured the phone would have rang once, or something to wake me up. Even set the alarm on my phone to just take a nap, and it didn't wake me up.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1423524 said:


> I feel like such a bad parent right now. I fell asleep on the couch and my son has been keeping himself occupied and out of trouble all day. Biggest thing I feel bad about is that he skipped lunch, but did have breakfast.
> 
> I at least figured the phone would have rang once, or something to wake me up. Even set the alarm on my phone to just take a nap, and it didn't wake me up.
> 
> ...


How old is he Nick? Where was your wife?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1424041 said:


> How old is he Nick? Where was your wife?


4 years old. Wife had to go to work. He just stayed in the living room where I was sleeping and played. Said he just wanted to let me sleep.

He didn't do anything bad or wrong, but I don't want that situation to happen again. Next time I'll be calling a couple relatives to come pick him up if I need to fall asleep.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1424253 said:


> . Next time I'll be calling a couple relatives to come pick him up if I need to fall asleep.
> 
> ...


Yes....you should.

On a better note, it appears we could "maybe" see enough rain/freezing rain/snow mix late 2nite for a salt run in the early a.m....?....we'll see....


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1424408 said:


> Yes....you should.
> 
> On a better note, it appears we could "maybe" see enough rain/freezing rain/snow mix late 2nite for a salt run in the early a.m....?....we'll see....


Ya, enough talk about my screw-up. Live and learn.

As for a salt run, that will be a stretch. All matters how the night-time temps go and when it drops below freezing.

...


----------



## JohnnyU

Seems pretty warm out, too bad it's not about 8-9° cooler out, or if yesterday's storm tracked a hundred miles further south.

I'm busy at work in the garage planning and building my winter projects. Picked up a new tractor this fall, and a new deck for it last week. I'm going to tear it down and sand blas it in the next week, then get it painted and back together in time to mow some grass. That might be sooner rather than later.


----------



## oakwood1

Hey Sno, thought id finaly come give this site a try. I dont know bout a salt run. Looks like well stay just above freezing, plus i got a heavy handed on the last run after cleanin up that little snow. but if we do make a run maybe well see ya out and around


----------



## dieseltech

Pfffff.....rain, thunder, lightning. Hell why not have 2 thunderstorms this month! Yes please. Ive been working on my trailer all weekend to keep me occupied. What a bust of a winter


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1424598 said:


> As for a salt run, that will be a stretch. All matters how the night-time temps go and when it drops below freezing.
> 
> ...


Not looking good for an a.m. salt run.....2moro night will be a different story though, especially if we get some precip throughout the day 2moro.?..?...



JohnnyU;1424699 said:


> Seems pretty warm out, too bad it's not about 8-9° cooler out, or if yesterday's storm tracked a hundred miles further south.


That's something I've heard/said alot this winter. Glad I have other things going on.....but I also dont mind the slow time in winter....I plan for it, and enjoy the extra time I get to spend with my family. Its nice to see my son off to school in the morning on occasion, not miss any family functions, attend all the kids sporting events. I missed a couple wrestling events last yr......nada 1 this yr so far.



oakwood1;1424710 said:


> Hey Sno, thought id finaly come give this site a try. I dont know bout a salt run. Looks like well stay just above freezing, plus i got a heavy handed on the last run after cleanin up that little snow. but if we do make a run maybe well see ya out and around


Good to see you here Steve. Not 2 many people there I like.....but a few I'd like to meet in person.(for anyone reading that, it could be interpreted either way)

My last run was a little heavy also....but this rain is washing all that off right now.



dieseltech;1425385 said:


> Pfffff.....rain, thunder, lightning. Hell why not have 2 thunderstorms this month! Yes please. Ive been working on my trailer all weekend to keep me occupied. What a bust of a winter


:laughing: It does suck....but you gotta take the good with the bad. Maybe we could plan another gtg? At least we'll have the 1 plowable snow to talk about :laughing:


----------



## dieseltech

Ha yea all 3" of it!


----------



## oakwood1

The slow winter was ok for about the first 2 weeks. But sleeping in got old real fast and I can only organize the shop so much. As for a gtg, I don't know how y'all feel about dive bars but ill nominate my home away from home off 29 in mossville. Cheap beer and good food.


----------



## snocrete

dieseltech;1425452 said:


> Ha yea all 3" of it!


.....never mind...



oakwood1;1425466 said:


> The slow winter was ok for about the first 2 weeks. But sleeping in got old real fast and I can only organize the shop so much. As for a gtg, I don't know how y'all feel about dive bars but ill nominate my home away from home off 29 in mossville. Cheap beer and good food.


I'm perfectly fine with whatever....and I'm sure I've been to where your talking about at 1 time or another......but we have some guys that come over from the bloomington area(even 1 from decatur), and meeting in E.P. is already a stretch for them??? But like I said, I'm up for whatever.


----------



## oakwood1

Its the old Grants Inn. Im cool with whatever too. I just threw it out there. I just don't get across the river too much, not that firmiliar with it. If nothing else if the local guys wanna gtg sometime or if your ever in my neck of the woods mike we'll grab a beer


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1425429 said:


> That's something I've heard/said alot this winter. Glad I have other things going on.....but I also dont mind the slow time in winter....I plan for it, and enjoy the extra time I get to spend with my family. Its nice to see my son off to school in the morning on occasion, not miss any family functions, attend all the kids sporting events. I missed a couple wrestling events last yr......nada 1 this yr so far.


I completely understand that Mike. I don't really miss having to get up run out of the house at 2 am while my family is still warm and sleeping, just to brave the snow and cold (and idiots) to make a few bucks. I've had quite a bit of fun just playing around in the neighborhood with my tractor and blade, just enough to get my "fix". 

I'd like to come to the GTG if we have another one, just let me know when and where!


----------



## turn54

Ah yes, grant's inn. We used to call that building G when I worked at Mossville CAT


----------



## White Gardens

Turn, have you been having good luck with you liquid this year? I'm kicking myself for not getting my pre-wetting system going as any snow we've had has been extremely dry and hard to burn down with just rock salt.

The only good thing about waiting is figuring out where to mount my tank. Right now I'm leaning towards trying to mount something to my tailgate.

...


----------



## turn54

Been a perfect year to spray, however I haven't even loaded the sprayer with liquid yet. My salt brine summer storage is in princeville and I haven't had the time to run out there and load up. Been busy with the ready-mix supply business maintenance. Seems that not alot of my guys wanted to work this winter, so I've been doing it alot myself. Hoping to get to it this week.


----------



## oakwood1

Well looks like spring is back for the next week or so


----------



## oakwood1

Hey guys seems like we kinda dropped the ball on the gtg idea


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1425718 said:


> I'm kicking myself for not getting my pre-wetting system going as any snow we've had has been extremely dry and hard to burn down with just rock salt.
> 
> ...


I bet.........seasonal all inclusive contracts, and the winter we've been having...seem to be a really good combo for liquids.



oakwood1;1427857 said:


> Hey guys seems like we kinda dropped the ball on the gtg idea


I didnt think so? Might be that some are busy, and dont want to commit to something right now? I'm sure we'll figure something out....I know the next couple weeks would be tough for me to make it to 1 anyway...


----------



## oakwood1

Hey mike meant to ask ya. That protech pusher ya got out at Kohls. What ya running that on?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1428344 said:


> I bet.........seasonal all inclusive contracts, and the winter we've been having...seem to be a really good combo for liquids.


Granted I've only used about 1/3rd as I did total last year, it would have made for better results more than anything this year. We haven't had any wet snow to speak of and it's extremely dry. Seems really hard to get a brine going on the pavement.

As for a GTG, in a couple of weeks would work better for me. I'm working on Taxes and getting that all lined up and also working on a Marketing plan for this coming season.

...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello Guys Hope all is well 

Nick PM sent to ya Just alittle FYI


----------



## snocrete

oakwood1;1428567 said:


> Hey mike meant to ask ya. That protech pusher ya got out at Kohls. What ya running that on?


It goes in front of a Cat backhoe.

Thats my friends deal out there. I no longer sub any work out there for him.....except a little here & there on occasions. My dad still subs for him out there though.



White Gardens;1428610 said:


> Granted I've only used about 1/3rd as I did total last year, it would have made for better results more than anything this year. We haven't had any wet snow to speak of and it's extremely dry. Seems really hard to get a brine going on the pavement. *exactly*
> 
> As for a GTG, in a couple of weeks would work better for me. I'm working on Taxes and getting that all lined up and also working on a Marketing plan for this coming season.
> 
> ...


Doing the same crap Nick. Hopfully have my website built before the end of winter .....I've actually been bidding/landing alot of spring/summer work over the last few weeks. Work load is starting to look pretty good.....and there is alot of potential really nice jobs out on bid still.

Suggestions for the gtg (time/place)?


----------



## White Gardens

Stupid, Stupid, Stupid, Stupid, Stupid 1099's........


...


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1428775 said:


> Suggestions for the gtg (time/place)?


Silver Bullet works for me, unless you wanted to do something like Tilted Kilt or Hooters.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1429640 said:


> Silver Bullet works for me, unless you wanted to do something like Tilted Kilt or Hooters.


S.B. seems to be a good spot, but still willing to hear from some others.................Dates? Feb 3rd, 5th, 10th, & 12th? Those are all Fri.'s & Sun.'s. Both of those Saturdays we've got wrestling meets/tournaments.

Did I see a "slight" chance of something 2moro?


----------



## oakwood1

snocrete;1429866 said:


> S.B. seems to be a good spot, but still willing to hear from some others.................Dates? Feb 3rd, 5th, 10th, & 12th? Those are all Fri.'s & Sun.'s. Both of those Saturdays we've got wrestling meets/tournaments.
> 
> Did I see a "slight" chance of something 2moro?


Im down for anythng. As for a "slight" chance. Looks like an inch or less. Better than nothing i guess


----------



## Cover Guy

Well guys I plow In Champaign and I'm headed out for Florida in the morning that should help everyone in central IL get some snow. I hope all my employees will take care of things if it does snow good luck


----------



## White Gardens

I could go for any date.

Silver Bullet is good for me unless anyone else wants to have it in Bloomington then I'd say Ride the Nine there.

Heck Looks like I might be making a salt run in the morning. This drizzle/fog might not go completely away by the time the temps drop below freezing. Could make for some slick surfaces.

...


----------



## snocrete

Cover Guy;1430657 said:


> Well guys I plow In Champaign and I'm headed out for Florida in the morning that should help everyone in central IL get some snow. I hope all my employees will take care of things if it does snow good luck


Have fun! I have several close family members down there in various places right now, all spending a month or more of R&R. 
My whole working career I've taken my vacations(when I could afford it) in the winter months.....but over the last couple yrs, I've brought my business to the point where I'm now in a better position taking a vacation between April 1rst - Oct 31rst.



White Gardens;1430669 said:


> I could go for any date.
> 
> Silver Bullet is good for me unless anyone else wants to have it in Bloomington then I'd say Ride the Nine there.
> 
> Heck Looks like I might be making a salt run in the morning. This drizzle/fog might not go completely away by the time the temps drop below freezing. Could make for some slick surfaces.
> 
> ...


Lets hope. I got a couple pounds of salt I'd like to get rid of


----------



## oakwood1

i dunno about your guys neck of the woods but when i left peoria about an hour ago there wasnt much as far as drizzle goin on


----------



## oakwood1

forgot to put this on here, made the paper on that fist snow we had http://www.pjstar.com/news/x8964513...lowers-eager-to-start-earning-some-cash?img=1 too bad the kid took a little creative liscene with the writing


----------



## snocrete

oakwood1;1430711 said:


> forgot to put this on here, made the paper on that fist snow we had http://www.pjstar.com/news/x8964513...lowers-eager-to-start-earning-some-cash?img=1 too bad the kid took a little creative liscene with the writing


Thats pretty cool Steve. Now your famous......You know the other guys they had in that write up? I've seen both around, but dont know them........they had pics of them, but not you? Whats up with that?


----------



## oakwood1

Ive seen one of the guys areound pioneer park, but i dont know em. As for the pics i thought that was kinda dumb too. but he did put a video of me on the journal star website. Dont go lookin for it, i was out late the nite before, and the dude asked dumb questions, like how does the plow controller work? Really? doing a story on the first plowable snow and your worried about how the controller with the words "RAISE" "LOWER" "LEFT" "RIGHT" works?


----------



## snocrete

Sorry, I couldnt help myself....its not that bad though. Kinda cool I think.

http://www.pjstar.com/video/x1298588915/Plowing-snow

In the previous article you posted they called you by a different last name than in the description under the vid? I was wondering if you had any family that was in the concrete biz.....


----------



## oakwood1

The vid is wrong. No one in the concrete biz tho. Just caught the weather, a salt run tomorrow may be a stretch....but theyre sayin a half to an inch from 6tomorrow nite to about 3 in the a.m. Sooooo....we'll see i guess


----------



## snocrete

oakwood1;1430771 said:


> theyre sayin a half to an inch from 6tomorrow nite to about 3 in the a.m. Sooooo....we'll see i guess


Thats kinda what I saw/heard.


----------



## oakwood1

This lack of snow reminds of a story i once heard about a massive blizzard in Febuary.......maybe again someday...


----------



## JohnnyU

oakwood1;1430792 said:


> This lack of snow reminds of a story i once heard about a massive blizzard in Febuary.......maybe again someday...


Figured since our shop used to be right up the street that I would have seen you or your trucks around, but I can't say that I recognize it. I've seen the white dump around though in the past, didn't know you were plowing these days. P. S. Your controller needs a couple extra buttoms/switches...Thumbs Up

You've probably seen me or Bob out in the past couple of years though. Most of our work was on the North/West end of Peoria too. We're not doing any commercial snow work this year though.

That February one was fun, but not as fun as the '99 or '06 ones.


----------



## oakwood1

JohnnyU;1431026 said:


> Figured since our shop used to be right up the street that I would have seen you or your trucks around, but I can't say that I recognize it. I've seen the white dump around though in the past, didn't know you were plowing these days. P. S. Your controller needs a couple extra buttoms/switches...Thumbs Up
> 
> You've probably seen me or Bob out in the past couple of years though. Most of our work was on the North/West end of Peoria too. We're not doing any commercial snow work this year though.
> 
> That February one was fun, but not as fun as the '99 or '06 ones.


Johnny where was your shop? We've been plowing since '05. The dumps are lettered but we keep everything else under the radar


----------



## oakwood1

I dunno about y'alls neck of the woods but if you're in Peoria take a look outside


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1431680 said:


> I dunno about y'alls neck of the woods but if you're in Peoria take a look outside


Yep, wet. LOL

We hit a dry pocket and it's not doing anything right now. Should start back in soon though.

Not even sure how much we are supposed to get. Marcus Bailey said around a half inch, and Chuck Collins really didn't say. TWC and CIRA airport are still saying 1"-2" of snow, but not sure if that's going to hold up.

Wet snow for once too. If it's only around an inch I'll probably just hit a handful of accounts and let it burn off tomorrow when the temps come up above freezing on the rest of them.

That and those handful of accounts got blasted with salt this morning after our little freezing fog episode. Just slick on the surface but took a lot of salt to get coverage, so I should have good residual left over.

...


----------



## oakwood1

Yea slowed down here. Im hearing an inch. Sounds like the bulk of which after midnight


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1431753 said:


> Yea slowed down here. Im hearing an inch. Sounds like the bulk of which after midnight


There appears to be a nice heavier band heading for Bloomington, but we'll see if that pans out.

...


----------



## JohnnyU

oakwood1;1431457 said:


> Johnny where was your shop? We've been plowing since '05. The dumps are lettered but we keep everything else under the radar


On the north side of the next building, facing PIPCO. Moved into another place off of Olympia in '07-'09 though.


----------



## snocrete

Snowing decent here...about .5in at my house already. This might be one of those where we get 2in. in 1 place, and 10min away get .5in? 

Looks like it will be all over by around 11p.m........


----------



## oakwood1

id say theres about a half inch on my truck. start prayin.....


----------



## hiranger

This winter is truly one of the weakest winters we have had in a while. 2005 wasn't worth a darn either. Barely had food to eat that year !!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send some our way guys. Have fun, it looks like your gonna get more than us tonight!


----------



## hiranger

We have barely had 6 inches this year ... How much have you guys had up there ?


----------



## snocrete

hiranger;1431847 said:


> This winter is truly one of the weakest winters we have had in a while. *2005 wasn't worth a darn either*. Barely had food to eat that year !!!


Better than this yr!



Pushin 2 Please;1431848 said:


> Send some our way guys. Have fun, it looks like your gonna get more than us tonight!


No way! You guys got hit with a good 1 about a week or so ago didnt you? Its our turn
damn it:realmad:

Forecast claims we wont get enough to push? But by looking outside right now, and then looking at the radar, you'd think we were forecasted to get more than whats said.....


----------



## Blizzardboss

West of Peoria we have about 1/2 inch on the roads, in the grass areas about a inch.


----------



## hiranger

Last week we made a little money in p-town, but still doesn't justify all the money invested. You know how that is .. Got have the equipment in case you get the work, but if you don't get the work you still have the equipment !!!


----------



## hiranger

Blizzardboss,

You must be getting more down your way. I am in Edwards and we don't have that much yet.


----------



## Blizzardboss

Just north of route 24 west of Bartontucky


----------



## Blizzardboss

Tempature is rising here back up to 36


----------



## hiranger

Uh oh... Those temps are no good!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

hiranger;1431855 said:


> We have barely had 6 inches this year ... How much have you guys had up there ?


Not as much as those "guessers" said we would!


snocrete;1431859 said:


> Better than this yr!
> 
> No way! You guys got hit with a good 1 about a week or so ago didnt you? Its our turn
> damn it:realmad:
> 
> Forecast claims we wont get enough to push? But by looking outside right now, and then looking at the radar, you'd think we were forecasted to get more than whats said.....


Yeah, we got a good storm last Friday. I thought you guys would have seen some of that? If it don't start to get cold and snowy soon, I want to start pouring again!


----------



## hiranger

We got a little bit of that on Friday.. Right around 1 inch.


----------



## hiranger

Gonna run out and scoop salt in the v-box just in case... Hope I don't jinx all of us!!!


----------



## dieseltech

Not **** here. Just some water drops but they say it wont start till 11 for us...mmmm nah


----------



## dieseltech

Anyone have any 15" tires laying around? 225-205 75-60's? Decent tread. Doesnt have to be full of tread but not weather rotted. Need some to put on a trailer


----------



## oakwood1

Well since it's not doin anything i took a lil drive to the bar. And i've decided if you salted last run there's nothing to push. Most lots are melted off pretty clean


----------



## White Gardens

That heavier snow band that passed us dumped some snow. Right now we're at an inch in Danvers, and it looks like we'll pick up another inch over-night as another heavier band might move over us.

Looks like a pushable event for all my residentials and low tolerance commercial account.

As of 8 pm my accounts that were salted this morning were still wet. I'm betting though that it's snowed hard enough to over-take it. As long as the wind doesn't kick up, those accounts will probably get more salt and call it good.

Definitively will be making a trip to the sorority house I do as it is a Friday night. :laughing:

...


----------



## cfpd0707

Just heard that it is snowing harder in Bloomington than a little bit west. They have over 2 inches already and its still going! Looks like a push! I was at the vault (small town bar) in Danvers earlier and decided to leave once I got that message. I have anywhere from 1 1/2 to 3 inches in Carlock right now! Lets hope it keeps up!


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1431986 said:


> Just heard that it is snowing harder in Bloomington than a little bit west. They have over 2 inches already and its still going! Looks like a push! I was at the vault (small town bar) in Danvers earlier and decided to leave once I got that message. I have anywhere from 1 1/2 to 3 inches in Carlock right now! Lets hope it keeps up!


I thought I seen your truck up there a few weeks ago. You'll have to get a hold of me some weekend and have a beer.

I measured an exact inch about an hour ago. Might be at 1.25"-1.5" now. The way Danvers looks, It's looking a full route when it quits. I haven't been in town though, but my guy was saying it didn't start sticking at all there until about 9pm around most of the town.

...


----------



## snocrete

Few spots needed scraped here n there, but not much...salt mainly took care of what we had. It was like a slushy at first(alot of moisture in this stuff), then the temp dropped pretty quick. Glad I went out as soon as I did.


----------



## awddsm1

Waited till around 6am to head out since only one of my sites is actually open today, of course everything froze up solid. Actually scraped most of the 1" trigger lots. I think the sun will melt off what's left quickly. I guess we should take what we can get. 

Looks like a good warm up coming beginning of the week.


----------



## hiranger

We were out most of the night and it didn't freeze up until around 5:00 AM . That's okay though, shaking some salt around turns a profit !!


----------



## turn54

hiranger, you still have your sprayer setup??


----------



## oakwood1

Well got to push all the high priority lots. Got to throw alot of salt down. And to top it off blew a coolant hose and lost every drop of coolant about 5 minutes from our shop. Yew haw. That's a project for next week


----------



## White Gardens

Did our full route last night. Maybe only of low priority accounts did I skip, but they are completely closed until Monday.

Even though Bloomington officially had 2.1 inches, it was hit and miss everywhere. In some places it had almost melted down completely and in others, it felt like 3 inches.

Danvers was especially bad. The county roads were horrible this morning. I measured consistently 3.25" of snow around my house.

As for my big lot, it was a struggle. When I got there early in the AM, it was just a pile of slush in places and the snow was barely sticking. I pushed around what I needed to and hustled to go get my load of salt. I was gone maybe 30 minutes tops, and when I got back the whole lot froze over on me. It took a lot of salt to get it back to liquid.

...


----------



## hiranger

Turn54,

Yea i still have the sprayer setup


----------



## oakwood1

Looks like siring is back. Everyone drop your plows, take your spreaders off, and haul your equipment off site. We need a blizzard


----------



## White Gardens

So what's the verdict? Is winter officially over?

If so I might be able to squeeze in a small vacation. Thumbs Up

I think at this point we might get one more good snow fall to push, but it will need to be done fast before it melts off. 

Even this time last year, we we only had one good storm, if I recall, after the blizzard, and even that 4" snow burned off pretty quickly the next day.

.....


----------



## oakwood1

Man I gotta stop hanging out at the bar when its not snowing. I slept in and this makes two chances I missed to interview with WMBD news about the lack of snow


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1437999 said:


> Man I gotta stop hanging out at the bar when its not snowing. I slept in and this makes two chances I missed to interview with WMBD news about the lack of snow


Dude, you need to get on that, that's good exposure! If I had that opportunity, I wouldn't be squandering it!


----------



## hiranger

Oakwood,

You better hope it snows again so some hours can be clocked over at Proctor !! Forget the news!!!!


----------



## oakwood1

Hey ranger. Grant, correct? Yea we need something,even after a few years i finaly got that front lot at proctor down to a perfect science, depending on where people park haha


----------



## hiranger

Oakwood,

Grant is correct... Cars are always a pain at Proctor for sure. The timing of the snow can be good working there.... Or a nightmare!!! At any rate I hope winter isn't over for us.. We will all be screwed if it is.. Have a good one.


----------



## oakwood1

Grant, you still got your liquid truck sitting out at proctor?


----------



## dieseltech

Hell im up in the dells taking a mini vacation...looks like they have had some snow up here recently. Well im goin to the waterpark now and try and enjoy myself and sned some stress out the door


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1439298 said:


> Hell im up in the dells taking a mini vacation...looks like they have had some snow up here recently. Well im goin to the waterpark now and try and enjoy myself and sned some stress out the door


That's the right attitude!Thumbs Up

I'm thinking about taking my son to Bulington IA where they have an indoor water-park and casino!

http://www.1funcity.com/funcity/funcity.asp

......


----------



## hiranger

Oakwood,

I still have 1 tote of liquid at proctor... The other is empty.. I have 2 at my building as well


----------



## oakwood1

Grant if your around some time id like to check out your whole liquid set up. We thought about adding liquid this year but wasn't in the cards. Maybe next year though. I drove in and looked at your sprayer. But I didn't wanna be out creeping around your equipment


----------



## hiranger

You can check it out sometime.. There is a learning curve with liquids but they are nice to have if you have accounts that are zero tolerance. I brought that rig home the other day but anytime you want to look at it I can show you . I don't mind if you look... just don't touch !!! HAHA !!!!!


----------



## oakwood1

Yea if your around town sometime maybe we could meet up or something


----------



## oakwood1

Did I miss something in todays forecast? The states out spraying liquid on all the bridges out where I live.


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1441444 said:


> Did I miss something in todays forecast? The states out spraying liquid on all the bridges out where I live.


Freezing Fog. Temps were at or around 28* and the bridges might have gotten slick. Regular pavement stayed clear though.

Tomorrow night into Wed., we're looking at another chance of snow. Might be similar to that last event where moderating temps will be the key in if it sticks.

....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Guys Hope this will help settle the hostility a little bit 


FYI olddog is hinting at bigger storm than there sayin for VALINTINES DAY and also we might now be heading into much colder temps with much more Precipt in the forecast with looks to be 
????????more SNOW??????

Ok not to mention our local tv knucklehead is sayin we are now lookiing to be headed into a winter in which they predicted but have not recieved?????????????? SKILLING Today


----------



## White Gardens

We'll See. Right now the weather channel is saying almost 50* and rain on the 14th and 15th.

That might change, or potential for snow is probably going to be north of us, but I'm not seeing it yet.

...


----------



## squeaky3

sure i took the winter front off my new truck last night and now they are calling for colder temps....figures, o well not alot to put it back on anyways

now if i just had a plow on the new truck......course then we wouldnt have any snow

but at least i have 4wd again now


----------



## White Gardens

Temps are just below freezing and the sun is going down. Think I might go ahead and load my salt and be ready to go. If it wasn't for the fog/drizzle right now, I'd let it go.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1442505 said:


> Temps are just below freezing and the sun is going down. Think I might go ahead and load my salt and be ready to go. If it wasn't for the fog/drizzle right now, I'd let it go.
> 
> ...


Definitely need to get up in the a.m. and check things....got a very light dusting on my deck, and temps are going to be in the low 20's by morning.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1442764 said:


> Definitely need to get up in the a.m. and check things....got a very light dusting on my deck, and temps are going to be in the low 20's by morning.


Thinking the same. As soon as I got my 1 ton reserve of salt loaded, the fog and mist went away and the pavement has dried off.

Good to know you are getting a dusting though, I'm hoping to run off this salt and have none left over the summer! That's right, I'm thinking winter is almost over.

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1442766 said:


> Thinking the same. As soon as I got my 1 ton reserve of salt loaded, the fog and mist went away and the pavement has dried off.
> 
> Good to know you are getting a dusting though, I'm hoping to run off this salt and have none left over the summer! That's right, I'm thinking winter is almost over.
> 
> ....


 I'm actually starting to get to the point where I wouldnt mind it to be over. With the lack of snow, this winter hasnt been as much fun....but wouldnt be upset if we got a blizzard in late Feb / early March.

So far this season ---- 1 plowing, & 6 salt runs = 7. What was our bet Nick?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1442781 said:


> I'm actually starting to get to the point where I wouldnt mind it to be over. With the lack of snow, this winter hasnt been as much fun....but wouldnt be upset if we got a blizzard in late Feb / early March.
> 
> So far this season ---- 1 plowing, & 6 salt runs = 7. What was our bet Nick?


Ya, I hear ya on getting it over with. Never have gotten into any sort of groove with snow.

The mentality has been weird this year too. Seems like no one was prepared, or really cared that winter was on the way. My supplier for salt is usually on his game, and this year her was off also.

WMBD hinted that something might be brewing for a storm this weekend though, what that is I don't know?

As for events, I said 8 events, 4 plow and 4 salt. So far here we're at 2 plows and 4 salts I do believe. Regardless, we just might hit 8.Thumbs Up

.....


----------



## oakwood1

yea, get up early and check things out but im not too worried about it didnt do a whole lot


----------



## oakwood1

Wasn't much in the mood to sleep. Went ahead and hit the high priority lots. Had a pretty decent frozen layer


----------



## dieseltech

Dusted here with some frozen spots on the pavement...pretty boring. Ready to just start mowing and leave the anticipation of snow behind.


----------



## Blizzardboss

dieseltech;1443489 said:


> Dusted here with some frozen spots on the pavement...pretty boring. Ready to just start mowing and leave the anticipation of snow behind.


Yep... I'm getting ready for spring, I'm tired of waiting for old man winter! I'm starting a new construction this Monday, maybe it will piss off winter and we will get a REAL event. I can put the plow and spreader back on, let's keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## hiranger

The winter around here is a joke.. Makes you wonder sometimes why even bother with investing money into snow removal when you may not even have the work. The past 4 previous winters were great and profitable but winters like these make you realize that sometimes it isn't worth it. Hard to offer snow removal when there is no snow!!!! I am just on a rant ... sorry


----------



## White Gardens

hiranger;1444187 said:


> The winter around here is a joke.. Makes you wonder sometimes why even bother with investing money into snow removal when you may not even have the work. The past 4 previous winters were great and profitable but winters like these make you realize that sometimes it isn't worth it. Hard to offer snow removal when there is no snow!!!! I am just on a rant ... sorry


Understandable.

Think of it this way too, your on call 24/7 over the winter, you can't travel, and the physical and mental toll it takes on you with little reward.

Previous to the last 4 winters, it was a lot like this winter was. And before that I had remembered light winters when working for my Brother-In-Law in Champaign. Ultimately when I started my business, I wanted to not get caught up in the so-called "big money" that some guys were claiming they made, logically I didn't see it. Even with my larger seasonal account, it just helps to pay the bills. If it snows, then my per-push accounts pay the bills.

Any old timer will tell you they estimate 3-4 pushes each season. Luckily we've had 2 here this season. My estimates always have 4 pushes and 4 salt only events per season.

So, as my business, snow removal might only account for 20% of my over-all business each year, and my cost associated with it is about double the cost of what it would be for summer services that I do and that's mainly due to the high competition for snow removal services and the low prices for the services.

The guys who make out the best are the part-timers with full time jobs and snow money is really toy/beer money. I get people that want to haggle my price for services and I go into a rant about how I'm doing this for a living and the industry doesn't get paid for the safety we provide.

For example, picked up a late season commercial lot. The previous guy charged about triple what the market rate for the lot is (basically he did more than was asked of him and overcharged this client). My price is usually about 50% over market rate which is usually 60-80 per hour. I told the owner flat out what I ranted about above. Then I posed a question to him, " Now, how much revenue would you loose if you had poor to no service, and how much is a major insurance claim worth to you ". Needless to say that got his wheels turning and he agreed to my price.
....


----------



## White Gardens

Another thing I want to add is my goal is to *not* offer snow removal services in the next 5 years. I'm looking at different options to bring in income in the winter months.

The only way I will stay with it is if the market value for services goes up %35+ in the next 5 years, but I don't see that happening.

Or, I have some valued clients that want services tied into a yearly package.

...


----------



## hiranger

White Gardens,

I agree... the guys who work other jobs are perfect for a winter like this. They make the "big money". Those guys have low overhead and sometimes beat the market into the ground or as you mentioned sometimes their prices are crazy high. One never knows where these guys come up with their pricing strategy.

Around here I would say a normal winter will yield 4 or 5 pushes and a handful of deicing events. I agree with you for sure on that. Anything over that and we are usually happy in central Illinois. 

I have great clients. I only service contracts that my client and I can get along and they understand that a prompt service is worth extra money when the need arrives. My problems arise when I have to have certain equipment and a stockpile of salt and liquid deicers to provide a great service. Years like this put us all in the poor house.

I think as contractors we all need to figure out a fee to charge clients just to be ready. A good client can't expect you to have equipment sitting and inventory for them and expect you to stay in business.
Tough to figure out sometimes. 

Yea, i can see where you coming from when you say that one needs to find something else to do in the winter besides snow removal. I have always enjoyed snow, just not in a year when hardly any work has surfaced


----------



## White Gardens

I'm all about working smarter, and it seems that with snow in this economy you have to work harder to make a buck.

Like I said though, if pricing turns around an I can make better money with snow, then I'll take it. But right now I'd rather have the freedom to enjoy a winter for once, and the freedom to travel a tiny bit in the winter.

The biggest advantage for me this light winter is the fact I was I able to spend a lot more time with my son and not make my wife a plow widow.

...


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1444222 said:


> My price is usually about 50% over market rate which is usually 60-80 per hour.
> ....


Hmm, I have been charging about 200% of the "market hourly rate" then. (I didn't charge hourly, but used time as one of the measures for my bid.)

I know subs make $50-$60 per hour, but didn't know that contractors were bidding at that, no wonder no one's making any money.


----------



## snocrete

There is no money in snow removal. You should all quit.


----------



## hiranger

I always bid by the job, not by the hour . I always have ran big blades on trucks and pusher boxes to be efficient and make the profit margins that I want. If a guy ran a 7.5 ft plow working by the hour might be okay, but when a guy uses 9.5 ft v plows and pusher boxes you have to go per push . One will can make higher margins for sure that way!!! When we get work....


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1444616 said:


> There is no money in snow removal. You should all quit.


That's not like you Mike! lol!

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1444939 said:


> That's not like you Mike! lol!
> 
> ....


.........


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1444980 said:


> .........


You just want everyone to quit so there's more money for you. Thumbs Up

Is there anything falling in Peoria now? Temps too warm for anything to stick. Looks like some scattered showers tonight before 9pm. I might see a salt run in the morning, and it's going to be brutal cold for once!

...


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1444451 said:


> I know subs make $50-$60 per hour, but didn't know that contractors were bidding at that, no wonder no one's making any money.


I personally blame it all on the heavy equipment guys. They are used to bidding jobs per hour with their machines so the idea is to bid out snow removal the same way. But it's not a construction site where the machine might charge out for 8-10 hours of work in one day in one location unless it's a huge lot.

And I agree with Hiranger. I bid out per job because I like to make money and be as efficient as possible. Why people want to charge the same amount for a 7.5 foot strait blade on a truck compared to a 10ft pusher box on a skid is beyond me, and I run into that crap all the time.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1444982 said:


> You just want everyone to quit so there's more money for you. Thumbs Up
> 
> *maybe*...
> 
> Is there anything falling in Peoria now? Temps too warm for anything to stick. Looks like some scattered showers tonight before 9pm. I might see a salt run in the morning, and it's going to be brutal cold for once!
> 
> ...


a little sleet off and on over the last hr....temps look good, just not sure if the precip is gonna be there?.?..? I think if my area gets anything(salt run at best), it will happen between now and dinner time...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1444990 said:


> a little sleet off and on over the last hr....temps look good, just not sure if the precip is gonna be there?.?..? I think if my area gets anything(salt run at best), it will happen between now and dinner time...


Who was the contractor in Peoria that got all the Wal-Mart accounts in Central IL? Just curious. One guy I know in Bloomington got one of the two, said the contractor is from Peoria.

...


----------



## awddsm1

Heck, my goal is about twice what you're charging white... 

I'm learning that the big stuff pays worse, is a bigger headache, and just generally sucks compared to the small commercial market. Next year I'm backing off a little, tightening up the route, and will probably make a lot more per hour.

I'll let snocrete have the big stuff... :laughing:

This winter has definitely sucked without the snow, but at the same time I've got a lot of stuff done around the house! I'm looking to diversify my work, winter and summer... not really interested in full fledged landscaping like you white, but more landscape maintenance. Also looking into getting heavier into firewood (NOT a huge money maker, but good winter work), and some other ideas. We'll have to see what happens I guess.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1444998 said:


> Heck, my goal is about twice what you're charging white...


I shoot for 110+ an hour, just depends on the situation. 60-80 an hour is the norm around here though.

Customer : " But the last guy just charged me 50 per hour".

ME. : " Good for you sir, where is that guy now?"

///


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1444993 said:


> Who was the contractor in Peoria that got all the Wal-Mart accounts in Central IL? Just curious. One guy I know in Bloomington got one of the two, said the contractor is from Peoria.
> 
> ...


I'm unaware of anyone "getting all the walmarts". I know of 3 seperate peoria contractors that picked up walmart accounts for this season. 1 of them (I think) picked up 1 of the bloomington/normal walmarts?.?...but I do know who all 3 are, and I'm pretty sure I know which "peoria area" ones they each have.

Since the breakup of usm/walmart, alot of the walmarts handed "some" of the decision making for contractors back down to local management.....the way it used to be, & should be.



awddsm1;1444998 said:


> I'll let snocrete have the big stuff... :laughing:.


hey, I'm just a measly little sub on "some of the bigger work" I'm involved in. 

Each person/company has different goals & desires. I've found what works for me and my guys, is a good mixture of it all.....that includes resi & commercial, large and small, "my" contracts and sub contracting work. How its routed out and good help is where its at. I'm always working to be more efficient, and giving my employees(& subs) better routes and opportunities to make more $. When you pay crap wages you get crap results. If I pay you good money, I expect good results....if not, you will be told, or only given what we feel you deserve(work/pay). I'm very greatfull that I have some awsome employees & subs....couldnt do it without em!

Hopefully that last comment dosent cause any members heads to begin swelling:waving:


----------



## snocrete

coming down a little heavier now....radar looks much more promising for us....got a few accounts that need some salt before it gets any worse. Good luck, hope everyone gets something out of this!


----------



## hiranger

CGM used to do the walmarts, but don't think they have all of them this year


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1445028 said:


> I'm unaware of anyone "getting all the walmarts". I know of 3 seperate peoria contractors that picked up walmart accounts for this season. 1 of them (I think) picked up 1 of the bloomington/normal walmarts?.?...but I do know who all 3 are, and I'm pretty sure I know which "peoria area" ones they each have.
> 
> Since the breakup of usm/walmart, alot of the walmarts handed "some" of the decision making for contractors back down to local management.....the way it used to be, & should be.
> 
> *That must be why the guy I know local as a sub only got one of the Walt-Marts in Bloomington. I had contacted my National originally to see if they were bidding on them and they said that Wal-Mart was looking at local and regional contractors for services. Didn't know how it ended up?*
> 
> hey, I'm just a measly little sub on "some of the bigger work" I'm involved in.
> 
> Each person/company has different goals & desires. I've found what works for me and my guys, is a good mixture of it all.....that includes resi & commercial, large and small, "my" contracts and sub contracting work. How its routed out and good help is where its at. I'm always working to be more efficient, and giving my employees(& subs) better routes and opportunities to make more $. When you pay crap wages you get crap results. If I pay you good money, I expect good results....if not, you will be told, or only given what we feel you deserve(work/pay). I'm very greatfull that I have some awsome employees & subs....couldnt do it without em!
> 
> Hopefully that last comment dosent cause any members heads to begin swelling:waving:


You've got shear volume so that's where it works out for you also. Thumbs Up. Sounds like you go through a semi-load of salt with each event.

.....


----------



## White Gardens

As for the current conditions, looks like we might be in store for a small event Monday!


----------



## JohnnyU

hiranger;1444807 said:


> I always bid by the job, not by the hour .


As do I, but I use time to complete the job as a basis for cost/production volume. I find per-push as the most straightforward and "reasonable" pricing schedule for folks to understand. I try to make things simple, and have used tiered pricing based on snowfall amounts, etc.

All said and done, I bid work to make money, and at a good margin at that. I never brought in revenue anywhere near $60B like Caterpillar did last year, so that's why I quit the game.

Besides, I didn't want to have to run all of you guys out of town to make that kind of money either....

On a separate note, I'm considering selling my Cummins Dodge, anyone interested in a great plow truck?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1445272 said:


> On a separate note, I'm considering selling my Cummins Dodge, anyone interested in a great plow truck?


Too bad it's a dodge. The cummins is good though.

....


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1445272 said:


> $60B like Caterpillar did last year, so that's why I quit the game. *McDonalds did like $27B...but I dont think I'll be hangin it up to go work there*





White Gardens;1445568 said:


> Too bad it's a dodge. The cummins is good though.
> 
> ....


ouch....that was rough.:laughing: .........good luck with the sale John, what are you looking to get $$$$ ?


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1445620 said:


> ........good luck with the sale John, what are you looking to get $$$$ ?


Based on others I've seen listed around here, I was thinking somewhere in the $21,000 neighborhood, open to offers though.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1445620 said:


> ouch....that was rough.:laughing: .........good luck with the sale John, what are you looking to get $$$$ ?


Ya, I said it. LOL!

Seriously though It doesn't matter what badge is on a truck, I can break them all the same.

...


----------



## dieseltech

Well monday snow is forecast...extended forecast shows some more possible? Still not enought to get excited about


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1445685 said:


> Based on others I've seen listed around here, I was thinking somewhere in the $21,000 neighborhood, open to offers though.


miles? any more details of any "extras" it has/comes with? might know someone interested.....



White Gardens;1445757 said:


> Ya, I said it. LOL!
> 
> Seriously though It doesn't matter what badge is on a truck, I can break them all the same.
> 
> ...


I hear ya Nick! Exactly why I would just rather run a small army of skid steers:laughingayup Use trucks for salting only



dieseltech;1446023 said:


> Well monday snow is forecast...extended forecast shows some more possible? *Still not enought to get excited about*


No, but it would sure round off my weekend nicely.....full salt run yesterday, a wrestling tournament that went really well 2day, and get to spend some time with 1 of my nephews I havent seen in a while 2moro.


----------



## JohnnyU

Just crossed 120 kmi. 
"Extras" include:
-H2 rims/tires (BFG A/T's)
- 4" exhaust with Donaldson muffler (quiet yet free flowing for lower EGT's)
-Triple gauge pod (trans temp, boost, and EGT)
-Coverking seat covers up front
-Truxedo Tonneau cover
-B&W turnover gooseneck hitch
-BD Steering brace
-Professionally rebuilt trans

I also have a Western Ultramount that I can include as well. I haven't convinced myself to sell it yet, but I do think that a 1500 gasser would make more sense for what I do with a truck these days.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1446518 said:


> but I do think that a 1500 gasser would make more sense for what I do with a truck these days.


Deisel fanatics around the world will be pissed off for you saying that:laughing:

I will admit that I have seen the truck in person and it is very sharp...........................................for a dodge............yep, i said it

Good luck with the sale. I will relay the info to the person I know looking.

BTW, weather is looking promising for 2moro, huh?...?...?...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Snow Hope all is good and hello Johnny same to you as well if I get my settlement I d be intressted in your ride Lookin to move up a tad bit if I can on your truck of corse if it is stilll available.

Any way looks like we will all be gettin somthing 2morow .....hopefully besides a Headache..supposed to be between 2-4 we'll see not going to get excited as this whole seaon has been a bust


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1446867 said:


> BTW, weather is looking promising for 2moro, huh?...?...?...


Nope, put the plow and spreader back on earlier today to make sure it wouldn't snow...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1446867 said:


> BTW, weather is looking promising for 2moro, huh?...?...?...


News earlier said an inch. The stupid thing about it is that it's going to start tomorrow around noon, and then go until Tuesday morning.

My guess is that nothing sticks to the pavement until the sun goes down tomorrow evening.

....


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1447112 said:


> Nope, put the plow and spreader back on earlier today to make sure it wouldn't snow...





White Gardens;1447163 said:


> My guess is that nothing sticks to the pavement until the sun goes down tomorrow evening.


I hate both of you :realmad:



DIRISHMAN;1446980 said:


> Hey Snow Hope all is good and hello Johnny same to you as well if I get my settlement I d be intressted in your ride* Lookin to move up a tad bit *if I can on your truck of corse if it is stilll available.:


Did you not see that its a DODGE :laughing:

I couldnt help myself.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1447182 said:


> I hate both of you :realmad:


Sorry Mike. Temps are looking to conducive for a daytime stick. Even if it was a heavier snow, it always seems like this time of year, with the higher sun angle, that nothing sticks when the temps are above 27* or so.

Even Tuesday morning, the temps appear to be potentially at or above freezing by 8am. I'm guessing by 7 am it will all be melting.

.....


----------



## hiranger

Snowing a little bit.. Yea it won't stick till after dark.. no moisture in the snow ..


----------



## White Gardens

hiranger;1447611 said:


> Snowing a little bit.. Yea it won't stick till after dark.. no moisture in the snow ..


Ya, just started snowing good here, but tiny flakes and what sun is getting through the clouds is burning it off.

Weather channel now says less than an inch and snow early and that's it. About 4 hours ago they were still saying snow showers into the A.M. but I think the storm is loosing it's little punch.

.....


----------



## snocrete

hiranger;1447611 said:


> .. no moisture in the snow ..


.....theres a TON of moisture in the snow. Its that fact ground temps have been so warm is why its not sticking "much". Its been hovering around 31-32 most of the day...

We threw some salt earlier, but didnt do a full run....some lots were better than others from the leftovers from last time we salted.

Definitely not looking good for the 2in previously predicted, but another salt run may be in order late 2nite or 2moro a.m.??????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1447782 said:


> .....theres a ton of moisture in the snow. Its that fact ground temps have been so warm is why its not sticking "much". Its been hovering around 31-32 most of the day...
> 
> We threw some salt earlier, but didnt do a full run....some lots were better than others from the leftovers from last time we salted.
> 
> Definitely not looking good for the 2in previously predicted, but another salt run may be in order late 2nite or 2moro a.m.??????


well snow time to start pourin more crete then it will for sure snow???? Lol


----------



## snocrete

...............................


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1447787 said:


> well snow time to start pourin more crete then it will for sure snow???? Lol


Maybe thats what it'll take??? I actually have some crete a guy was talking about pouring next week....watch we'll get a blizzard next week now.....You guys getting "anything" up north DIRISHMAN?("anything", as in snow...you know...the white stuff that falls from the sky)


----------



## squeaky3

right now all we got tonite was a decent dusting, just enough to make it a lil white outside

o johnny...wanna sell me those h2 rims....i could use a set


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1447795 said:


> Maybe thats what it'll take??? I actually have some crete a guy was talking about pouring next week....watch we'll get a blizzard next week now.....You guys getting "anything" up north DIRISHMAN?("anything", as in snow...you know...the white stuff that falls from the sky)


Yes Snow look like about 1/2 -3/4 on ground right now and still comin down at a good clip.Just reall small flake but steady.....12:20 am


----------



## White Gardens

Wet snow. I think we had 1"-1.5" of snow. Been throwing salt at 3 of my accounts.

Some sections I could have almost pushed some snow. Some DOT guys had their blades down, and a few of the low-ballers (only reason I know is because I've seen their pricing) were out scurrying to do as many pushes as they could considering most of the locations I saw being plowed open at 9am, and it's supposed to be at or above freezing by 7am. 

Pretty good clip of freezing drizzle right now and it's actually pushing the snow down and making it wet. A little salt and it burns right off.

Think I'm staying up at this point to do some site checks in a couple of hours.

....


----------



## jimmyzlc

Got another burst of snow around 2 am - 3. Picked up 2" easy and it is very wet. Just got a few more lots to push and I'll be done.


----------



## oakwood1

Went ahead and scraped off the high priority lots and spun out a little salt. I figured id rather catch a little hell over a questionable push than get a call at 5 in the morning. Plus no one can say they've maxed out their snow removal budgets for the season.


----------



## cfpd0707

Pushed a few of the "deeper" spots and threw some salt. Still hoping for another full push or two this season!


----------



## White Gardens

I will say one thing, it was a good snow to just throw some salt at and it burned right down.

I will agree though, for the guys I saw pushing this morning, they were actually pushing up some snow and I was surprised.


----------



## JohnnyU

DIRISHMAN;1446980 said:


> hello Johnny same to you as well if I get my settlement I d be intressted in your ride Lookin to move up a tad bit if I can on your truck of corse if it is stilll available.


Sounds good D, let me know. I haven't officially listed it yet, want to get it cleaned up and take some pictures this weekend!



squeaky3;1448224 said:


> o johnny...wanna sell me those h2 rims....i could use a set


Adam, they're the only set of rims/tires I have so they have to go with the truck....


----------



## dieseltech

Pushed a full route this morning! About time... Still not as fun as a big snow but it'll do.


----------



## awddsm1

Salt only here... had to scrape a few "drifts" but nothing worth charging for. Looks like this stuff will be gone by tonight.


----------



## White Gardens

Only good thing that came from this storm was the fact that I broke my thumb! :crying:

Not sure, but I think this is the 4th time I've broken this thumb. ......\

.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1448800 said:


> Only good thing that came from this storm was the fact that I broke my thumb! :crying:
> 
> Not sure, but I think this is the 4th time I've broken this thumb. ......\
> 
> .....


Thumbs Up

Details?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1449410 said:


> Details?


Stupid move that started last Friday. I had wayyyyy more salt left over in the truck (2 tons) and I figured " Hey, it's not going to get that cold, all just leave it on the truck as I figured we were going to get a storm Monday.

Normally I dump off what I have left onto tarps and re-load it when I need it. Last season, I was able to get away with leaving a bit of salt on the truck because I was constantly using it and the salt was dry as my supplier was going through so much.

This year he has obviously not been going through as much, it's been humid this winter, there was some old salt from last year, and I think he really was trying to actually clean out his bin. So loads I had been getting were lightly freezing up on me and this load was no exception.

So I use a 15lb pipe wrench to put on the end of my auger shaft when I get a salt chunk that jams it. This time though I took the handle to "poke" into my auger to see if it was froze and got no resistance and smashed the lower knuckle of my thumb between my spreader trough and the head of the pipe wrench.

And I will say one thing. Thank god for drop sides on a dump bed and a skid steer. I had to drop the sides and use the bucket on my mini to break the salt up. I've never had a load completely freeze up like that.

.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JohnnyU;1448455 said:


> Sounds good D, let me know. I haven't officially listed it yet, want to get it cleaned up and take some pictures this weekend!
> 
> Adam, they're the only set of rims/tires I have so they have to go with the truck....


Ok John Will Do Case go to court On the Feb 21 Hope $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1449437 said:


> I've never had a load completely freeze up like that.
> 
> .....


At least its not an imobilizing injury Nick.

I had about 2 ton freeze up in the bed on the blizzard we had last yr........and like you said, thank God for drop sides and a skid.



DIRISHMAN;1449449 said:


> Case go to court On the Feb 21 Hope $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


What happened to you?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1449532 said:


> At least its not an imobilizing injury Nick.
> 
> I had about 2 ton freeze up in the bed on the blizzard we had last yr........and like you said, thank God for drop sides and a skid.
> 
> What happened to you?


Well Snow WHICH TIME. the one going to court is for I tore a bunch of tendions and Nerves up in my left arm while with IDOT in 07 the one before was for a Concrete Pump that EXPLODED in my face While on a job site in the City on Block 37 pourin into a pump that Melfunctioned.Coupling let loose and pipe burst then .threw me 10ft and 4ft in air lnocked off my hard hat and saftey glasses..... was coverd and had fill in the back of MY EYES had to under go EMERGENCY SURGERY lost hearing in my right ear.Could go on but you get the drift .....So thats why I say I got ROCKS IN MY HEADS :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1449542 said:


> Well Snow WHICH TIME. the one going to court is for I tore a bunch of tendions and Nerves up in my left arm while with IDOT in 07 the one before was for a Concrete Pump that EXPLODED in my face While on a job site in the City on Block 37 pourin into a pump that Melfunctioned.Coupling let loose and pipe burst then .threw me 10ft and 4ft in air lnocked off my hard hat and saftey glasses..... was coverd and had fill in the back of MY EYES had to under go EMERGENCY SURGERY lost hearing in my right ear.Could go on but you get the drift .....So thats why I say I got ROCKS IN MY HEADS :laughing:


WOW, that sucks....hope everything works out for you!

I had a pump line blow up in my face 1 time(improper clamping between 2 lines)......LUCKILY all it did was cut up my face a little....washed my face/eyes and kept pourin....I think it scared the other guys more than me.


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1449567 said:


> I had a pump line blow up in my face 1 time(improper clamping between 2 lines)......LUCKILY all it did was cut up my face a little....washed my face/eyes and kept pourin....I think it scared the other guys more than me.


I always wandered what happened to your face :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

turn54;1450155 said:


> I always wandered what happened to your face :laughing:


I'll tell whatI know your Kidding with SNOW CRETE. But that was the scarest time off my life. Being only a few feet away from the back of the pump is scary as all hell .Took me awhile to get back to goin back behind the pump again to pour.Needless to say I was BIT freaked out about it.Because when it went off sounded like bomb went OFF.

SNOW can Vouch for this they were pumpim in a vault to fill voids inside basicly a Tunnel .so the operator was pumping Down verses up like normal.The amount of seporation in the line because it was lying down is alot harder to pump down than going up for a core wall ,footing deck ect ect.The back pressure for concrete in a line can be as much as 1000 to 2800 lbs so when it blew KABOOM.

I WAS JUST VERY LUCKY THAT THE MIX BEING USED WAS MORE OF A CHIP/GROUT MIX VERSES WHAT MORMALY IS USED, WHAT WE CALL HARDROCK OR CRETE WITH CHUCKS OF LIMESTONE WHICH IN THAT CASE I WOULD HAVE BEEN FORE SURE BLIND IN THE ONE EYE OR MAYBE DEAD????

WHEN WE WERE POURIN CRETE FOR TRUMPH TOWERS IN THE CHI TOWN .THE PUMP MANUFACTER HAD TO BULD A OVER SIZED SPECIAL PUMP TO PUMP UP TO 99 STORIES UP, WITH WHAT WAS BEING USED FOR CONCRETE WAS ANEW COUPLE OF MIXS THAT WERE I WORKK HAD A PATTENT ON 12000,14000,16000 PSI MIX ALL CHEMICAL AND VERY LITTLE WATER SO IT WAS LIKE A SOUP CONSISTANCEY.....


----------



## turn54

DIRISHMAN;1450436 said:


> I'll tell whatI know your Kidding with SNOW CRETE. But that was the scarest time off my life. Being only a few feet away from the back of the pump is scary as all hell .Took me awhile to get back to goin back behind the pump again to pour.Needless to say I was BIT freaked out about it.Because when it went off sounded like bomb went OFF.
> 
> SNOW can Vouch for this they were pumpim in a vault to fill voids inside basicly a Tunnel .so the operator was pumping Down verses up like normal.The amount of seporation in the line because it was lying down is alot harder to pump down than going up for a core wall ,footing deck ect ect.The back pressure for concrete in a line can be as much as 1000 to 2800 lbs so when it blew KABOOM.
> 
> I WAS JUST VERY LUCKY THAT THE MIX BEING USED WAS MORE OF A CHIP/GROUT MIX VERSES WHAT MORMALY IS USED, WHAT WE CALL HARDROCK OR CRETE WITH CHUCKS OF LIMESTONE WHICH IN THAT CASE I WOULD HAVE BEEN FORE SURE BLIND IN THE ONE EYE OR MAYBE DEAD????
> 
> WHEN WE WERE POURIN CRETE FOR TRUMPH TOWERS IN THE CHI TOWN .THE PUMP MANUFACTER HAD TO BULD A OVER SIZED SPECIAL PUMP TO PUMP UP TO 99 STORIES UP, WITH WHAT WAS BEING USED FOR CONCRETE WAS ANEW COUPLE OF MIXS THAT WERE I WORKK HAD A PATTENT ON 12000,14000,16000 PSI MIX ALL CHEMICAL AND VERY LITTLE WATER SO IT WAS LIKE A SOUP CONSISTANCEY.....


yes, i was definitely kidding. the company I work for has three truck mounted pumps and I have been around when we have blown lines. It is extremely scary. And you are correct about pumping down especially with a high slump mix such as SCC which you mentioned. Another thing we have had issues is with the ready-mix truck driver not keeping the pump hopper properly fed and letting the pump run"dry" momentarily causing an air pocket. Look out when your at the other end of the hose when that comes through.

As a side note, any good bars in the thornton, lansing area to hit. I'm in town for a couple days doing IDOT QC/QA certification.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Turn Sent ya PM


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1450155 said:


> I always wandered what happened to your face :laughing:


So whats your excuse?:waving:



turn54;1450640 said:


> Another thing we have had issues is with the ready-mix truck driver not keeping the pump hopper properly fed and letting the pump run"dry" momentarily causing an air pocket. .


:realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck TURN We cant help it that we were on PS and drinkin beer all night athen went to bed at 2am and had to be at work at 630 then get stuck behind a pump first thing in the morning hung over:laughing::laughing:


----------



## turn54

The amazing part was after all that, I still looked better than snow:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1451365 said:


> The amazing part was after all that, I still looked better than snow:laughing::laughing:


I'll admit turn54 is a pretty suave looking guy.......


----------



## turn54

That picture doesn't do me any justice. My bow tie is much larger and eats diesel. 

Back on Course:

Think maybe a salt run in order Mon. night/Tues. morn???


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1451444 said:


> Think maybe a salt run in order Mon. night/Tues. morn???


No.......hope I'm wrong.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1451474 said:


> No.......hope I'm wrong.


Seems to be the way it works this year.

Tired of the nuisance snows, if it's going to do anything I want it to dump 4"+.

....


----------



## Cover Guy

I think what winter we did have is over I'm going to start getting things ready for spring, summer work this week I,m done with this winter hopefully its better next year lets hope for a good summer


----------



## snocrete

Cover Guy;1452455 said:


> I think what winter we did have is over I'm going to start getting things ready for spring, summer work this week I,m done with this winter hopefully its better next year lets hope for a good summer


I wont say I'm done with winter....but I hear where your coming from. 
I've been doing alot of talking/planning for next month, and March is looking real good for concrete work compared to yrs past. I usually dont get anxious for the warmer season until mid March, but this yr is a little different.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1452506 said:


> I wont say I'm done with winter....but I hear where your coming from.
> I've been doing alot of talking/planning for next month, and March is looking real good for concrete work compared to yrs past. I usually dont get anxious for the warmer season until mid March, but this yr is a little different.


Hey Snow have to Agree with you and Nick on this also .

And as far as seein any Salt Mon / Tue The only Salting I see, is around the Rim of my Glass?


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1452573 said:


> Hey Snow have to Agree with you and Nick on this also .
> 
> And as far as seein any Salt Mon / Tue The only Salting I see, is around the Rim of my Glass?


....Thumbs Up.....


----------



## White Gardens

I'm calling it! Winter is over.............

Because of this light winter though, my taxes are almost done, secured and nice set of banks for maintenance around Bloomington, plus two smaller commercials, and two residential for grounds maintenance.

Now I've got about 5 install estimates to do, and 3 designs for potential installs! Thumbs Up

I'm thinking I might finally break my Gross Income goal this year. Things are lookin good.

....


----------



## dieseltech

Yep...i was out looking at new standers today. Need something a bit smaller for some gas stations i got this year and a few gated yards i picked up. As of now things are looking great for this spring/summer.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1454223 said:


> I'm calling it! Winter is over.............
> 
> Because of this light winter though, my taxes are almost done, secured and nice set of banks for maintenance around Bloomington, plus two smaller commercials, and two residential for grounds maintenance.
> 
> Now I've got about 5 install estimates to do, and 3 designs for potential installs! Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm thinking I might finally break my Gross Income goal this year. Things are lookin good.
> 
> ....


Good for you Nick!!!! Not many people can say that in this economy, whether a big or small company!!!!


----------



## cfpd0707

Yeah, I don't want to call it yet but I think I may wash off all the winter equipment and put it where my motorcycle and fourwheeler are sitting in the shed. And as I'm used to saying since I'm a chicago fan, there's always next year...

By the way Nick, I saw you were at our pancake breakfast last week. Thanks for coming by and supporting our fire dept.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1455289 said:


> By the way Nick, I saw you were at our pancake breakfast last week. Thanks for coming by and supporting our fire dept.


Ya, I saw your truck, but I wasn't sure if you were volunteering and dealing with all the pancakes! So I just left a card for you on your truck. Thumbs Up

My wife's family is from the area and her grandfather was the chief for Dale Township for many years before recently retiring.

So ultimately we hit up all the pancake breakfast and pork chop suppers around the area. That and I grew up in a rural community and I know the importance of not only the fire departments in our town, but the surrounding areas also as they all help each other out.

And, my biggest residential client lives just east of town, and just happen to run into them also at the breakfast.

......


----------



## awddsm1

Looks like a slight shot for something tonight, but I'm not holding my breath. Ground and air temps have been so warm that anything we do get is going to melt so fast it's not even funny.

Figures though, I just got all my filters and supplies for the mowers yesterday... almost pulled them out of storage. Guess I'll wait a few more days.

BTW- I am predicting that we will get the biggest snow of the season in April this year, AFTER several weeks of mowing... just to give you all a heads up... :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

Is it time to put away the plows and have a GTG and discuss how bad this season was?


....


----------



## dieseltech

Hell im too busy scrambling around gettin spring stuff ready. I need to make a gate for a trailer i picked up but i cant decide if it would be cheaper to build or buy. I think they are around 200 bones from a trailer dealer but i havent priced material yet. Im guessing close to the same. And i like to fab stuff but not if its gonna cost more to build then i can buy complete...hmmmm


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1458089 said:


> Is it time to put away the plows and have a GTG and discuss how bad this season was?
> 
> ....


yes it is.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1458089 said:


> Is it time to put away the plows and have a GTG and discuss how bad this season was?
> 
> ....


Heck Nick Never mind a GTG I think You may have to have a Convention being the season was Not bad .....But HORRIBLE may have to rent a banquet hall for ALL OF us GUYS


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1458127 said:


> Hell im too busy scrambling around gettin spring stuff ready. I need to make a gate for a trailer i picked up but i cant decide if it would be cheaper to build or buy. I think they are around 200 bones from a trailer dealer but i havent priced material yet. Im guessing close to the same. And i like to fab stuff but not if its gonna cost more to build then i can buy complete...hmmmm


Cheaper to buy. The metal mesh for a gate is what will kill you on doing it yourself.

...


----------



## awddsm1

Alright, what happened to everyone??? We need to get this gtg done before I have to start mowing!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1462564 said:


> Alright, what happened to everyone??? We need to get this gtg done before I have to start mowing!! :laughing::laughing:


I here ya! Been so busy with estimating and getting equipment ready that I keep forgetting to pop back in here.

....


----------



## CSPM LLC

1.6 inches of snow tomorrow!


----------



## White Gardens

CSPM said:


> 1.6 inches of snow tomorrow!


Pf f f f f f t !!!!!!!! Ya, with a high of 40*. According to the weather channel, temps will fall below freezing for the last three hours of the storm. Probably just another stupid nuisance/salt event.

I was just thinking today that I was going to at least take the spreader off, but might wait now. That and someone has asked me about spreading CA-6 (5/8th crushed rock) on a couple of long driveways. Might just use the salt spreader to clean up the auger before putting it away.

......


----------



## Fatality

Nick might need your dump services here in about a month once we close on our house for some gravel as well!


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1463493 said:


> Nick might need your dump services here in about a month once we close on our house for some gravel as well!


Just tell me how much you need. I can haul up to 3 tons with my salter on. 3.5 without.

Using both accounts now Brandt? :laughing:
.....


----------



## Fatality

Whoops wrong s/n


----------



## CSPM LLC

Stupid Iphone. Should close within a week if everything goes as planned with inspections and would like to turn the 2 car into a 3 car drive to be able to park a enclosed trailer. Ill give you a call as soon as we are ready!


----------



## Dlongerman

GTG whose in?


----------



## hiranger

Just wish any snow would pass us by. The work is more of a pain than its worth !!!! I actually had a client complain that we salted last night. Every lot was salted on that road.. Go figure. I was told that they needed the money for something more important than salting of the lots. Blows my mind!!! Guess a lawsuit from someone falling would be better use of funds. What a joke!!!


----------



## cfpd0707

We had less than half an inch around Bloomington Normal last night and I was driving down vernon ave today when I saw this...









Now I am all for salting and trying to squeeze in that last dollar, but when the ground temps were so warm and everything was melted off by the sun without salt before 8:00 this morning... WOW! Not to mention that is enough salt to burn off a couple inches! haha This is a common occurance at this lot after every storm, Always about an inch thick of salt after everything has been melted off. I should try and get more accounts like that for next year!payup


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1465115 said:


> Now I am all for salting and trying to squeeze in that last dollar, but when the ground temps were so warm and everything was melted off by the sun without salt before 8:00 this morning... WOW! Not to mention that is enough salt to burn off a couple inches! haha This is a common occurance at this lot after every storm, Always about an inch thick of salt after everything has been melted off. I should try and get more accounts like that for next year!payup


Ya, I thought the same thing until I got a call at 7am to salt. Luckily it was just some spot treatments in some shaded areas. But my lot didn't look anything like that.

....


----------



## snocrete

The pic of the salted lot looks like a few I've seen here lately...what a joke. I can see if a little spot salting is needed, but thats just silly. 

Like some others, I've been busy getting things geared up for the yr....did a small job the other day, and have a few things going this week. Not putting anything away yet, but pretty much back in the swing of things.

As for a gtg, I'd be up for 1....but its hard to find the time for that this time of yr...either way let me know, I'll sure try and make it!


----------



## hiranger

That picture is funny... Most of the lots in Peoria look just like that !!!!! Oh well !!


----------



## oakwood1

Yes on the GTG but like Sno said hard time of year. Been working steady for the last month with our new gig, Mike, you know what im talkin bout. Not sure if i quite ready to share it with the world yet tho


----------



## snocrete

oakwood1;1466777 said:


> Yes on the GTG but like Sno said hard time of year. Been working steady for the last month with our new gig, Mike, you know what im talkin bout. Not sure if i quite ready to share it with the world yet tho


Good to hear! Glad its workin out!


----------



## White Gardens

Been super busy here also. I don't know when I would have time to fit in a GTG, but if you guys decide to have one, I'd make time to make it.

Hope everyone's summer is looking good so far! Thumbs Up


......


----------



## dieseltech

Man it was a sucky winter but it sure is beautiful out!!


----------



## oakwood1

whats eveyone been up to for the past month


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1473154 said:


> whats eveyone been up to for the past month


Landscaping, Landscaping, and more landscaping.

Had the best month of March Ever!

...


----------



## JohnnyU

oakwood1;1473154 said:


> whats eveyone been up to for the past month


Got all of the gardens tilled and almost everything but tomatoes and peas planted!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Johnny Nice pics !!!
Is that the tractor you had tore apart in your Garage???

If so Damn Nice job if I can say so myself..........Thumbs Up

Have a great summer and hte rest you guys to


----------



## JohnnyU

DIRISHMAN;1474358 said:


> Hey Johnny Nice pics !!!
> Is that the tractor you had tore apart in your Garage???
> 
> If so Damn Nice job if I can say so myself..........Thumbs Up


It's actually a different tractor. I sold the 210 with snowblower last fall after I picked up this 317 (with Onan 18hp twin).

Are you still interested in my Dodge Cummins? Shoot me a PM!


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Is it time to start thinking of snow?


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1484159 said:


> Is it time to start thinking of snow?


No. But buying a new truck might do that to a guy 

Edit: I do have a reminder on my phone to start working on snow contracts this week, but every time its gone off I change the date for the next day, lol. Probably get started this weekend....


----------



## awddsm1

You keepin busy this summer snocrete? Been awful slow for us. Rain is definately helping.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Yeah Mike so I guess Nick told you. I'll be in a 02 Duramax with an 8 1/2 strait western, and the Daniels of course. I got tired of the 1/2 ton and decided to man up a bit. I need to go through the western and get it mounted up. It didn't come with the truck.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1484381 said:


> You keepin busy this summer snocrete? Been awful slow for us. Rain is definately helping.


Its been pretty good(work)......the weather(no rain/heat) has been brutal though.



Thomas.Creation;1484395 said:


> Yeah Mike so I guess Nick told you. I'll be in a 02 Duramax with an 8 1/2 strait western, and the Daniels of course. I got tired of the 1/2 ton and decided to man up a bit. I need to go through the western and get it mounted up. It didn't come with the truck.


Sounds nice Tom! Congrats. Have to get 2gether and have a few beers sometime so I can check it out.


----------



## White Gardens

Snow is starting to creep into my mind.

Might be taking on a bunch of accounts this year. We'll see though if I want to have the hassles subbing out a bunch of work and or leasing a loader this year.

All comes down to numbers I guess.

Regardless, I'm thinking a pre-wetting system this year to hopefully save on salt. That and if this coming season is like last year, most of the snow will be light and dry and it seemed like it took too much salt to burn off a lot properly, thus leaving a gravel drive behind.

......


----------



## awddsm1

I'm actually looking at going the other way... My contract is up on the school i did the last three seasons, so I want to focus on smaller and closer stuff. 

You're right though, it's getting time to get serious about it. The way this year has been going, we will probably see snow in October....


----------



## jimmyzlc

Just bought a new 1995 Chevy 1500 with a Meyer snow plow. I got two set ups now and will be looking for more work.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

jimmyzlc;1487561 said:


> Just bought a new 1995 Chevy 1500 with a Meyer snow plow. I got two set ups now and will be looking for more work.


Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1487561 said:


> Just bought a new 1995 Chevy 1500 with a Meyer snow plow. I got two set ups now and will be looking for more work.


Congrats on the new rig!....what area are you in again?

Edit: We need a 2012-13 season weather thread.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1487742 said:


> Congrats on the new rig!....what area are you in again?
> 
> Edit: We need a 2012-13 season weather thread.


Get it started Mike and then post a link to it in this thread.

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1487806 said:


> Get it started Mike and then post a link to it in this thread.
> 
> ....


...........http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1488017#post1488017.............


----------



## jimmyzlc

snocrete;1487742 said:


> Congrats on the new rig!....what area are you in again?
> 
> Edit: We need a 2012-13 season weather thread.


I live in Pana


----------

